# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  As You Command IC

## JbeJ275

The four of you, Dark Lord and his truest council stand atop the forecastle of your flagship, as it sails on through the plunging waves and churning waters you turn to see the two caravels accompanying you flanking you from the left and right. While normally in this formation you'd be able to see each man working on their decks the spray thrown up by churning ships prevents you from making out more detail than the masses of sailcloth whipping in the wind, as you near your destination. 

Every sea chart worthy of the name shows this route now, so it was little trouble to find. The Horsehead bay route connects the Eastern Reaches of Marcelia and their beastclan borders with the river mouth that leads up to the capital. Most of the way, lighthouses and watchtowers sit at every natural feature that could give any trace of harbor making the route safe, but the Smith's eye lighthouse was destroyed as one of the countless fires of war engaged it. This has left the ships vulnerable for longer than they'd usually be. 

The trading fleet ahead of you was chosen for a reason. Various factors ensure it is more valuable than usual. Rumors have came in that in his desperation for military allies and famine relief Emperor Marcellian is attempting to form a marriage alliance with one wealthy lady or another. Highsong and Vanduim social circles are both abuzz with this news but Cypher's information network suggests that Lady Aeronwen of Clan Gwastatir has sought out prestige and renown by tying her name to that of an Emperor. Her family is selling horses to the emperor so he can rebuild his cavalry, and is now sending food relief and gifts of precious metals, artworks and coin.



It's around 6 in the morning. Perhaps you woke early, perhaps you have been awake for hours preparing for this.  There are a few ships and boats that can be glimpsed in the distance as the sun begins to creep over the horizon. Above the ships, catching the early morning light are a squad of well trained four Pegasus knights, light beginning to glint off of their shining plate amour. They're the outer guards of this convoy, meant to prevent any raiders from even reaching the ships, slashing at sails or starting fires to disable them early. You'll have to take them out first. The ships themselves carry several well trained Marcelian marines, while your crew will be able to handle many of them they'll no doubt need your help if they're to take the ships before any reinforcements can arrive, much less if they're to have enough men fit to sail to take your spoils back home, and it presents plenty of opportunities to impress the men as well. 

And that, of course, is the other reason you're here, the leader of your retained pirates, Captain Zukkad is even know watching you carefully from his position at the ship's wheel. Cypher has long known the man has ties to powerbrokers among the corsair coalitions, and while there are no signs he means to leave without your release it's likely he'll be seeking to return to those courts in the near future. His opinion of your competence, ruthlessness and fair dealings will be further shaped by what happens today, and will significantly influence your chances of getting a good relationship with the coral corsairs set up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Link to the OOC Thread

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

_Sharkan stands along side his Darklord, hands folded behind his back, wearing the attire of a manservant. The Translucent stripped tabby on his shoulder perched to deflect attacks._ 

"My lorrrrd" _There is a gentle purr as he speaks the word lord._

"Should the you wish me to soften the cavalry before they arrive, we may feast upon flying horse flesh before the sun sets, a good flash fry to the exterior can cook the interior to a juicy texture"

_His eyes stay affixed to the skies, with a fireball in his intent. _

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher finishes his scrying and smartly turns to Lamorak to issue his report, ensuring that he will be well heard by that sea rat Zukkad.

My Lord Protector, the flag ship hosts a caster, most likely a court druid. I see no animal companion on decks, so they may be below decks or in the water. The lady is apparently not in residence. I believe her clan focuses on equine creatures, hence the pegasi. I see no more of them on the flagship at least. They may have beasts in the sea if these ships belong to a different clan. The contingent of marines has an armored commander with a axe.

The druid and pegasus knights are both able to disrupt our ships and the druid furthermore may facilitate escape attempts. Both should be priority targets. I could give two of us flight to aid yourself in tackling the knights. Once we are within 700ft I can teleport myself and two other sover to deal with the druid.

The presence of those marine oafs make it difficult to send a single assassin without great risk. I could mitigate that to an extent by giving then invisibility to cover their approach. The latter I only suggest if the druid causes significant difficulties before the pegasi are eliminated.

I have some capacity to interfere with attacks from aquatic beasts, assuming the Captain stays close by once the boarding action has begun...

The last he says with a subtle glance to the Captain, to make sure he knows not to abandon the field without them.

We must seize control of their flagship quickly lest they receive reinforcements from other vessels. Should we have to abandon it then I can carry a considerable mass of  valuables in an extra-dimensional space, assuming that each is small in size.

Now if you will excuse me, I will ensure that we all survive any unexpected trips below the waves.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

On waking he had cast mage armor and familiar pocket, which his rat familiar promptly crawled inside.

After this speech he casts water breathing, giving us four 4 hours of breathing time underwater each.

It goes without saying (to the characters) that he will cast haste on you when the fighting starts, including the dragon mount and one two lucky pirates.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel listens silently to the reports of the other two members of Lord Lamorak's inner circle, hands on the hilts of her sheathed blades. Her face was unreadable behind her mask, but even if the mask were to be removed one would find no expression upon her face. Even so, she felt the slightest touch of trepidation at the coming battle. The stakes weren't as high as the previous time she had taken to the battlefield, but this would still be an important battle for her lord and his fledgling army.

Once Cypher had finished speaking, Maiabel took her turn. "Master, my magical abilities may be minor, but I also have help I can provide. Before you take to battle, I can apply a protective shield to you, courtesy of the God-King. I can also slightly bolster the combat prowess of _all_ of us. I plan to cast that spell the moment before we storm the enemy vessel."

*Spoiler*
Show

My buffs only last four minutes, so I'm going to wait until the last possible moment to cast them. For Lamorak, I have Shield of Faith. For our army, I have Bless. Also, I'm going to shift into the Child of Shadow stance.

----------


## MrAbdiel

He is a figure of singular menace, standing on the aftcastle of the stolen ship amidst the council of his Inner Circle.  To the sailors observing the interaction, it may seem he is ignoring them; but to these three who know him better, his senses are simply divided - ears to his advisors, eyes to the enemy ahead on their winged steeds.  The malice he feels for them comes off him in palpable waves; they seem to issue from the shadows of his slabby, spiked plate armor.  Typho, the dark red scaled drakkensteed, rumbles lazilly beside him on the deck; as absolutely indifferent as his master is intensely focused.  His voice in such moments is a humorless, flattened tone of a man who is deeply woven into an imagination of what the coming violence will be like, and how he intends to navigate it.

"I am not too proud to accept all these boons.  The pegasi are a problem; such beasts are fast enough to outmanoeuvre Typho and I.  But if they're smart, they won't fly past me, or I'll have them when they're going after the sails.  Sharkan - do not hesitate to use your flames if they crowd me, in the air.  Typho and I can slip the worst of such a blast.  Cypher - you have the right assessment.  If the druid causes consternation, wait for Maiabel to dispense her blessing to our crew, then take her with you to teleport-strike the druid.  I should like to take such an enemy prisoner, but there will always be more druids.  Maiabel - if that scenario manifests, I expect you to weave the web of steel against the bulk of the enemy to permit Cypher to operate most freely.  Beyond these directives, I trust your capacities to conduct your own dispensations of wrath.  I..."  He begins, taking the horned helm from the saddlehorn on Typho and settling it over his head, vanishing the fallen prince entirely into the bleak and terrible guise of the Murderer.  "...Will engage the knights directly once they are within range for Sharkan's bombardment.  There's no reason this should not be over and dealt very swiftly indeed."

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

It's time to d-d-d-d-d-duel!  Specifically, Lamorak is going to brood on deck with Typho, while his allies slather him with helpful magics, and he'll take wing when Sharkan flings a fireball at the enemy.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher stares up at the pegasi for a short while, making mental calculations.

Estimating the airspeed velocity of a fully laden pagasus at approximately fifty miles per hour; once they start moving, we will have considerably less than a minute before those glorified ponies reach us. If you have any further medium term augmentation  perform them now.

Cypher begins a series of incantations and hand gestures, touching himself twice, then Maiabel, then himself again,  racing the approaching knights.

*Spoiler: OOC* 
Show

Cypher begins his buff routine. Obviously I'm happy to edit it to whatever he manages before initiative is rolled.

Rounds
1. Heroics (self) - Improved trip - 70 mins duration.
2. Heroics (self) - Improved Disarm - 70 mins duration.
3. Fly (Maiabel) - 7 mins duration
4. Fly (self) - 7 mins duration.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan begins making calculations, his max range for ranged baking was 720ft with an additional 20ft blast radius, but he would rather hit 3+ riders with his attack. His eyes narrowing and calculating, aiming for an optimal explosive point to hit the most amount of riders.

*Spoiler: ready action*
Show

when the riders enter fireball range cast empowered fireball to hit as many as possible in a 40ft diameter. Empowered will come from the 3/day ability from praying to Ravanna.

----------


## JbeJ275

You wait and watch the horizon as the ship beneath your feet plunges through the next wave, the crew growing eager and confident as their target grows steadily nearer. Soon though, your targets begin to respond, the armored forms above the enemy ship begin to move as if they've spotted you, first flitting down to the other ships in the fleet then forming up into a loose vertical diamond formation above the main ship. Something happens there with a brief flash of radiant light. This leads to some response from the ships below, but a more immediately problematic one from the riders as they move swiftly towards you. 

The formation widens further as they approach, with the front most rider level with the deck of your ship, the rearmost 100ft above him and two others 50ft to the left and right and halfway between the other two riders. This fierce gallop continues, unabated until the frontmost rider is raked by a blast of sorcerous fire. 

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


Dex Saves: (1d20+5)[*15*] (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Skarkan gathera fire in his claws before a small bout of flame in the shape of a kitten forms. 

"Go get them" he whispers to the kitten as if speeds toward the lead pegasai and then explodes not in the shape of a ball, rather the shape of a giant cats head with long whiskers.

*Spoiler: dice rolls*
Show

(8d6)[*27*] DC 18 for half

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel takes this as her cue to cast her spell on her master. After a grateful nod towards Cypher, she mutters a short incantation - "May glory shield this one's form" - and touches a hand to Lamorak. With that done, she prepares to head towards the sky for an aerial battle.

*Spoiler*
Show

A simple Shield of Faith, a +2 Deflection bonus for the next four minutes.

----------


## JbeJ275

Both shining knight and snow white steed plunge through the fiery maw of the cat, emerging wounded but alive. You see the lowest pegasus rider hold his course but slow his pace, his hand resting on his mounts back as a small spot of light flares up and the mount seems somewhat healed. The res push on at full speed though leaving you three foes 320ft out and verticall above you, and another 440ft out, wounded and level with you.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Skarkan smiles seeing the pair slow down and work to get themselves back into fighting form. Looking up at the flock, then back to the already injured. He judged weither he could hit a pair up above, if her could not hit more than one, he would focus fire and hit the injured paladin again.

Sharkan gathers his fire again as another firey kitten appears.

"Give them the hot treatment"  the kitten flies off before exploding into a.giant firey cat head.

*Spoiler: dice rolls*
Show

(8d6)[*34*] DC 18 reflex

----------


## MrAbdiel

Fortified by the magic of his confidante and tempered by hate, Lamorak spurs Typho into action.  Sluggish at first, then with an appetite for violence, the drakkensteed takes two loping steps then beats heavy wings, carrying its master into the air.  The creature is powerful, and swift; but pegasi were the princes of the air, in terms of direct speed; quicksilver slick, and uncorruptable to boot.  But Typho, the tyrant knew, could corner with the best; and perhaps that would be enough.  Unlimbering the  bladed lance from the lugs at Typho's side, he carries the lance upright as they soar up toward the incoming trio - but then bank away, as if thinking better of charging three opponents.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

Lamorak is going to gain altitude toward the cluster of three.  Seventy feet should take him to 250ft away from the enemy, starting to turn away.  Then he's going to ready an action, when the enemy is closing on him with a charge, to move at the last moment and hook off with another move action to the side 70ft.  If all goes well, since you must move in a direct line in a charge, that will foul their first effort, and set Lamorak up to wingover and charge back at them next round.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher grits his teeth and unsheathes his odd blade 

We still won't match them for speed in the air, but at least the disparity will be smaller. Maiabel and I will also have the edge in maneuverability.

A thrum echoes out from the dark librarian, his form now blurred with motion, spreading our to those around him. He lifts off into the sky, veering off to port slightly, and raises his blade in challenge to the rider off to that side.

A pearlescent shield of force manifests in front of him, trying to interposed itself between him and the rider. As he waits, attack patterns run through his head, identifying the most likely attacks from the knight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Haste (sudden casting). We four, Typho, Zukkad, and a random pirate with a bow nearby are hasted for 7 rounds. (+30 ft movement, +1 Dodge bonus to AC, +1 to hit, +1 Reflex saves).

This grants Cypher a 30% miss chance from blurred alacrity.

Move: He flies 90 feet up and off to port.

Action: Shield - +4 shield bonus to AC - duration  7 mins.

Free actions: Declares Dodge on the rider off to the port side of the ship. He also activates Cunning Defence using 1 Inspiration Point (adding a further +6 Dodge bonus to AC against him for 1 round).

When a Knight charges him he will cast Treacherous Weapon as an immediate action range 40ft, Will save DC 17, -4 to attack and damage for 1 round.

AC now 22 general, 29 vs the port side knight.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods swiftly, before taking off into the air on the ship's starboard side, similar to Cypher's position. Once there, shadows start to curl around her hand as she prepares a supernatural maneuver against the next foe to come too close...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Moving up and to starboard, but keeping the ship within 60 feet. Readying an action to use Shadow Garrote on any rider that closes within 60 feet of me.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Dex Saves: (1d20+5)[*13*] (1d20+6)[*19*] 

Attack on DL from Knight: (1d20+14)[*15*] for (3d8+12)[*26*]
Attack on DS from Pegasus: (1d20+9)[*13*] for (1d6+4)[*9*]




The second bite of the flaming feline's jaws weakens both rider and mount, but the mount seems to remain conscious. With the rider on it's back slumped and bleeding it turns in a circle, the magical beast fleeing back to the other ships.

The first rider plunges towards Lamorak in a headlong charge, only for the dark lord to swing his steed well out of the way. He wheels back around, and nearly catches a blow from the starboard rider, only for the knight to miss entirely, the beat of the Pegasus' wings throwing him off. The Pegasus itself also makes a spirited effort to kick at the Drakkensteed, but the reptilian mount backs neatly out of the way. The Second rider is left close enough to Maiabel for her Shadow Garotte to shoot towards them.

The third rider brings his steed towards Cipher, but doesn't make it the full distance towards the ex-archivist, instead readying his lance at the man while making it to 80 feet away.

----------


## Dusk Raven

A thin stream of shadows shoots out from Maiabel's outstretched hand towards the rider, wrapping around his neck and threatening to throttle him.

*Spoiler: Effect*
Show

(1d20+12)[*19*] Ranged touch attack versus the rider.
If it hits, deals (5d6)[*20*] damage and the rider must make a Fortitude save, DC 16. On a failure, the rider is flat-footed until the start of his next turn.

What Maiabel does next depends on whether the save was successful or not.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


(1d20+8)[*26*] VS 16



The Shadow cuts deep into the rider's shoulders, but fails to constrain his movement effectively.

----------


## MrAbdiel

At the end of the feint move, Typho's sleek reptilian shape sharply banks, rolls, and tumbles over itself, turning to face the pegasus rider who blew past on the initial failed charge.  With a throaty, barking roar, the drakkensteed bursts towards the now outmaneuvered, faster knight.  The charge provokes a strike from their immediate opponents - but without the momentum of a charge of their own, the attacks do not seem to dissuade rider or beast.  Both commit their efforts as expected - steed to steed, rider to rider, Lamorak making a lunging stab with his lance as they close, its point flashing with grim red fury.

*Spoiler: Attacks!*
Show

Provoking attacks of opportunity from adjacent enemies.  Charging Pegasus Rider 1.  Smiting Good!

(1d20+19)[*35*], tripled damage for a lance charge with smite good, for a whopping (3d8)[*13*]+(6d6)[*9*]+36 Damage, presuming the rider is a good aligned target as I've guessed!  Total *58*!

*TyphoForGoodMeasureOnPegasus* - (1d20+19)[*23*] for (1d8+7)[*15*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher leans forwards and loops through the sky towards his mounted opponent. Staying just within reach of his ancient blade he lashes out as he draws level with the warrior, striking at the lance. His loop continues past the knight, behind his right shoulder, staying just close enough to menace both.

Oh, didn't you need that? What a pity.

*Spoiler: Actions* 
Show


Cypher uses his 90ft fly speed and spring attack to attempt to disarm the knight of his lance as he goes past, then end up behind him. Hopefully he'll be able to stay out of range of the pegasus the while time.

(1d20+27)[*37*] Opposed by a normal attack roll from the knight (+4 if he has been holding his lance in 2 hands).

Cypher keeps his Dodge on the knight but won't use Cunning Defence after all.

AC vs knight 23, vs pegasus 22. 30% miss chance.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan begins casting as the pegasi rider nearing cypher can see a kitty paw the size of his torso appears next to him, before it attempts to push him off the pegusus much like a bottle off a shelf. 

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show

Bigby's Striking Fist.
(1d20+15)[*29*] Attack roll vs rider.
(4d6)[*16*] damage if it hits.
If it hits bull rush attempt to push him off the flying horse.
DC 17 Reflex save to avoid the bull Rush
(1d20+8)[*10*] Bull Rush Attempt


"you dont belong up there. you belong in the water"

----------


## Dusk Raven

Behind her mask, Maiabel frowns. Despite her earlier stunt with the boarding of an enemy vessel during the _last_ battle she was in, she actually wasn't suited to fighting solo. She did better with someone nearby to distract the enemy. She glances towards Lamorak, then Cypher, then back to the knight she attacked. Making a quick decision, she races towards the latter, shadows beginning to cloak her as she goes. She focuses her mind on her target, waiting for just the right moment to strike...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Moving towards the knight I attacked. Since I've moved at least 20 feet, I gain concealment thanks to Child of Shadow.
Standard action: Sapphire Nightmare Blade. I first make a Concentration check, with the DC being the rider's AC. (1d20+12)[*21*]
If that succeeds, my attack gains an additional 1d6 damage and the target is flat-footed, which also procs 2d6 sneak attack damage. If it fails, my attack is at a -2 and is otherwise conducted as normal.
Attack roll: (1d20+14)[*20*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*]
SNB damage: (1d6)[*2*] Sneak attack damage: (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## JbeJ275

As the fight in the skies continues, the ship keeps its steady course, arriving now only a few feet behind the mass of the flying duels, those with a mind to catch impressed and frightened stares from your sailors and marines alike, though most have shed blood before they have not seen a martial display like this. 

As Lamorak makes his charge towards the knight in the center, the rider by his side makes a desperate thrust with his lance, bringing the blow up from where it missed before and scouring the dark lord along his side. Neither this, nor the ineffective kicking of that riders mount threw Typho from his course. He carried his rider to the side of the central knight, and viscously gores the steed while Lamorak's lance pierces the knight's amour in the stomach, piercing deep into the man's gut. The man makes some final desperate effort to swing at the dark lord, but only succeeds in ensuring he topples out of the saddle as his eyes close and he plunges into the water below. The Pegasus, now lacking a rider, withdraws from the fight.

Cypher makes a flying attack run against the portside rider, but coming so close also brings him within range of that knights lance, which had been readied against any attacker. The point of the lance punches towards Cypher's arm, leaving him dependent on the magically granted speed to try and avoid the strike. The returned strike though was successful in tearing the lance from the rider's hand, and it soon joined the fallen knight in the seas below. The lack of his weapon doesn't seem to have shaken him too greatly though, as he dodges around Sharkan's paw of force and draws a sword from a scabbard at his side. Now past Cypher, he lets out a war cry, leveling his blade at the sorcerer on the deck below and charging towards him, swiping at Sharkan's shoulder then continuing on past him to stop 30ft off the starboard bow. This attracts some attention from the crew, but only a few are ready to take shots, and only one strikes the rider.

The final rider takes a swipe with his Lance at Maiabel, while his mount withdraws to line up another charge. While the man will soon be out of your reach you have a chance to throw a quick swipe in as he backs off. The hit punches at your leg, wounding you lightly as the rider shoots 100ft away far off the starboard bow.

*Spoiler: Rolls and Consequences therof*
Show




(1d20+15)[*19*] for (2d8+20)[*29*]

(1d20+3)[*8*] for (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*5*] for (1d6)[*5*]
(1d20+3)[*6*] for (1d6)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*18*] for (1d6)[*2*]

(1d20+12)[*31*] for (1d8+4)[*6*]

Lamorak takes 11 damage, Cypher rolls for his miss chance, anything less than 71 on a d100 means he takes 11 damage Maiabel takes six damage and gets an attack of oppurtunity.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak feels a flash of pain from where one warrior struck him; but emits no sound but a sucking of breath that might be thrill, more than suffering.  Tracking the remaining two pegasus knights over his shoulder, the Lord Protector pulls Typho into another wing-over maneuver, sharply about facing in the air before beating another furious charge towards rider who blew past Maiabel; the shadow of the drakkensteed racing overhead as the bladed lance lunges towards the only other lance-wielder remaining.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

This might be a little out of sequence - but I'm about to head to bed, so I figured I'd line up my next attack!  Lamorak is charging the last lancer, and will decline to blow past, preferring instead to leave his enemy in his threatened area.

*LamorakVsRider* - (1d20+17)[*26*] (13 Base, +2 Charging, +1 For attacking from above, +1 Haste) for potentially (3d8+12)[*23*] + (2d6)[*5*]
*TyphoVsPegasus* - (1d20+9)[*18*] for [ROLL]1d8+7[ROLL]!

No smites this time; just gumption.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's smugness at dodging the knight's blow and disarming him becomes a cry of frustration as he is ignored in favour of attacking Sharkan.

But I challenged you, aren't you meant to have some stupid honour code? Maybe I should focus on your stinking pet instead!

Cypher flies in pursuit, pulling out a Tanglefoot bag as he goes and lobbing it after the speeding Pegasus.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Fly 90 ft, assuming the Pegasus can fly 120ft I should be 40ft away. Throwing the bag and using Cunning Insight for 1IP for +6 to hit to mitigate the -8 range increment a bit.

Ranged touch attack (1d20+12)[*16*] if it hits then DC 15 Reflex save or be unable to fly. Automatic 1/2 movement and -2 attack, -4 dex penalty.

Keeping his Dodge on the knight he's pursuing. Will attempt to trip him off the pegasus as an opportunity attack (when he moves within my 10ft reach) if he does turn around and attack.

If the other knight charges him then he'll cast Treacherous Weapon as an immediateaction, Will save DC 17, -4 to attack and damage for 1 round 

AC 22 general, 23 vs sword knight. 30% miss chance.

----------


## JbeJ275

With these two last powerful blows, you make to settle this clash of blades. Lamorak descends from on high and plunges the tip of his weapon through the brain of the last knight, the deep cuts made by Maiabel moments before slowing the knight sufficiently to prevent any attempt to force a lesser stike. Though his beast still makes to flee only one knight remains in any fit condition to fight you.

That knight though is quickly slowed and made vulnerable as goo spreads over his steed, slowing it dramatically. Though desperate wingbeats keep the equine in the air it's now a much more vulnerable target, and is the only foe remaining on the field in front of you. In one last act of defiance he shouts back at the archivist mockery.

*"Goodness does not render me a fool you traitor. It only calls that I serve to save others, rather than acting out every sick creulty going on within your heart."*

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Opposing us is foolish enough."* Maiabel's words are likely lost to the wind, but she utters them all the same. She sets her sight on the last rider, then flips her weapon into a reverse grip, moving rapidly towards her foe shortsword poised to strike. If the rider expects this to make her vulnerable, he's sorely mistaken, as Maiabel remains mobile throughout the maneuver, not letting her desire to kill weaken her defenses.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using Bounding Assault, letting me take a double move and then attack with a +2 bonus, along with a +3 bonus to damage thanks due to being a Diamond Mind strike. Moving up to the last rider and attacking.
Attack roll: (1d20+16)[*25*]
Damage: [roll]1d6+9[/roll

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

"Its a pity, how being so bitter would befoul the taste of your flesh"

Sharkan begins to cast as 4 spiritual Norwegian Forest Cats appear above him, he then thrusts his finger at the mouthy knight as the cats sprint toward the knight like it was 3 am, impacting his center of mass.

*Spoiler: dice rolls*
Show


Magic missile
(4d4+4)[*12*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

With his three most vicious and competent companion-subordinates falling upon the lone survivor of the doomed pegasus knights, Lamorak coasts back to the deck on Typho's back.  The beast is still restlessly licking its own snout, resentful to not be tearing pieces of prize even at that moment.  From within the helmet, his voice emerges to the nearby Captain Zukkad - his tones seeming to ring with unsettling, profane resonance.

"Bring us in, Captain. Everything proceeds apace."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I don't know if you are more naive or arrogant. Those 'ideals' are lies the powerful use to wield you as a weapon. But why waste my breath, you were blind but soon you will be dead, and you will have served no purpose but to hone our blades.

----------


## JbeJ275

The combination of sharpened blades and seeking magics serves as enough to shed the life's blood of the final knight, brutally ripping his torso apart into chunks of bloody viscera. This pegasus, coated with both blood and a slowly diminishing mass of resin is the final one to retreat, heading at a reduced but still significant speed away towards shore. The outriders of the fleet broken upon your might.

Nodding, with a tinge of respect covering his usual snarl Captain Zukkad answers and proceeds to bring order to his men.

*"You heard him you rats! Hold the guide ropes taut! Find that gale line and lets find our way to that ship and take our damned treasure!"*

With that you pull back up to the ship's full sailing speed as men put away their bows and return to the work of getting every last inch of sail out of the ship. No longer keeping on deck for fear of being lanced your men speed the ship on impressively, bringing it up to a speed of 75ft, the enemy flagship and your target reaches a pace of 60ft, unable to hold the line with the shore limiting it's movement and with less sail than your ship possesses. The lighter Caravels of each fleet can both reach higher speeds, and some of the enemy caravels begin heading for shore at their fastest pace, while others remain pulling in alongside their flagship. With each passing second you draw closer, to attack now is to strike against the entire force of the flagship's marine complement without support. But you can see the druid has had a scroll brought up from below, and will soon begin to speak unless you can close with them. Worse still, while this stretch of the journey is vulnerable it is only a short moment of opportunity. If the ship reaches too close to shore reinforcements from the land could contest your attack.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

With his arms folded behind his back Sharkan takes a stance flanking his lord, standing at attention. 

"My Lorrrrrd" Again he purrs the word lord out. 

"Should we have someone swift enough, or able to get there quickly, I can grant an individual or two the ability to become invisible, and remain so through battle for nearly an entire minute, with such an advantage, someone could counter the druid, or keep the ships from reaching the shore to get reinforcements. "

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak nods in immediate concurrance.  "Cypher is capable of vanishing himself, when the circumstance warrants it.  You and Maiabel are likely the best recipients of such a boon.  Prepare yourselves."  Still in the saddle of the grumbling dragonoid, a plated hand reaches to take a trinket from his belt - a human jawbone, which he grips in the hook of his middle and ring fingers, forking the back ends of the bone forward.  His shadowed gaze passes over Maiabel, and he gestures at her with the grim talisman; loosing some of the stored healing energy within it for her benefit.

"The three of you will precede me to the enemy vessel, as I will precede our ship.  Once we've forced them to strike their colors, the caravels will break off, and the day will be ours.  None of you have ever given me reason to doubt your power.  I expect none forthcoming."

*Spoiler: Actions!*
Show

Standard action to cast a cure minor wounds from the wand, onto Maiabel.  After that, operation Teleport Attack can wait for the enemy to come into range.  In the meantime, Lamorak is going to gain altitude so that the enemy won't shoot arrows or cannons at him coming in!  And while he's airborne and gettin' high, he can use the wand on himself.

I know Maiabel has some healing spells, but I liked the visual of this sort of 'anointing for purpose'.

Healing on Maiabel: (1d8+1)[*9*]
Healing on Lamorak: (1d8+1)[*6*]

48/50 charges remaining.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

As the enemy ship approaches dimension door range Cypher nods to the Lore Protector and looks at the others. 

We'll prepare the way for you my Lord. Here is a top up to speed you on your way.

A ripple of kinetic energy spreads out once again from the librarian. Shortly after, his features twist into a lupine aspect, his teeth sharpening and his hair going wild.

Undertake your final preparations, it is time to show those oafs and bumpkin hedgemage what the Lord Protector's commanders can do.

...

Once his colleagues are in position he looks towards the other ship. Fixing his mind on the position of the druid, and running through attack patterns thr brute with the axe might employ. When he feels a ready hand on either shoulder he begins the incantation, and with a dark shearing pf space that leaves him momentarily breathless, the three commanders stabd on the enemy deck. They half surround the court druid, Cypher between the caster an the greatest concentration of marines.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Prep round
Swift action - recast Haste on everyone -7 rounds durations.

Action - Cast Bite of the werewolf on himself - 7 rounds duration. (+2 strength, +4 Dex, +4 Con, +4 Natural Armor)

Departure round
Free actions
Dodge vs the marine commander.
Cunning Defence vs marine commander - 1 IP, +6 Dodge bonus for 1 round.

Action - Cast dimension door to bring himself Sharkan  and Maiabel onto the enemy deck so all are within 5' of the druid (unless Sharkan doesn't want to be adjacent to the druid).
Unable to take any immediate actions until next turn.

General AC 28, AC vs marine commander 35

Knowledge Devotion check vs humanoids (local) +8 from Cunning Insight for 1 IP (3/5 left).
(1d20+24)[*30*] That's +3 to attack and damage

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan nods and turns to Maiabel, he strings magical threads together until a spectral cloak appears in his hands, bearing a hood with large cat ears. He swings the cloak around to don it upon Maiabel as she dissappears from sight. 

"Stay from harm as we enter the fray"

He casts once again as spectral cats appear over his claws

He turns back to Cypher as he duplicates the spell for himself, placing a hand on cypher to let him know he is ready to go to their enemy. 

"Unto the breech once more"

*Spoiler: Spells cast*
Show


Cast Greater Invisibility on Maiabel and Sharkan
Cast Blood Wind on Sharkan

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods while she's still visible. She has little to do in terms of preparation, not compared to the magical abilities of her... companions? No, that's not quite the right word. The point remains though that she is primarily a student of the blade, not of magic. She needs only adopt the proper form before going into battle. And, perhaps, say a little prayer to whatever power is currently granting her spells. "May our battle bring us glory."

*Spoiler: Prep*
Show

Getting maneuvers back, plus using a swift action to shift into Island of Blades stance, essentially making it so that allies only need to be adjacent to a foe to gain a flanking bonus.

----------


## JbeJ275

With a single step you remove yourself from your own deck, briefly phase through some nameless space between the stars, and emerge once more onto the deck of the enemy flagship. Unseen by all those around them and now surrounding the figure in worn robes they do not hesitate before striking. Shrkan putting a powerful fist to the man's temple seems him fall to the floor, stunned and lying prone before you. This is swiftly followed by Maiabell moving forward to try and put a shortsword through the man's heart. 

However, Cypher is swift of thought indeed, and though still to preoccupied with closing the rift to inform his comrades, he almost immedietly notices that the man before them is not the same man he saw through his clairvoyant viewings of the scene before the skirmish with the pegasus riders. And the sight of metal glinting rings beneath his now fallen open robes it's quickly confirmed for the others that this is no court druid like they've ever seen.

Such things are enough to let them turn in time to see a man standing by the ship's wheel turn to face them, a mote quicker in his actions than those around them, as though with further years of expierience. He shouts something in a tongue foreign to each of you and the sailors between you and him throw themselves flat on the deck as the sea spray thrown up by the prow of the ship rises swiftly into the air, in front of the druid, saltwater freezing to ice before him and taking on the forms of horses. These beasts of ice, saltwater and slush stampede towards you, breaking apart just before making contact but cutting at your skin and eyes with sudden freezing temperatures, and forcing you back step by step as the mass of their forms collides with you. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Everyone roll a DC 17 Fortitude Save, On a fail take (7d4)[*19*] cold damage and be propelled 21ft east. 

It's now Maiabell's turn.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

With fortitude unexpected from such a thin build, Sharkan resists the ice and frowns, looking down at his now.... chilled attire.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The druid's ruse was ovbious from the moment he brought them out of the rift. Even still, the old nag was fast enough that Cypher could only jusy shield his exposed face with a raised hand and the closing rift.

The battering of the arboreal horses still threaten to knock him off his feet, but his positioning deflects most of the blast. As the blast abates he shivers, sending sheets of ice cracking and falling off his cloak, barely saved from the chill.

You have some base cunning, I'll grant you that you old donkey, but it shan't save you from the knackers yard.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel instinctively raises her arms to try and block the wave of water, but this paltry reaction isn't enough to stop the petite woman from being swept away and overboard. _Of course, a decoy,_ she thinks, right before the horses slam into her.

Fortunately, with the _fly_ spell still active, this is merely a minor inconvenience for her, and she didn't even fall after being pushed over the edge. Gathering her energy, she uses one of her maneuvers, rapidly moving up into the air, past the reach of any of her foes, before speeding off towards the _real_ Druid, stabbing at him with her shortsword in the process.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using Bounding Assault to take a double move, moving 10 feet up to avoid AoOs, then moving straight across towards the real Druid and attacking with a +2 bonus as though I were charging (but no penalty to AC).

----------


## JbeJ275

Maiabel's flight takes her over the thundering steeds and around to the other side of her adversary, where she takes brutal advantage of his focus on the figures on the other end of the deck to cut into him with a brutal sword strike, his eyes widen in surprise and pain as the sword is plunged deep into him but he remains standing. 

On the other side of the ship the marine commander lashes out, cutting into where Cypher's legs invisibly lie, but with Cypher's focus on evading attacks from such a figure his attempts are doomed even without the added veil of invisibility. He responds to the attempted axe chop by briefly bounding above the blade in a nimble dodge, then returning to make his own strikes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Marine Commander misses his attack, Cypher's go then Sharkan's but if Sharkan gets to it first that's fine as well.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Deciding to assist Cypher initially, He summons a pair of firey red cats, he tosses them at the marine commander as they explode in flame against his chest. [28 fire damage]

"Burn you welp"

He then moved 30 west under cover of invisibility

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, so that was a Scorching Ray at the marine commander, then move 30 feet west.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Rushing upon the wing, Lamorak condinues to lose the distance; eyes tracking the movement of combat from the initial target to a secondary one; piecing together the disruption en route...

*Spoiler: OOC Action!*
Show

Continuing towards the action at top speed, ascending at 15 degrees to clear the traverse of ship weapons!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher smirks at the heavily armored marine captain, casually slipping just out of his reach whilst remaining within slashing distance with his bladewhip. He calls out to the crew of the ship.

Neither your druid nor captain can harm me, what can you hope to achieve against the Lord Protector?

His focus returns fully to the big man in front of him.

That armor seems a little counter productive on a moving ship, not that it'llbe of any use to you, and do watch your step on that Ice.

With a flick of his wrist the blade appears to partially fade from reality, half-shifting into the ethereal plane.

The blade lashes out, first wrapping around the big marine's foot, pulling him off his feet. Then the blade swings down hard, in strikes calculated to rend the big man down to his bones. He finishes up with a salute to the crew, flicking the dead man's blood off his blade.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step to get out of the marine's range, staying within Cypher's 10ft threat rage.

Swift action - Wraithstrike - all attacks are touch attacks for 1 round.

Full Attack with haste. Attempting to trip on the first hit (and second if the first fails). Getting a free attack on a successful trip attempt.

----------


## JbeJ275

Between the burns Sharkan swiftly inflicted and the brutal work Cypher does with his chain, the marine commander is thrown from his feet and collapses against the side of the ship. Some attempted rebuke to Cypher's words is lost amid the blood and bile that spills forth from what was once his lungs, his axe clattering to the floor as the man is rendered into pulp. 

His death, as quick and bloody as it was causes many in the crew to take flight, scrambling over the side into the waters below and swimming for other ships in the fleet, but others look to the druid, still in the fight and still a worthy figure to rally to.

*"Nature itself is not immune to being changed young fool."* Shouts the druid back at Cypher. *"And certainly someone will be able to put you down like a rabid dog."*

With those words the next flumes of sea spray are once again directed into a frozen charge, still targeting Cypher and invisibly catching Sharkan with the shoulder of an icy stallion. Then with his other hand he defensively raises some token from within his sleeve and the winds seem to suddenly carry countless glowing shards with it, which wrap around the druid and catch Maiabell, suddenly revealing her invisible form with a glowing outline. This prompts the crew to advance on her as well, bottling her in and surrounding her as they chop at the form with hand axes and shortswords, yet none make the strike land as she weaves, ducks takes hits on her hardest amour or blocks two-shortsword blades with one of her own. The marines shooting at the now isolated Cypher do seem to have some more luck on their side through, as an arrow flies true for a weakly defended part of his form. Other marines fire the starboard Ballista at the incoming form of the Dark Lord himself, but some horrible grinding noise occurs within the siege weapon, with the bolt sliding out lamely and just falling into the sea. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cypher and Sharkan to repeat the DC 17 Fortitude Save or take (7d4)[*15*] damage. Cypher takes an attack for 6 damage subject to any miss chance currently present on him. 

Now it's all your guys turns at once.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Adrenaline starts to slow down Maiabel's perceptions as she deflects and dodges the attacks sent her way. Shifting into a more defensive stance, she eschews her more fancy martial techniques in order to unleash a flurry of strikes on the druid...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Making a full attack on the druid. At the same time, I use Combat Expertise with a -2/+2. If my attacks are enough to drop the druid, I'll start attacking the marines around me in a clockwise pattern.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan inhales deeply and goes over his meditations, remembering his needed teachings to allow him to empower his magical might. He magically creates two cats, 50% chunkier than the last pair and lobs them toward the druid.

*Spoiler: dice rolls*
Show


Empowered, 1/3 per day from meditation, scorching rat.

(1d20+12)[*13*] vs FF and touch. So... ac 10+ deflection
(4d6)[*18*] +50%  haha nat 1 so nothing

(1d20+12)[*31*] vs FF and touch. So... ac 10+ deflection
(4d6)[*13*] +50%  19 fire damage




Sharkan then moves 5 ft west

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher flies around to the other side of the mass of grunts attacking Maiabel. With some muttered phrases and sharp hand signals he reaches through the aether to switch places with her in an almost dance-like motion. Now next to the the druid, he looks him dead in the eye.

Try it then, you wind bag!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move as described to the X on the map.

Action - Cast benign transposition with Maiabel.

Dodge on the druid.

General AC 28, 29 vs druid.

----------


## JbeJ275

Maiabell missed with most of her relentless flurry, but one the one strike that struck true struck deep indeed, nearly killing off the druid who was martialling the last real resistance. Though Sharkan perhaps hoped to end him entirely with one of his seeking gouts of flame the feline fireballs came into contact with the druid only for an icy equine to emerge spectrally between them, turning the feline into a cloud of vapour as the other flew high, catching the bottom of the mainsail.  With such little vigour remaining in him he lets out a hourse cry.

*"Retreat! To the care of the herd! See that this vessel is scuttled from below! They must not take the crown"*

Though the marines had already, struck their blows, with one being fortunate enough to pierce through Cypher's armour, and for this moment at least the charge of the boreal steeds had not diminished the general will of the marines seems to have been broken with most of them fleeing for the sides of the ship and making the plunge into the waters below. Lamorak if no other can now see a herd of Hippocampi, once riding among the mass of the fleet seemingly being trained to pick up the fleeing sailors and carry them to some refuge on other ships.

More pressingly though the druid himself made for the side, withdrawing from Cypher's blows and pitching at good speed into the waters below. At the call of his blood though, or else some tie between beast and those who speak their tongue his descent had been met with the rise of two more creatures, each but large vague outlines under the surface for the moment, they were still submerged by perhaps 10 feet and were pondorously turning towards the vessel on which the Dark lord's council stood.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sharkan to repeat the DC 17 Fortitude Save or take (7d4)[*18*] damage. Cypher takes an attack for 2 damage subject to any miss chance currently present on him. 

It seems like the marines and druid are all fleeing, though you're welcome to cut them down if you want to. The final pressing threat towards a fait accompli regarding the ship and it's cargo are two beasts rising from the deep seemingly attempting to scuttle the ship.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Seeing them all flee, and the call for a skuttle, Sharkan moves to the edge of the ship to look down and see the creatures underwater. With a thought a smile creeps to his face. He begins casting as a small firey kitten appears in his hands. He holds up the firey feline and looks towards the underwater creatures. 

"You see them kitten? dive underwater and boil them alive."

With a jump the creature leaps towards the underwater creatures moving to attempt to skuttle the ship. 

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show



Fireball underwater. 3rd level spell requires DC 23 spellcraft to cast it successfully underwater. The spell turns into boiling steam to deal the same amount of damage as per underwater combat rules. 

(8d6)[*30*] Damage
DC 18 Reflex for half

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Another thrum of kinetic energy extends out from cypher, renewing the acceleration affecting the commanders. He rolls his eyes at the fleeing druid, preparing to follow and strike him down, pulling up short at the sight of the dark shapes.

Rot and ruin! If we can't hold them off then search the ship,  we want that damned crown!

He makes a slicing motion with his hand and three glowing porpoises appear from the planar breach. He calls to them in celestial.

Danger below you, slay it!

He sheaths his blade and leaps into the water on the opposite side, heedless of the marines still around him. He swims down to the great shape, bearing his lupine fangs.

*Spoiler: Actions* 
Show

Swift action haste again (last one) in case it helps us search the ship whilst it sinks. 3 rounds letf for Lamorak (after this one),  back up to 7 rounds for the commanders.

Action- use last IP to caste Summon monster II. 3 celestial porpoises appear above the shape on Lamorak's side of the ship and charge the thing. Hopefully they'll stall it long enough for a mighty charge from the boss.

Move - jump over the opposite side of the deck and Swim down next to the other beast. Sheathing his sword to switch to his teeth from Bite of the werewolf (3 rounds left after this).

Dodge on water beast, AC vs beast 29,general AC 28, AC vs AoO from moving 32.

Will try to ID the beast and roll for knowledge devotion next turn when I see what it is.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel thinks for a moment over whether to search the ship as Cypher commands, or to simply help deal with the beasts. Moving up to the port edge of the ship and peering into the waters, she makes her decision. She gathers shadows in her hand and around her blade, before flicking them out like a whip towards the unknown target in the depths, seeking out its throat in order to choke and render it vulnerable so the summoned porpoises can better attack it.

----------


## JbeJ275

As the last few straggling marines make their way off of the ship your collective attention turns onto the drifting shapes below. Sharkan's first blast of fire rends the hide of one with an eruption of boiling water scalding it while Maiabel's shadowy whip cuts into the creature's hide but does not impede it's movement. 

Cypher take's a long moment to conjure three glowing porpoises, eyes brimming with angelic fire. They plunge down into the waters to surround one of these dark forms, getting ready to strike at the large forms.

Then from below, you begin to hear the sounds of heavy impacts and straining wood as the beasts smash into a point underneath the vessel. Though the ship holds for now it begins to toss and shake more than before as the beasts smash charge into that section of the hull. Partially it seems to deny any of you an easy angle from which to rain down further punishment upon them and partially to hole the ship from beneath, likely in an attempt to deny you the treasures on board.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


OK so Boreal Winds technically is still going but the effect will likely be minimal.
(7d4-5)[*11*]/4=3

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

sharkan sighs seeing the mess they are in

"I will tend to our main mission, if you two will.... defend the underside of the ship, I dont.... like getting wet."

Sharkan turns to head below deck to find the treasures beneath, as he walks he casts and a 3 foot tall translucent bipedal cat in coat and tails with a bow tie stands before him.

"Go beneath the decks of this ship and bring unto me anything of value."

With that the two of them descend beneath. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Cast unseen servant with task to seek out andbring valuables to sharkan, doubling our search speed, with intent to cast unseen servant two more times so there will be four of us searching

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Glowing porpoises summoned, Cypher stows his sword and dashes across the now empty deck. He leaps into the water with fangs bared. After digging them into the hide of the first beast he uses his momentum to propel himself further under the ship. He braces himself against the ship's Hull, almost directly between the two creatures.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Porpoises appear and charge the North beast.

Spring attack to leap onto the first beast, bite it, then scuttle along the underside of the ship to get within 5ft reach of both beasts.

Declaring Dodge against the South beast.

South AC 29 (33 if movement related AoO), North AC 28. 2 more turns of Bite of the werewolf left. 6 more turns of haste.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods in Sharkan's direction, before stepping off the ship and into the water. Finding herself within range of one of the creatures attacking the ship, she flips her shortswords around in her hands into reverse grips, then starts gouging away at the creature, hoping to kill it or at least get it to stop attacking the ship, and attack her instead.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Finally closing the distance, Typhos claws slam into the main mast, and his rider leans up with the bladed tip of his lance to slice free the enemy colors.  Hopefully, the enemy ships would see the struck colors, interpret surrender and failure, and turn off - or atleast hesitate in their reinforcement.  Beast and master dropped to the empty deck with a powerful thump, surveying the carnage and fleeing for with disdain.  They give up too quickly - why?

*Spoiler*
Show

Call that a charge attack to destroy the enemy flag, then fly-by to land on the port side.  Im still hesitant to commit to water combat before knowing what were dealing with in there - its be a shame to get got in the intro mission!

----------


## JbeJ275

Maiabel and Cypher both descended to the hull to fight the creatures there, bracing themselves against barnacle encrusted wood and violently kicking their way through the water as they stabbed and bit. at the creatures. Both of them drawing blood and collectively leaving one of the creates spewing bouts of blood but bringing neither creature down. They also get the best look so far at such creatures, two massive fish each easily nine-feet long, their bodies covered with thick silver scales but bearing no marking as impressive as their massive horns, which had been smashing brutally into and around the hull of the ship as you arrived. They now turn to regard you, with bull black eyes regarding you from under their massive horns, not intelligent enough for true malice but filled with a will to break you apart still.

Sharkan and his conjured companion descend below decks to begin the search, quickly flipping over one of the ten storerooms below decks but finding nothing more than large barrels of freshwater and a few cowering sailors who were too slow to initially evacuate.

Lamorak cuts the flag down, robbing the flagship of that illustrious title and sending a message to the rest of the fleet. This message is perhaps unfortunately answered by a storm of ballista shot from three smaller ships firing upon the ship you so recently took, thundering into the already weakened stretches of hull by the waterline. Fortunately some combination of Lamorak's sent message and the steady approach of your own flagship seems to be scattering the enemy fleet. The fast scout ships now giving their flagship up for lost and attempting to ensure the ponderous merchant vessels that carry a smaller amount of the supplies needed for the capital can at least make it to shore. 

Underwater, the Ramfish turn from the fight, withdrawing perhaps 80ft into the Ocean depths below and being followed by the druid and his companion in short order, until you can no longer easily make them out amidst the depths. However some fighting instinct in Cypher and Maiabell alike keeps you on your toes. Sure that they're not giving this fight up quite yet.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan looks over the sailors who have been now trapped below deck. 

"I am a reasonable Man. Any of you who assist me in finding the cargo I seek, will live to see tomorrows sunrise. All others, will perish. Choose now."

He gives them a moment to decide, the first to hesitate gets a pair of Flamming Cats [Scorching Ray] to the chest.

"Choose now."

Sharkan would repeat the process until he recieved assistance in finding the cargo he sought, with his conjured companion assisting.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher calls out to the porpoises once more in Celestial, pointing at each as he gives his orders. His irritated tone is audible even in that mellifluous tongue.

_Don't let them escape. You, get the left one. You, get the right. You, get the human._

I don't much fancy getting rammed by one of those fish, but these planks aren't in great shape.

He edges slightly closer to Maiabel, scanning the surrounding depths. His muscles tense, ready to strike any overgrown fish that emerge.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move slightly closer to Maiabel so hopefully he can help her flank next round.

Send the porpoises after the Ramfish and druid.

Readied action to strike the first enemy that comes into range.

AC 29 vs prev South fish, 28 otherwise.
1 round of werewolf left.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Try as she might, Maiabel simply can't see deep enough into the water to see her foes. Still on guard, she takes a moment to ready herself, refreshing her mind and body to use one of her maneuvers again. She also turns to Cypher and asks, *"You wouldn't happen to have some water-breathing magic ready, would you? Or something else to deal with this situation?"* Other than that, until the enemy shows itself again, she simply treads water and waits.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Taking a full-round action to refresh Bounding Assault.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

We should each have well over three hours of water breathing left from just before the assault began. I'm otherwise out of useful spells for fighting underwater I'm afraid. Wraithstrike will still help me get through their hide if they stay still for long enough to make it count though.

If the ship does sink, I could search the wreckage as it sinks for just over an hour before my light spell would fade, but that relies on the sea floor being shallow enough to swim back from. Up to 170ft I could at least communicate with the surface. Let us hope it doesn't come to that.

With grim determination Cypher pulls out a dagger as his lupine fangs retract once more.

*Spoiler: AC*
Show

AC South fish 23, otherwise 22
.

----------


## MrAbdiel

With a frown concealed by his helmet, Lamorak's eyes strain to track the movements beneath the water.  The enemy seems to be disengaging up here; but if the ship is sunk they'll be robbed of their greater prize - a loss they can hardly afford so early in the rise of this new power.  With Typho perched on the edge of the ship trying to spy the swimming creatures too, Lamorak rises in the saddle, tosses his lance to the deck, steps forth, and drops toward the water.

As he falls, his descent is mystically arrested by some subtle spell on his part, so that instead of smashing into the water and sinking like a stone, his fall slows until his body hits the surface, and his now free hand grasps a curl of the ship's ornamented side work.  He dips his head beneath the surface, fruitlessly peering about for a moment, then raises it above again.

This would require intense precision and co-ordination - and a little luck.

*Spoiler: JBE - Lamorak's super secret plan.*
Show

Lamorak is counting on the hubris of the druid and his minions, seeing the armored dark lord in the water, and finding that too good of a target to ignore. 
 He expects to be charged by one, or both, of the giant attacking creatures that are the real threat to the ship.

Lamorak dropped his lance as a free action, moved off the side of the ship as a move, used Featherfall as an immediate.  I made the assumption that there's something on the ship's side to grab on to because this is a super fancy flag ship, and there's often ornamentation, or carved lugs, or whatnot to grasp on the exterior.  If not, he should still have a turn before I start making swim checks to see if I sink.

With the remaining half-action, Lamorak is Readying an action to cast True Strike once Typho comes into range to benefit from it.

Typho, on the deck, is taking the Ready Action to charge the first enemy that moves up to his lord, close 
 enough to the surface to attack him.  Note that there's some dissent on whether you can prepare an action for a 'partial' charge, since the rules let you use a partial charge when you have a confined action but technically that's not your turn... The internet seems split.  If you decide you can ready an action to make a partial charge, then Typho is readying his action to charge.  If you decide otherwise, he's readying an action to make an attack (specifically a grapple), and as part of that he'll take a 5 foot step and fall off the boat into the water just infront of, or beside Lamorak who is against the boat's hull right now.

The basic premise of the gambit is _Ramfish charges Lamorak.  Typho interrupts Ramfish, charging/stepping into the water.  Lamorak interrupts Typho, casting True Strike, effecting himself and Typho.  Typho resumes his interrupted readied action, making a grapple attack on the Ramfish.  It's almost certainly going to be successful because of True Strike.  If he was not able to charge, then the Ramrish resumes its turn, possibly making an attack on Lamorak (Them's the breaks).  If the Partial Charge is allowed, then Typho can actually wing over, and start flying up, carrying the Ramfish out of the water.  Since the internet tells me a shark the size of Ramfish weighs about 800-900 lbs, that's within Typho's Medium carry, and he should be able to haul that thing into the air and, next turn, dump it to die on the deck of the ship.

That's the plan!_

----------


## JbeJ275

> Sharkan looks over the sailors who have been now trapped below deck. 
> 
> "I am a reasonable Man. Any of you who assist me in finding the cargo I seek, will live to see tomorrows sunrise. All others, will perish. Choose now."
> 
> He gives them a moment to decide, the first to hesitate gets a pair of Flamming Cats [Scorching Ray] to the chest.
> 
> "Choose now."
> 
> Sharkan would repeat the process until he recieved assistance in finding the cargo he sought, with his conjured companion assisting.


One of the Sailors, a weather worm looking woman manages to stammer out a reply while the others are struck silent.

What in hells are you even looking for here?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan smiles to the woman, drawing nearer. 

"Your treasures... artwork, precious metals, coin, the gifts for the emperor. " 

He eyes the ones who have not yet spoken.

"If you wish to live longer, I suggest you aid in our search of your vessel, even if you do not yet know where the treasures are."

----------


## JbeJ275

Within the hold, chaos continued to largely reign with Sharkan seemingly being the only one to contest it's throne, and the sound of further impacts outside only reinforcing chaos' legitimacy. The ones who have not yet spoken are spurred into action, running for the door Sharkan came down through with shouted and hurried deference. Some run to other rooms along the same central corridor while others make their way above decks. The woman, meanwhile, returns Sharkan's smile as the others run before them.

*"Well, I'm sure I don't know about any artwork or anything like that. But if it's the imperial gift you're looking for it's going to be in one of the four rooms at the end of the corridor."*

With that said, she steps past Cypher and makes her way towards the end of the corridor and the rooms she marked out, the sound of fighting drawing closer as she does so.

On the other side of the ship's hull things are rather more confusing, the far off sound of thrashing goring and biting slowly fading in the depths below, as long seconds pass and your eyes scan the lightless depths. Then they rebound back up at you, positioned swapped between north and south as the more weakened beast opportunistically strikes at the partially exposed dark lord and the less hurt one charges up at the Dark Lord. The druid seems to have made himself scarce, but his Hippocampi remains beneath the water, seemingly waiting for something, it's bond with the druid giving it far more tactical consideration than the angry beast you're engaged with.

Those beasts are not easily dismissed though, as both of their blows land. One smashing bank into the weakened section of hull, causing it to strain and spring a multitude of small leaks as the battered wood rapidly approaches its breaking point. The other makes contact with Lamorak, and while the Dark lord manages to turn enough to take the blow on his armour the sheer momentum of the beast still sends him hurling into a hard collision with the hull, leaving him bruised and nearly breaking ribs. However, in their enthusiasm the Ramfish have left themselves exposed for your gambits and counter attacks.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: OOC Actions, Rolls First Then Decription!*
Show

Lamorak Aid Another: [ROLL=VsDC10]1d20+11.[/ROLL]
Typho Touch-Attack Charge (1d20+11)[*27*] to hit touch AC on the Ramfish.
Opposed Grapple: (1d20+17)[*20*], +2 if the Aid Another was successful.  If the grapple succeeds, Typho deals (1d8+7)[*10*] Damage.


Hammered back into the hull, Lamorak's roar of pain - or perhaps satisfaction, somehow? - comes out in a cloud of red-tinted bubbles; his armor spikes raking and scoring the vehicle's hull behind him.  But as the fish slams into him, his grip struggles for its horns to lever them upward as Typho above smashes his claws through the water's surface, seeking to grapple the piscean monstrosity.

----------


## JbeJ275

Despite all of Lamorak's and Typho's combined fury they lack enough leverage to effectively wrangle the immense fish, Typho's claws making contact with the slippery scales but failing to wrench the thrashing fish into its grasp.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher lashes out again and again with his tiny dagger, unable to get quite the power behind it he would like. If he and Maiabel could at least butcher this one they'd have a chance of saving the ship.

Nice work Maiabel, at the very least we might be able to feed the troops fir a while on this. Beware that Druid's creature over there, I don't like the way it's watching us!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Readied action stab if applicable, 5ft foot step to get within 5ft again, swift action Wraithstrike to make sure things hit, then full attack with the dagger.

Dodge now on this beast.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel descends underwater, just enough to be within stabbing range of the nearest ramfish. Forgoing the use of her martial maneuvers, she opts for a flurry of strikes instead. Unfortunately, her wild stabbing fails to pierce the ramfish's scales, and she lets out a grunt of what might almost be frustration.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The gambit has failed; but the fight is still on.  Typho, now in the water, bites and thrashes at enemy, instinctively heeding his master's intuitive command.  Lamorak, for his part, begins to sink; kicking to keep himself from plunging too far, but descending all the same.  But with Typho on one side, the vector for a more precision attack is opened; and with the spikes mounted on the bracer of his armor, the prince who would be Emperor strikes with wicked, murderous precision.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions: Or atleast he tries!*
Show

Typho bites!

*TyphoBite1* - (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d8+7)[*12*]
*TyphoBite2* - (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d8+7)[*13*]

*LamorakArmorSpike1* - (1d20+13)[*30*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] piercing, plus (5d6)[*17*] sneak.
*LamorakArmorSpike2* - (1d20+8)[*19*] for (1d6+3)[*9*] piercing, plus (5d6)[*19*] sneak.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan takes a moment to take a weight of her words and stance. He quietly follows.

"It seems you are the only one to wish for your continued life."

Sharkan continues to direct his unseen servants to search the rooms for wealth as he moves along. 

"Open the door."  He says to the woman.

----------


## JbeJ275

Under the water the Ramfish that had pinned to Lamorak thrases mightily as the drakkensteed wrestles with it, but falls still as the Dark lord's careful movements guide a spike on his arm to the beast's throat. Cutting some immense vein and holding the beast still as it weakens, immense clouds of sanguine fluid filling the surrounding waters until the tail ceases' it's desperate thrashing and unconsciousness claims the mighty creature.

On the other side the dark lord's council strike with similar fury, but Maibel's strike fail to connect and Cypher's daggers cannot inflict the deep and jagged wounds of his prefered weapons. Thus the beast survives to make a desperate thrust against the hull, and this strike is one too many for the hull to hold out against. With a crash of water breaking through battered timbers seawater floods into the space beyond, the neighbouring areas of hull shudder shake and begin to shear, robbing those underwater of handholds as the ship suddenly begins to descend. The Ramfish being used to strong currents holds itself in place, but it's a difficult thing for you to manage as your fingers pry for handholds that disintegrate as you grasp for them.

As you see the ship begin to ponderously descend you recall that there are any number of manoeuvres a trained captain can take to prevent a ship sinking under such circumstances. Tragically you also remember that any trained captain this ship once held long since lept overboard. This nearly steals your focus as a razor quick streak of blue-green horseflesh whips past you, stealing into the newly opened gap in the hull and surging back out with a length of chain in its mouth, trailing back into the gap behind it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cypher and Maiabell make a DC 16 Swim check to avoid being swept by the water. If you are swept up you become pinned for one turn and must make a DC 21 Fortitude Save to avoid being slammed into the hole in the hull, moving 10ft inside the hull and taking (1d10)[*1*] bludgeoning damage. Lamorak makes the same checks with Swim DC 12 and Save DC 17.



Sharkan, as you follow the woman's rapid footsteps they lead with some confidence towards the sound of increasingly violent clashes until the floor beneath your feet shudders and shakes as she opens the door before you. When the door opens you see an ornate lockbox being dragged by a chain, along the floor towards a massive gash in the ship from which saltwater billows forth, flooding the room ahead of you.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan frowns and begins casting. A large cats paw appears and strikes the back of the box to push it back towards sharkan and away from the hole in floor. 

(1d20+15)[*20*] to hit the box
(4d6)[*20*] non lethal damage to the box
(1d20+8)[*17*] bull rush the box back to me

"Attendants bring to me what is in that box."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

bigbys striking hand

----------


## MrAbdiel

Beneath the water, through a haze of blood and salt, Lamorak's enemy falls limply away, but the sound of the hull buckling echos bitterly in his ears.  Typo swims beneath him, and he settles gently into the saddle, spurring the drakkensteed on and up to break the surface and begin scrabbling against the side of the ship for enough purchase to take flight again.  As he does so, he focuses his bitterness into a lens through which he can view the world and sweeps is over the ships hull and beyond to get a sense of his enemy's proximity.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions for this turn!*
Show

Typho swims under Lamorak, and prepares an action to surface so next turn he can start flying again.  Lamorak uses his move to get back into the saddle, and his action to use his Detect Good through to the other side of the ship and down, to the region the hull is breached, to better plan his next turn's actions.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is startled to feel a great rush of wather and completely unable to resist the pull of gallons and gallons of seawater rushing into the ship. He prangs his shoulder painfully on the sharp cracked planks around the hole and if he couldn't breath water might have panicked, pinned down as he was against crates within the hold.

Finally the pressure eases off slightly and he looks around dazedly. He finally spots the glowing cat's paw and it's controller. He gives a weak wave, all he can manage currently.

Sharkan, nice to see you. Not going so well out there. Is that the gift for the Emperor, found anything else?

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Action - flop around like a wet fish.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

"I suppose it is. What pray tell, is the situation beneath the boat. You seem to be having difficulty"

Sharkan speaks with slow purpose driven words as he concentrates on his spell

"There are still crewmen beneath the decks,  one currently has secured thier livelihood for the future with me, the rest might as well have placed themselves on the menu."

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel is swept up in the current of water as well, though she manages to avoid being swept into the ship itself. This helps her little, however, as she's left floundering in the open water with the ramfish still around.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I forget what exactly being pinned does, but I'm going to assume I'm not doing much of anything this turn.

----------


## JbeJ275

The conjured paw immediately halts the movement of the box, the chain suddenly going taunt and movement temporarily ceasing. The metal of the box itself deforms slightly with an audible groan as the box is steadily dragged ten feet further from the hole, now sitting around fifteen feet from the opening of the gap, and holding steadily there for a few seconds until another almighty heave comes from the other end of the rope, trying to pull it back out into the waters. Sharkans constructs approach it, but the box is securely locked and while you could no doubt pry it open in time there's no obvious way to extract amid the ongoing struggle. The woman who guided you here looks at the battle between strength and sorcery and grins expectantly at Sharkan, grasping her hands together as she sees the scene in front of her.

The rest of you, previously left struggling against the onrushing water are relieved as the pressure begins to equalise, while water is still churning in quickly it lacks the immediate force of before. It remains difficult to swim in the water immediately around the gap in the hull, but no longer does the water threated to press you against any nearby surface with the sheer weight of onrushing water. Unfortunately the remaining fish seems more than eager to continue the fight while you were pinned, and resisted the onrushing water with a small amount of effort but without being swept away. It takes an opportunistic swipe at Cypher as he's swept past, then turns to savage Maiabell. The creature's attacks connect brutally, with Cypher's whirlwind dodging becoming impossible as he loses control of his motion and Maiabell suffering a bite on the shoulder, her chain shirt flaring up the in the water being the only thing that stops the beast finding purchase around her neck.

Above water the Dark lord takes flight once more, though he is perhaps annoyed that his spell to detect goodness finds little use on the waters below them. It's hard to tell whether the druid has fully fled, or was simply a man made loyal by oaths rather than his own inherent virtues, and the beasts your underlings are clashing with bear no greater driver than that of nature and training. Your altitude gives you leave to see your own flagship rapidly approaching though, having closed the distance much faster now that this ship is drifting to a halt, and perhaps only twenty seconds from pulling alongside the other craft.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


You are no longer Pinned but Swim checks to move about will be at DC16 to move about freely for the next few turns. Sharkan, have your hand roll to resist a pull at DC 28. After miss chances Cypher takes *13 Damage* from an attack and Maiabell takes *11 Damage from one and 5 Damage from another.

Sharkan, make a Sense Motive Check, DC 15.*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

As the first paw dissipates sharkan once again casts as a paw appears and attempts to push the box out of the room and through the doorway.

(1d20+15)[*23*] to hit the box
(4d6)[*15*] nonlethal damage to the box
(1d20+8)[*22*] bull rush the box away from the gap.

"Woman. Do you know where the key is for this lock box?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

They emerge from the surf, Typho's breath heaving and misting with effort as the creature rises our of the water and into an ascending flight alongside the ship, curling around the foremast and swooping back along the other side of the ship towards the churn and swell of aquatic combat.  As they dive toward the water's surface, Lamorak extends a hand and releases a single, terrible syllable of power just before the water steals his capacity to speak. A smoking black duplicate of the dark lord appears in a flanking position beyond the remaining Ramfish; shadowy and blurred but still lethally threatening.  The betrayer prince himself smashes into the water, steed and man joining the combat in a cloud of roaring bubbles and a halo of dissipating blood like some bleak and jagged angel.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions for this turn!*
Show

It'll take Typho a full double move to gain the altitude he needs to get over the ship and to the other side, but it's still faster than swimming under it.  So Typho's action is to double move, and then plunge down a little to get just below Maiabel and Cypher, in contact with the Ram fish to attack next turn.  Lamorak's action is to prepare to cast Shadow Double once there's a blurry silhuoette of the Ramfish in view.  That should allow him to cast it before Typho takes him into the water where he can't use verbal components!

The Shadow Duplicate threatens and can attack, but can't attack till next turn.  And when it does, the Ramfish gets a chance to disbelieve.  But until then, flank established!

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher grunts in pain, finally noticing his blood staining tbr water in the hold. The pain gives him the strength to pull away from the crates he was pinned to by the flowing water. He disdainfully drops his dagger an unsheathes his whip-blade again. Swimming to the gaping hole in the hull, he calls over his shoulder to Sharkan

There's at least one big fish left. If can we limit any further damage our ships can still tow this ship home. If not, I can ride it down and let you know when I'm done searching the vessel.

Let's see if I can assist you with that box first.

With a resigned shrug Cypher powers towards open water, 
hoping his speed will safely circumnavigate the damned Ramfish. When he closes,  Cypher's blade strikes towards the mouth of the hippocampus, attempting to displace the chain.

Drop it, bad fish!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free action - drop the dagger.

Move - Edge only far enough to get within 10ft reach of the hippocampus and draw his blade, ideally staying within the ship but going into open water if necessary. 

Action - Diasrm attempt (+10 Normal attack +1 haste, +4 knowledge devotion, +2 Spiked chain, +4 Improved disarm, +4 two-handed weapon, -2 slashing weapon under water)
(1d20+23)[*37*] Opposed by a normal attack roll from the hippocampus (-4 if the chain counts as a light weapon).

He is hoping that either the chain will get pulled back inside the ship if released, or sink down a bit out of its reach so he can get an AoO if the hippocampus wants to pick up the chain again.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Once again, Maiabel opts for speed over fancy maneuvers, and does her best to zone the beast out and maintain a defensive stance. The presence of her master, as well as her mounting wounds, give her strikes an added desperation. This time, most of her strikes find purchase, and she digs heavily into the monstrous fish with her blades.

----------


## JbeJ275

*"No. No I do not."* Remarks the woman, seeming surprisingly casual and almost frustrated with Sharkan, as the chain and box both continue to strain now being steadily pulled back out of the hole. For a second some slack is introduced to the chain as something happens on the other end, but with you being forced to reshape and reform the fist providing force on your side this doesn't actually provide much of an opportunity as it's already overcome the fist's initial force.  Steadily it's dragged back to being just five feet from the hole, with some almighty yank coming from the other end as you're forced to recast your fist yet again. 

Lamorak and Maiabell, slash and crash into the Ramfish, now surrounding it with foes both real and illusionary. Maiabell's deep cuts almost open this being up entirely, and her presence combined with the threat of now being surrounded cause the Ramfish to flee back into the depths barely still conscious. It seems unlikely that beast will be returning any time soon. 

Cypher's strike drags the chain momentarily from the Hippocampi' mouth, but Sharkan is only providing a series of striking impacts on the chain, not the steady force needed to take advantage of this momentary lapse. Soon the beast as the chain back in it's mouth and is once again swimming downwards with all of its strength, attempting to withdraw and take the box with it. With Both Lamorak and Maiabell struggling through the water some distance away it seems unlike you'll be soon to receive any reinforcements to kill this beast, but the chain is being held taunt between it and the boat as Sharkan next pulls on it, so denying it its prize may be more easier. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Hippocampus got a 26 on it's pulling check this turn. The Ramfish has retreated and the Hippocampus looks to be doing the same. The only question now is whether it will do so with or without the crown.

----------


## MrAbdiel

As the ramfish withdraws with its trail of clouding blood, Lamorak casts a baleful look after it before refocusing on the situation at hand.  Typho closes the gap to the breach in the hull and, gripping it with his foreclaws, leans his serpentine neck up, out of the water, and chomps savagely down on the chain with a mouth full of powerful, crushing teeth.

*Spoiler: Typhobite!*
Show

Presuming it's a normal chain - Hardness 10, 5HP.  Typho almost can't miss it, but still (1d20+9)[*25*] versus its AC.  I'm going to assume hitting the same area of the chain repeatedly to break it is considered the smallest possible target, so +8 AC; -5 for its dex of 0, -2 for being inanimate and therefore unaware of the attack incoming as per the sunder rules, for an *AC of 11.*  If Typho hits, (1d8+7)[*9*].  It's possible he could break it in one bite, but I'll continue this post with the assumption that he won't, and edit if it turns out I was wrong.


Lamorak, now close enough to climb from the saddle to wade into the slowly filling bilge of the ship, emerges sodden but focused; drawing his sword as he goes, and hacking roughly down at the chain links where Typho has left his mark.

*Spoiler: LamorakChainSunder!*
Show

(1d20+12)[*14*] to hit AC 11; (1d8+4)[*11*] damage.  I'm guessing sneak attack doesn't apply to straight up inanimate objects, even with the alternate class feature!

EDIT: a total of 1 damage out of the chain's 5 HP from Lamorak.  Blah!  Dammit, Typho.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Seeing the lax and the pull sharkan has an idea.

"Attendents, push the box away from the hole."

He knows they are not strong enough to beat what ever is pulling the chain,  but should there be a moment of lax again, they will be able to take advantage of it. He once again casts his magical paw to push the chest away from the hole

(1d20+15)[*19*] to hit the box
(4d6)[*11*] nonlethal damage
(1d20+8)[*13*] bull rush the box away from the hole 

"Well then woman. Whats your name."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher grows increasingly desperate as he feels his usual blistering speed begin to fade. As the druid's pet grabs the chain once more and turns to flee he flails madly with his whip-blade. The blade snakes out with less than his usual finess as he tries to keep pace, hoping that the the strai  of the situation weighs just as heavily on the hippocampus.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

For consolidation:
AoO disarm attempt was 25 opposed by a normal attack roll from the hippocampus.

Swim check result was 24 to catch back up.

Assuming the hippocampus wasn't disarmed during the AoO Cypher tries to disarm again but rolled a Nat 1.

Haste ends for everyone.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel swims the short distance to the chain, then begins to dig at it with her blades, hoping enchanted swordswords will win out over heavy chain links. She uses precision more than brute strength, picking at wherever the chains seem weakest - primarily, the spots she and her allies have already struck.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Five-foot step swim, followed by a full attack on the chain. Using Combat Expertise for the damage bonus, as usual.

----------


## JbeJ275

While the dark lord's beast and Dark Lord's blade alike are near entirely rebuffed by the solidly worked iron, but his blows combined with the pulling of the conjured helpers keep it taunt and in place well enough. It seems like it's not going to be enough until at last the force on the chain from the other end suddenly evaporates. Leaving those you you above the water holding a dented and warped box, wrapped in chains and likely no longer so vulnerable to keys but not something that a few minutes of effort won't serve to open. 

As for the others below deck, they would have seen that while the Hippocampi nearly got away, stubbornly refusing to give up the chain it held, that ceased to matter as Maiabell's shortswords eventually managed to break a single link on the chain, prying it open with precise strikes where it was under its greatest tension. The Hippocampi gives Cypher one last indecipherable look on it's equine face before heading off into the depths below. 

Over the course of a few more moments, those of you below the waters are able to return, and leave the slowly flooding corridors in your wake. As you get out of the immediate flooding you note those few sailors that remained have all taken this last opportunity to flee the ship. A few of whom were shot down above decks by some of Zukad's men with bows but the majority of which made it over the side and are now the ocean's problem. Zukad himself has seen your flagship draw up alongside this craft and is ordering some sailors and carpenters to join the marines now checking the deck of the ship, with many of them bearing large watertight sheets and lengths of timber that seem to be tools for patching up hulls. The pirates lining your flagship, look greedily at this one, trying to gauge what they'll receive for their service.

The woman, whose face broke out in a grin as you Sharkan lifted up the warped box has continued to accompany Sharkan, giving her name to be Aulani, she initially seems glad, but as she continues to talk to Sharkan grows slowly frustrated.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


OK, Congrats guys. This first little in Media Res Combat scene is over and you've won a great victory. We're back to OOC time and are probably just going to take care of a few minor things before we cut back to the keep and he Dark Lord reveals any dastardly plans he may have plotted IC.

Notably, in everyone's favorite part of an encounter XP is handed out. Today between the various challenge's you've overcome you each get 3600 XP. Loot will be distributed later.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher breaths a sub-aquan sigh of relief as the chain goes slack and starts to fall past him. As the hippocampus stares at him and turns away he is overcome by one great feeling, which only builds as he slowly kicks back to the surface.

_I. HATE. THAT. HORSE._

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak is lining up another blow before Maiabel succeeds in the severance; and having denied the enemy their spiteful act, the Lord Protector and his advisors have accomplished all they can.  With the sound of the pirate's hooks clattering on to the upper deck to pull the flagship alongside, the conflict is over; and Typho picks up the battered chest with a delicate application of his jaws as his master gives a loose handsignal to return to the flagship's forecastle.

* * * * *

The battered chest lies on the deck between them; with the prisoner below deck and the pirates scuttling about making their temporary repair effort keeping them occupied enough that even in the open air of the forecastle the retinue has a few moments of privacy.

"The ship is badly damaged.  Several of the enemy escaped.  But when your advanced assault on the vessel yielded new battlefield factors, you adapted autonomously and repelled them.  Even denied them a single act of spite."  He gives the chest a little kick, and removes the horned helm covering his face to permit the sea air to start drying his sea-soaked countenance.  "I'm pleased.  I'm not sure the outcome could have been any better."

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan stands at attention for his lord, standing to present the chest as a prize. 

"My lord, with great effort, and the... assistance of a sole member of this ships previous crew. We present to you, your bounty"

He gives a bow.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's shoulders sag slightly as he stands dripping on the deck. Even still he speaks loudly and with gusto, ensuring that the crew can hear.

My Lord Protector, congratulations on your great victory today. The resources we have intercepted will weaken our enemy even as they multiply our strength. I am confident that given time and resources, this ship will be a fine addition to our fleet. 

His voice drops, keeping the end of his report to the assembled commanders. His hands tighten into fists at his side.

My intelligence reports failed to account for the horse clan having so many resources at sea. I also underestimated the threat mere beasts could pose. You will not find my preparations so lacking again.

----------


## Dusk Raven

In comparison to her fellow "advisors," Maiabel had little to say. This was a small victory, but a victory all the same. "I am pleased that this battle went well, my lord." She hesitated a moment before speaking again. "If I may - I still have some magic available to me. I would use it to treat our wounds." Maiabel herself was the most badly wounded, but she tried her best not to let that affect her stance or speaking.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Do it."  He offers promptly to Maiabel; his posture indicating an assumption that his wound - minor as it happens to be - is to be addressed first.  The horn of the ramfish has cut beneath the cuirass and torn chain and skin beneath; a fleshwound only.  But it was _his_ wound; and therefore more severe in _nature_ to anyone else's.  Within that ostensibly selfish act was an acknowledgement of the weird, lopsided symbiosis between master and servant; in the dark logic of their heirarchy, it was good, even noble, for him to permit her to endure her own pains for his comfort.

"Don't flog yourself, Cypher.  If we had known, we would have done _too well._  Our primary goal here was not victory in itself, but to secure our relationship with Zukad and his scoundrels.  We needed to project strength, without casting the enemy as weak.  Now the pirates know that there are enemies drawn to their waters that come not just with boarding hooks and ballistae; but druid-tricks and leviathans against which they are largely powerless.  Zukad came out here wondering if I was a partner worth retaining in coalition.  He'll leave with the suspicion that in due time, he will be coming to _me_ for protection from horned-fish and the ravages of an unfriendly sea like he has not known.  So bloodied and victorious with a mauled ship as prize - that, I think, is the best outcome we could have wanted.  But you are right in that we did not know what we ought might now, about the Horse Clan.  And we have invited their wrath, now.  Make them, and any clans that specifically oppose them, your priority ahead."

Finally, he turns his eyes to the chest again, and gives Sharkan a nod of approval.  "She is your prisoner, then; make of her what you will.  If you discover any useful information or skill out of her, I expect to know.  Did you find a manifest for the ship at all, or set eyes on the rest of the cargo?  This - whatever it is - may be impressive, but is hardly worth a whole ship's worth of carry.  Cypher - spring the lock on it.  Let us see what our blood has bought, and for what such _good men_ would die so valorously."

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

"I will inform you as soon as I have evaluated her. I asked where _The Gift_ was and she took me to this chest. I prioritized this chest, and they did seem keen on getting it off the ship before you could arrive. As we were able to save the ship, the remaining Cargo should still be within your command."

He paused. 

"Are you hungry my lorrrrd, would you like me to prepare something for you? Would you rather I draw a bath, get the salt water off your armor?"

There is a purring as he says Lord.

----------


## JbeJ275

After a long struggle, first with the lock coming undone and then with a somewhat undignified period of prying to have the metal of the upper and lower sections of the box come apart the warped metal opens to reveal a simple circlet of iron and bronze. A crown, though not one that is outwardly particularly impressive, bearing eight outward metal spikes with spaces for jewels to be embeded and a final one in the centre, only three of which actually still bear jewels. The inside of the crown bears writing in many langagues, and for all the langagues there you can read the message is the same.

"Let this crown adorn the brow of that ruler whose realm shall last forever.'

Despite the simple construction, and metals which seem more likely found in the forge of a common village blacksmith than a crown, it bears no scuffs, stains tarnishes or scratches, apart from one faint impression of being grasped by powerful fingers in the fron right of the inside of the crown. Those gems that remain are a Dark Green Cystal of Star Diopside, A Dark Crimson Bllodstone and a Deep Blue Saphire. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


History or Arcana Checks to know more about the nature and History of the Crown



As for the other supplies on the ship, it's carrying an immense load of grain and many casks of fairly weak beer, seemingly to be distributed to the city when it arrives but also a substantial weight of more significant treasures. Though the pirates claim some tresures as their own for their services despite the lack of fighting you retain your claim to the majority of the haul, an series of chests containing 4,000 Gold Pieces, 150 Platinum pieces and 20,000 silver coins, all neatly stacked and sorted with immense tresure chests. Further the court druid's quarters hold a fair quantity of potions, which you eventually identify as three potions of lesser restoration, two potions of cure serious wounds, 20 small vials each holding a potion of cure light wounds and two potions of water walk.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan looks at the crown with interest, but has no intention of attempting to take the Lords rightful claim. 

(1d20+2)[*16*] Knowlegde arcana to look at the crown. 

He glances to Aulani afterward. 

"Aulina, tell me of your skills, speak to impress."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher nods at the Lamorak's sage assessment of thr situation and soon becomes all-consumed in opening the box.

Careful and methodical application of his tools quickly results in a satisfying click. Unfortunately he is visibly sweating by the time he prises the battered metalwork apart to present the crown to his Lord.

Lord Protector, may I have a closer look if it pleases you?

Cypher concentrates on the item, passing his hands over it with a few arcane signs.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting detect magic.

History check using 1IP for +8
(1d20+20)[*40*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods wordlessly, stepping forward and reaching out her hand to deliver a touch of healing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Cure Moderate Wounds first. (2d8+6)[*13*]
If Lamorak is still missing any HP after that, Maiabel will use a Lesser Vigor on him, which will slowly heal 15 HP. Then, the remaining Lesser Vigor(s) goes on herself.

----------


## JbeJ275

*"Why, such a thing would take far to long good sir. I'll head below and make sure these pirates don't miss anything to obvious. I'll speak with you later my lord."*

With that, she goes to descend back below decks. 

Meanwhile, Cypher is looking over the crown, and begins to recall and explain it's history.

Marcelia as with many other nations on the continent claims the legacy of an ancient empire, one that covered almost all of the continent at times, though it's own might as well as a series of vassals, marches, tributaries and dependent allies. The empire's history is long and complex, and it's rise was so long ago and in such a time of chaos that very few records survive. One of those records though, testimony given by a soul that had been bound up in a ritual before it was freed made its way to the Marcelian archive though, and from there into Cypher's memory.

This testimony tells of a warrior who went and sought out promises from every facet of nature, dealing with both angels and devils, fey, elemental lord and construct then making some form of vow, oath or deal. Each nation tells differently who this covenant was made with, in Marcelia it was always taught that he struck this deal with the highest and holiest of angels. This matches countless folk tales but the testimony tells more. That this man had his oath bound into solid form, lacking at this time any kingdom it was not a fine crown but an old and plain one, lacking any ornamentation, writing or gems. That he then journeyed around the world, and each people that joined his empire carved their support of him into the crown in their own tongue. That he learned powerful magic, some arcane, some divine, some natural, and that the masters of each school of magic bent to his throne and each of them provided a jewel to put him beyond their power.

This throne was worn for many generations, only for the first king's successors to forget the importance of his earliest oaths and promises, letting others steer them without considering the worthiness of their advisors. Arbitrarily heaping rewards on the common people of one city, while tearing down another. They commissioned a new crown, bedecked in platinum and diamonds. And the empire still lasted, with the momentum of institutions carrying it onwards for generations and generations but never held such a solid grasp. And then the empire crumbled, and the capital was cast into the sea amid an immense civil war where the mages and druids chose opposite sides. The remaining royals scattered, with many of them carrying what treasures they could away by ship or caravan only for mounted raiders to overrun most of them and claim many prizes. This ancient crown, without any obvious sign of wealth to it and seemingly having lost some of its magic outside the hands of a devoted ruler, was thought a trinket and from then lost to all history.

As for Cypher's sense of magic, in radiates subtle but powerful abjuration magic, with magic of all other schools there somewhere but locked away far beneath the surface. In particular there's some powerful but buried transformation magic on the crown's inside.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is stunned at this discovery and can't take his eyes off the crown even as he passes it back to Lamorak. 
He leans closer to speak in hushed tones.

Lord Protector, this crown is a true legend. The Archive would have gladly burned half their scrolls just to confirm it had not been lost for eternity.

I would need a pearl of rare size to confirm my suspicions, but I believe much of the mythic power bestowed on the so-called Imperatus Primus still lies within, but dormant. Should it be restored, reconquering your kingdom would be the smallest iota of what you could achieve.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan raised an eyebrow, but did not comment further, allowing his new attendant the freedom to go below deck. He redirected his attention back to his lord to see if he needed sustenance.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak has become somewhat laconic in the battle's aftermath; shifting one arm slightly to permit Maiabel access to his wound; his senses absorbing the activity of Cypher examining the crown and Sharkan's interlocution with his captive.  When Cypher's quiet pronouncement of the crowns great power and history reaches his ear, he turns his dark gaze to the circlet, takes it as offered in his grip, and steps once, twice, to the railing of the ship.  Holding the crown up at eye level at the extension of his arm, he almost seems to be seeing a kind of perfunctory eye contact with the gems remaining in their settings.  For an insane moment, it looks like he might fling the crown into the sea, as if resentful of its storied power, or fearful that it may elevate some alternative lord to challenge him.  But whatever is happening between his dark lordship and the artifact, there emerges a peace between them; and he turns to press the circlet back into Cypher's hands - considerably less reverantly than the opposite operation had been performed.

"You'll have your pearl.  For now, this prize is in your care, Cypher.  I would know in detail what it is, before it is placed on my head.  For now, we split the spoils with the pirates and return to the castle.  This may change our next move... considerably."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's eyes widened in fleeting alarm as Lamorak fleetingly appeared ready to discard their hard one artefact. Breathing an inaudible sigh of relief he carefully takes the crown and squirrels it away in his handy Haversack.

Any who wish to take it will have to go through me, Lord Protector!

***

When dismissed Cypher retreats from the deck, first quietly checking to see if the others can tend to their own injuries. He then finds a cabin to occupy and bars the door against intrusion. With the crown safe for now, he finally heals himself with his own facsimile of divine power. The rest of the journey is spent selecting ways to screen the newcomer for any potential threat she might pose.

That night, in his private quarters, he attempts to copy an almost lost magic of the drakes of yore, distending his jaw unnaturally to eat the crown and store it safely withi  him for his 8 hours of rest in a bed that looks like it is almost never actually slept in.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Opportunistic Piety - 1IP to heal himself for 22hp, he can do that twice more today if any of the others need a top up.

Arcane Dilettante-  1IP to cast hoard gullet and store the crown over night.

Selecting Enduring Scrutiny, Insidious Insight, and Rope trick for Arcane Dilettante the next day, and prepping Identify and Detect thoughts as part of his normal spell selection.

----------


## JbeJ275

With your mission now complete, with food and wealth denied to your foes and taken within your own grasp and with a powerful relic intended to empower your foes now under your control you turn the ships about and set sail for your base with all due speed. Somewhat slowed by reduced pace of the holed ship and the need to escort it back but otherwise making good pace and soon returning to your island base.

A few pieces of information become apparent during the journey, most notably the total disappearance of Aulani, her never being seen again after disappearing below decks. There was no sign of further sabotage done to the ship as she left, but equally there was no obvious pathway by which she could have made her exit. There is no sign of any further struggle below decks or of any thefts, and careful investigation shows she went down to one of lowest remaining watertight areas in the ship and from there onwards there is no sign of her. 

That mystery is perhaps the greatest source of uncertainty, and lasts well after your ship is brought into dock. The pirates it seems are split on entering your service or pulling back for other objectives, Zukad has one of his men, his goblin third mate Chuil, pass on a letter of departure from service, with intentions for another vessel to pick up him and many of his more bloodthirsty marines, returning them to the corsair haven they initially hailed from. While he takes the marines, and those men bloodthirsty or desperate enough to seek brutal ship to ship combat for ever greater prizes, many, Chuil included, who were looking for a living as sailors after being cast out of their home nations for various crimes are happy to enjoy this more risk averse style of piracy. Zukkad offers to ensure the message is passed around, so others of that type can find their way here to man your newly captured prize as well. Lacking the marines will be less than ideal if you ever need to escort troops or fight a pitched battle at sea, but so far you've had little call for them since Maiabell bought them to victory during the Miracle. 

With that resolved though you are returned to your chambers, the most comfortable ones that exist amid the largely ruined castle and with greater reserves of food and wealth will now have more time to plan your next moves, and convince the dark lord of your preferred path.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan will scan the area to see if she left behind any magical auras to give a clue to her escape. 

"Cypher.... you saw Aulani. Did she look recognizable to you? perhaps someone of note, passing as a shiphand?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Back on the island that constitutes his kingdom, Lamorak stands at the rocky shore side of the docks that have been roughly hammered into place to accommodate the beginnings of his fleet.  With Zukkad's vessel shrinking toward the horizon, the dark prince grips the letter in one hand, while holding the other arm up so that Maiabel might undo its straps and buckles, and spirit away its components to see them cleared of sea-water and fish blood.  Lamorak himself may not know whether Maiabel does this herself, or bullies a lesser servant into doing so.  To him, these are the same thing.

_Tools and obstacles._

He grips Zukkad's letter, crumpling, into his fist.  "The coward didn't have the honor to look me in the eye before slinking off into the sea.  Afraid, maybe, or what might have resulted."  The fact that this is not at all an unfounded fear, and Lamorak might have reached out and snatched the life out of the man for spurning the opportunity to serve does not mitigate the Lord Protector's gloom.  His eyes track down to the goblin before him.  A small creature - ugly things, goblins -  but apparently capable enough as a sailor.  And, with the departure of Zukkad, Chuil was the best _tool_ within his grip, for the seaward ambitions of his empire.

"Congratulations, _Commodore_ Chuil.  You arrive here at the dawn of a new age, borne on wings of good fortune.  You possess good judgement that your superiors did not; and so you are here, catapulted in authority from third mate, past second, over the captaincy of one vessel and upward to the command of _two_.  Serve me well, and your rewards will be great."  The corollary threat is not put into words.  It coils listlessly in potentia, like a brumating viper.  "You are the first member of my Outer Circle.  There will be more to come.  In authority, you answer directly to Maiabel; indirectly to Sharkan, and Cypher; and ultimately, to me."  This decision, to make Maiabel ultimately responsible for the naval assets of the empire, is born not of a demonstrated expertise as a sailor or captain, but as an oblique, final recognition of the _maid's_ actions during the Dark Miracle.  She saved the fledgling empire from destruction at sea; she had, by Lamorak's logic, _won_ authority in that arena; come what may.

Further away, the tyrant's eyes watch the silhouettes of Cypher and Sharkan conferring on the now grounded and in-repair hull of their new acquisition.  Their postures told him that the woman, their 'captive', had not been found.  Who was she?  And what part had she played in this?  These questions, unanswered, vexed him.  He dropped the remnant of the letter into Maiabel's keeping, and raised the other arm so she could complete the dissolution of his panoply.

"Tell me, Commodore Chuil.  If I were to give you ultimate freedom to lash the sea from my haven, what would you elect to do?  Would you raid merchants, or coastal towns?  What, I ask, do you think you are _best at?_"

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel wordlessly helps her lord doff his armor, setting the pieces aside for the moment - while listening to Lamorak's speech. She feels a small swelling of pride and being put in charge of her lord's navy -- though she does attempt to suppress it. After all, for a maid, pride should come from a job well-done, and not from being assigned the job in the first place. And she has a more immediate job to take care of.

Once the armor has been completely doffed, she calls for a ship hand to help her carry all the pieces to her quarters in one trip. Once there, she dismisses the hand, and sets to work doing the cleaning herself. Some might consider it demeaning work, but that's a concept long gone for Maiabel. The former noble might once have balked at this, but she had lost -- or purged -- any trace of that personality. Or at least, she had tried. Some part of her wished she could be doing grander work, but that was just an annoying voice in her mind, one she silenced at once. That was not a fitting thought for a maid.

Besides, the time would come for other work, like fighting. For now, however, there was nothing to do but take a cloth, douse it in rubbing alcohol, and scrub the armor until it was clean... and also, find a place for that letter.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't actually know the particulars of how one would clean armor, but I'm hoping I'm at least in the ballpark.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

The escape has clearly rattled Cypher and a mixture or fury and embarrassment fuels his spiteful response.

Why of course Sharkan, I had nothing better to do whilst ascertaining the provenance of a mythic artefact than ogle your new pet.

For all of their inadequacies my questioners could at least secure prisoners with some degree of competence. You're almost making me regret expending them to route the College mages. I clearly shall have to write up a protocol for future occasions when I am indisposed.

Obviously I did a cursory inspection though, let me think...

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Gather information (11 ranks, +2 synergy bonus, +6 Int, +8 cunning knowledge for 1IP)

(1d20+27)[*44*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Chuil looks up and down nervously at Maiabel and Lamorak, his manner bringing to Lamorak's mind that of a small animal faced with a snake or a hawk and trapped without escape, choosing whether to flee when such was impossible or hold their ground and hope they'd be passed over for more fitting prey. Fortunately for the goblin, unlike most of the stolen pets Lamorak has seen this tested on he better holds his nerve. He ducks his head low in an odd sort of bow then answers.

*"Obviously my lord I would first ask Madam Maiabel, who is and is not to be struck at, who you wish to invite conflict with and who you wish to stay the hand of, ensure I do not bring issue onto you without your noble majesty being forewarned. With your permission I'd contiue to strike at your brother's kingdom's shipping. They are for the moment without a strong enough navy to contest us outside of their own waters, and much of their coastal infrastructure is still being repaired. Other private venture's I'd make to attack opportunistically as well. 

Lighter and smaller vessels used for private trade are good targets sir, as there are fewer faster sailors than those under my command and they'll have little chance to fight. As for coastal towns sir few of those in this bay have much wealth worth the risk of foe's armies. Beastclan herds will eat your face before you can take them as plunder and they've little else worth taking besides food. Marcelia has most of their army still camped on the southern coast, and Odrana sets golems to protect anything of value. Outside of the city the only wealth they have is in the Mines and the Slaveports anyway."* 

All his comes out at a quick clip, half enthusiastic half fearful as the goblin rocks back and forth on his heels and nervously awaits your judgement. 

While Lamorak is interrogating his new Commodore, and as Maiabel cleans the last scrap of gore off the Dark Lord's breastplate, noting a half dozen small dents or scuffs in the enchanted metal in need of further care Sharkan and Cypher were busy with their own discussions.

*Spoiler: Cypher*
Show


Aulani did not match the face or mannerisms of any figures previously well known enough for you to have covered them in your files. That said, her appearance does provide some minor clues. Firstly, she moved oddly, as if this was not a new or unfamiliar form but she was not quite as at home in her body as you might expect. Secondly, her accent carried traces of a foreign dialect to it, long written over by a Beastclan accent but from elsewhere originally. Thirdly, you noted that while most humans of the fishclans that provide the Beastclan lesser sailors are bronze-skinned by birth, she carried subtle signs of being paler and then tanned over the course of years, as some-one from thee north of the continent or else recent immigrants from somewhere up there.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan does not seemed phased by cyphers tone and response. He listens as he pulls out an unidentified bit of Jerky to chew on while cypher thinks things over.

"She was behaving.... odd, for a random commoner. Perhaps someone in disguise?"

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher appears to ponder their ex-captive for a while, eyes lidded on thought. When he looks up his eyes lock with Sharkan's, barely even blinking as he conveys his thoughts. 

In disguise, certainly, but perhaps only in a manner of speaking. They have the accent of the clans, but their "A"s have a whiff of the North about them; they have skin tanned by a life on the waves,  but are paler in base skin tone than the others; they are clearly long accustomed to this role and aspect, yet are uncomfortable in their skin.

These point to a foreigner, long settled with the clans, and quite likely a shapeshifter of some stripe. Your former nation is in the North. Tell me, do therianthropes feel more comfortable in one of their forms? You certainly seem to favour this one. Are you aware of any others of your kin down South? What would drive one of your kin so far from home, I wonder?

He tilts his head ever so slightly in question at Sharkan before carrying on.

Certainly there are other beings with the power to change their skin. If we are lucky then they left the ship, but there is no reason to assume that our fortunes have turned so suddenly. They certainly appear to have some magical ability, whatever the source, and we must assume they are still here for the immediate future. We should circulate her description lest she returns to her previous form. Let all know to avoid conflict and seek us even if Inner Circle sits in council.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm not actually going to use Insight on Sharkan as he's a PC, just needling at him a bit

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak listens to Chuil's explanation - a kind of high-stakes job interview, in effect - and is genuinely impressed at the goblin's articulation and insight.

"So be it, Commodore.  You have wisdom in you, I am surprised - and pleased - to discover.  Confine your activities to the enemies we have already made, and those too powerless to become new factors.  In time, I will deliver you a sea whose every corner is yours to plunder."

He reaches out, and places a hand on the top of the goblin's head.  For many, this has been the immediate sensation that precedes the feeling of having one's life force yanked upward and outward from their suddenly cold, dead body.  Now, it is a conferral of blessing.  The fact that death does not result is the badge of favor; and Typho roars, calling eyes to the scene to witness the bestowal.

_So this was the first_, Lamorak thinks to himself.  _Chuil, Master of Ships.  Long may he serve._

* * * * *

The throneroom is, to be frank, unimpressive.  Being at the centre of the castle, it is part of the most structurally stable elements of the groaning, slowly dying edifice; but the floor is still pitched at a five degree tilt slowing down toward the east, and everything feels a little off-centre.  If there was an actual throne here, it has been long looted; and a makeshift alternative has been assembled from blocks of stone, with a drape of the least moth-eaten scarlet fabric that could be found in the building.  To salvage some menace for the seat, some enterprising decorator has had seventeen spears bracketed to the back of the stone; one pointing straight up, and eight to the left and right radiating like a semi-circular sunburst of malice behind him.

Like many throne rooms, it's large enough to accomodate an enormous crowd for a coronation; but it's doubtful this room, with its cracking columns, a groaning floorboards stripped of their rotten carpet, and guttering, winking everburning torches one by one seeming to give up and betray their names, will ever host a ceremony of that opulence again.  For now, it hosts only four; the Lord Protector and his inner circle.  And, occasionally, one of the numerous, irritating ghosts shackles to the stones of the castle will remind everyone they exist by imbuing a piece of debris with enough momentum to skip it eerilly across the ground.  At this stage, everyone has silently agreed to ignore such intrusions.

The stolen crown sits on an unremarkable wooden pedestal at the foot of the stairs leading to the throne; surrounded there by the Lord Protector's three confidants; the man himself slouching forward on the throne, thoughtfully; content to leave that crown to last, after they've settled on the next step for his burgeoning hegemony.

"The sea is where we are weakest; but we have taken the measures we can to begin shoring up that deficiency.  If Chuil is successful, he will be stripping wealth from my brother's coffers and putting it into mine.  A little gold will mean we can call on Zukkad's fleet and peers again when needed.  A little more, and we can begin raising our own ships in earnest.  The goblin must have time to prove himself."

Lamorak tiredly rubs thumb and forefinger beneath his eyes for a moment, marshalling his thoughts as he does.

"Now, I think, it behoves us to extend our influence outward into other kingdoms.  While we are weak, and we do not feature in the senses of kings and queens, we have an opportunity to move undetected by them.  I think, perhaps, Odrana is a fair target - we have nothing to gain from war with them, but perhaps we have something to offer a dissatisfied noble house, which may open the way to mystical resources for us..."

He trails off, opening the floor to commentary, or suggestions, or requests for specific consideration.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

 a Take 10 for 19 on Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty to perhaps know a little about, particularly, House Miridia in Odrana.  But also for any other 'rival factions' in other nations whom Lamorak And Friends could support, perhaps by making a deniable, 4 person assault or seizure of an item or whatnot, in return for later or immediate support for Lamorak's Rebellion.  He's decided that the best thing he can do to keep the wolves from the door is help other troublemakers.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan stands there as he rips the flesh from itself, the strands of sinew and muscle ripping and tearing under his teeth. The speed in which he eats and chews would indicate he is savoring not only the process of eating, but the flavor of the flesh he is currently chewing. 

"Interesting, this tells us many things. One; It is likely that the Clans accent is not their only accent, If we are presuming they are faking the accent as part of a disguise, it is likely the accent is a cover, and their Northern Accent was slipping through. Perhaps a Southerner pretending to be a Northerner. Two, their skin tone did not match their fellow servants, which if it was a disguise, would show that their disguise was incomplete. Three, they are uncomfortable in that disguise, That tells us that they are not a Were-creature. Were-Folk are often born into their forms, and if they are not, their human forms are their base forms, It would make no sense that her bipedal form wouldnt be as natural as breathing. I strongly doubt they area Were-Folk, Unless.... they were a rare Were-Folk, like a Jackal-Were, or a Wolf-Were, being an Animal that has learned to take the shape of man. That would in fact explain alot.... I am not saying that is what she was, but It fits alot of the clues you have revealed. Her motives, I cannot fathom.... She was indeed acting odd. She leapt at the chance to serve when offered survival, all the other crewmen fled like sheep. She grinned and smiled during the entire encounter.... which would lend to a Jackal-were....But she became annoyed when I was having trouble getting the chest. Unreasonably annoyed, as if her loyalties were too quickly shifted.... which could also lend to a Jackal-Were."

Sharkan lets a particularly seasoned peice of flesh sit on his tounge while he ponders. 

"If we had someone would could.... sniff them out. Unfornately my nose isnt sensative enough to work like a hounds.... do we have access to hounds?"

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I will consult my notes and see if I can shed any further light in the creature tonight, along with several other matters. Tomorrow I can have a small pack of celestial hounds, but without an item of the woman's tracking will be difficult. Fortunately, that is not our only tool to find potential infiltrators.

*****

In the mouldering throne room Cypher nods through the discussion of the navy. A vital line of defence and means to project power, but neither his area of interest nor his concern.

I can interview the Commadore at some juncture to ascertain his true loyalties, Lord Protector. Fully probing the abilities of the crown and ensuring that Sharkan's woman has truly left us are my main priorities for the moment.

As to the future, your strategy is an excellent one. It may take time, but I shall attempt to identify voices of dissent and discord amongst the other nations. As directed, I will first attempt to identify enemies of the horse clan, for we can certainly expect some response from them after our victory today. 

Raids upon Odrana could secure us serfs at the very least. With some training we could return a few to improve my contacts in the region and help us identify potential allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge check try and narrow down what the woman might be a little further (in case that's possible). It'll be +12 or +16 depending on which is most relevant.
(1d20)[*8*]

----------


## JbeJ275

*Spoiler: LAMORAK*
Show


House Miridia in particular is an odd one by Ordanan standards, prefering to play a minature game of politics for control of the various academies with the city rather than invest and rik resources vying for control of the city itself. Like all Ordanan noble's they're thoroughly dismissive of any non elves, so unlikely to respect any allaiance where they have to consider themselvess beholden to you meaningfully. Also if you're hoping for seriosu help that means dealing with Vanarielle directly, who is known to engage in wanton acts of creulty if she believes she's not being properly deferred to. 

As for other local troublemakers, the beastclans are not really one nation in the same way your own homeland is. While High King Vantrax is considered in charge, that really only means he's first in like to rally against any outside threat seeking to attack them all, they still raid each other periodically. Last you heard, Clan Gwastatir your recent enemies are engaging in a drawn out series of low intensity conflicts with Clan Anghywir, who focus on either colourful or colour changing creatures and have a long term fued with Clan Dyfnderoedd, or the shark clan, which is rooted in politics about the newest and largestt clan against one of the oldest aand most reclusive. This also relates to those fish clans that formed oppurtunistic alliances with the Horse clan after being stifled by the shark clan. The deeper politics eludes you though. 

Further east, there are ongoing conflicts between various goblin and kobold clans against a small aliiance of independent dwarf holds. With the dwarfs benefitting from some recent technological and ecenomic changes and better equiping themselves. The less organised groups in the region are now being pushed back, but both conflict and displacement are good potential sources of trouble.

There are likely more conflicts happening further affield, but you know little of them. And annoyingly the work of your father can be seen in dousing many of the potential embers you could have stoked. No doubt more groups that could work with you do remain, it's just relitively few of them are less known these days lest they attract attention of their own. 



*Spoiler: CYPHER*
Show


Unfortunately she didn't give you much more than you've already examined. If you want to specify a route of examination or a specific detail there might be something there but nothing jumps out at you. There are many creatures that change forms, including lycanthropes and those few true dragons that remain as well. It does strike you as odd that the woman would initially make deliberate efforts to introduce herself to Sharkan and be in his presence, only to so quickly turn on him though. If she was capable of hiding on the ship for the full voyage hope there's little reason she couldn't have done so during your capture of the vessel.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Displeased with the state of the throne room, Sharkan sets to task an unseen servant to clean the area.

"Ill have this place sorted soon my lorrrrrd"

Sharkans concern and interest seems to be on lodging rather than world domination, that this place might be mold ridden disturbs him

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak falls silent for a moment.  Many ideas; few courses.  Finally, he rises from his 'throne', and stalks toward the pedestal at the centre of the group.  The tyrant takes up the crown in his fingertips, and locks 'eyes' with it once more time.

"...Victory comes in this conflict through many risks, judiciously taken.  Therefore I choose to delay no longer in using... this.  Let us see, then, what power the ancient dynasties feared and most covered."

He glances sidelong to Maiabel.

"Maiabel.  Receive this burden: I place this crown on my head, now.  If you should find my demeanor, or personality substantially changes as a result.. I am charging you now, within my right mind, that it is your duty to see it removed from my head so I may regain my senses.  Is that clear?"

And with that... Lamorak, heedless of the lack of totally complete identification processes, places the crown upon his own brow.

*Spoiler: Unlimited Pooooower!  OOC:*
Show

Mostly because, as a DM, I get sad when the players carefully magically discern things that might be more fun to learn by trial.  What's a little cursed crown between friends?  Hit me, DM.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is so busy planning out his exhaustive, lesser minds might say paranoid, search for the likely long departed Aulani that he is almost completely taken aback by Lamorak's dynamism.

B...b...but...

His protestations quickly tail off into a quiet sigh. He might disapprove of incautious spontaneity, but that was why Lamorak was the Lord Protector and Cypher's only path to vengeance.

The crown is a powerful artefact but there is a chance I can assist Maiabel should the need arise.

He begins an arcane working, holding it ready should the need arise.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cypher readies an action to cast dispel magic on the crown should Maiabel give the nod.

Is an extra roll requiredto focus in on Aulani's name?

----------


## Dusk Raven

Behind her mask, Maiabel's eyes widen. "Of-of course, my lord," she says. She considers drawing her blades, but elects not to, preferring a pair of free hands in order to potentially wrest the crown from her lord's head.

What else could be done?

----------


## JbeJ275

With a steady hand, the crown is lowered onto Lamork's brow. For a second, the room is left quite as nothing occurs, then Lamorak feels an intense pain in his temples as dozens of voices voices rip into his awareness.

*"...better to be laid on the head of his bro... nothing of worth here, the poor deluded f.... haps, to see the third basti...... Yesss!.... another chance to pl.... not even one of them sworn to .... an this time, blood touched by angels, soul touched b... ow that one is clearly lying about th.... ition, that's all that really matters... ool should know you can't rule from the s... art on the councils, but two are no beter tha..." 
*

Then, over the course of a few quick seconds they quiet, almost immedietly to the point of unheard murmurs, then to apparent silence. With that the pain fades as well and Lamorak is left with a distinct awareness of the crown's weight. Seeming far heavier on his brow than it ever did in his hands. So to does he have some awareness of the magic of the crown. He can further tell it's still incomplete, that finding those scattered gems would empower it further and that it can confer other blessings to a ruler of sufficient quality. 

As of now, the Crown confers a constant magical effect, equivilent to either a _Crown of Protection_ spell or a _Crown of Might_ with three charges of their discharge effect daily. Further each of the gems carries their own magical effect and bestows it onto you, one spell of _Nondetection_ one spell of _True Seeing_ and one Spell of Death Ward. Each time the crown channels the power through a gem it cannot cast another spell from any of the gems for 24 hours. 

Further the crown contains a warning, put it aside eternally or relenquish your kingship and it will bring great judgement upon you. For now, if you should put it aside and don it never again it shall weaken you but leave you alive. Should you wield its powers, then turn away from it that shall be the last motion you will ever live to make. Further, should you ever willingly submit to another, when they know who you are or with honest intention to stay their loyal mongrel, the crown will shun you in turn.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Welcome to Crown Town, OOC*
Show

Cool!  Let me make sure I understand:

I choose at... the start of the day, perhaps, whether it's projecting a lingering effect as a _Crown of Protection_ or a _Crown of Might_ spell.  Whichever is chosen, I have three uses of the active flex of that power per day.

There are also three gems, each with their corresponding spell.  Once per 24 hours, I can cast one of those spells.  Is that about right?


Lamorak's eyes squeeze shut; his eyes moving rapidly beneath the lids.  After six long seconds, his eyes blink open again, and he seems - unchanged.  He looks breifly to Maiabel's mask, perhaps to reassure her that her service is not, at least immediately, required; and the impact of that hypothetical burden can remain untested.

"...There's power in it; there is no lie.  I suppose we'll see the fullness of it, in time.  But for now..."

Moving back to the throne, with its radiating spears haloing him, the Lord Protector settles onto the seat.  "Nothing we do will mean anything if the forces, and our people, are faced with starvation and destitution.  A strong heel will control a rambunctious population for a time; but eventually, they'll eat the boot right off your foot.  We need some land-wealth that attracts taxable colonists and produces sustainable industry.  We need druids, or geomancers, to change the quality of the island to something better.  Before crisis strikes; before our enemies have the strength to hem us in.  Here are my orders."

His eyes look first to Cypher; the Lord Protector's mind apparently clear on what must be done.  "Cypher.  Walk among the people, soldiers and support alike, and sift them for skills.  We have demanded steel and courage of them; but now we need more.  As you go, tell them this: '_Each man and woman who demonstrates and practices a skill that brings value to the Protectorate will be called Citizen of the Protectorate.  All who are called citizen have the right to please a case of offense to me; and I will visit my punishment on those who violate the interests of my citizens._'  Make a group of hunters and landsmen, and send them to Sharkan.  A small group of those who can write and have the means to do so, send to Maiabel for a time; after which they will return to your service.  For yourself, men capable with measures who will be able to assist you in making a comprehensive survey of the island.  Any sliver of hidden wealth, you must find.  Every narrow pass or marshy land that can be used to defend this place when the wolves come, you must detect.  We must master this domain, to rule from it."

He looks to the Rakshasa-blooded tyrant-culinary.  "Sharkan.  The resident forces have settled in to the area around the castle; but without farms up and running at a sustainable scale, we deflect famine before it reaches our door.  Take the men Cypher sends to you, and go about the island discovering each plant and creature that can be gathered and prepared when our stores run out.  In time, people will come to you and say 'there is nothing to eat'.  You must be ready to tell them the way in which they are wrong.  Those who demonstrate the capacity to draw sustenance from this land will be called _Citizen._"

Finally, his eyes turn to Maiabel.  "Maiabel.  Have the writers that Cypher sends you compose scrolls giving offers of land and opportunity to men and women of any nation who bring ships, and crew, to the protectorate.  Any who works a fishing vessel here for six months will be called Citizen.  Speak to the Master of Ships, and have him deliver such scrolls to the hulls of foreign fishing vessels by way of his best archer's bow.  Then return to me.  While Cypher and Sharkan discover the island's secrets and bounty, you and I will take survey of the castle.  One day, we will fight for our lives here again.  We must be well situated to do so; we cannot rely on another miracle."

With this, he falls silent. International allies. Raids for serfs, or resources... All important.  All, for now, must wait.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher lets his prepared dispel attempt dissipate with no small amount if relief. As Lamorak speaks to their new purpose, Cypher casts his mind's eye over his existing files on the populace. The prospect of further tabulation and cross referencing is as familiar and comfortable as a favourite blanket.

It shall be done Lord Protector. We shall utilise or resources to their utmost extent.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I assume it will take days to weeks to do this? He should have 3 IP left after using his Arcane Dilettante Spells at any rate.

Profession: Spymaster to get the lowdown on their peons skills plus Cunning Knowledge for 1IP.
(1d20+25)[*38*]

Knowledge Geography in case that is relevant to surveying the island, also plus Cunning Knowledge for 1 IP.
(1d20+20)[*29*]

He'll use whatever spare time he has each day to start deciphering and transcribing some of his scrolls into his spellbook. He passes the spellcraft check for level 1 and 2 spells on a 1. 8 hours to understand a scroll, plus 24 hours to transcribe it into his spellbook. He'll start with Karmic Aura.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

*Sharkan gives a low bow*

"Of course my liege, your plans are Purrrfectly exquisite."

*Spoiler: Spoiler Actions*
Show


Sharkan will go about the island as told. 

Gather Information (1d20+8)[*11*]
Handle Animal (1d20+6)[*13*]
Knowledge Local (1d20+2)[*4*]
Profession Cook (1d20+10)[*18*]
Search (1d20+2)[*21*]
Spot (1d20+3)[*17*]
Survival (1d20+2)[*16*]

----------


## JbeJ275

What follows is two weeks of constant activity, always pushed just to the edge of frantic activity by the memory that this could be what sets you up to turn the tide of this war, even when the activities themselves seem so calm and mundane.

Sharkan, as the newest of your council to this region, and with little knowledge of the natural world struggles in his task. As far as you can tell the few flat open areas not already built on that may be suitable for farming tend to be close to the ocean, where the only water that feeds them is brackish and saline, unsuitable for growing grains. The few locals grow a crop here called Samphire, which despite its unusual taste you manage to ensure is somewhat more palatable, and several of those Cypher gathers aid in an expansion of this crop, but it will at most slow the effects of hunger that begin to set in. You have more fortune looking not to the island but to the surrounding seas, seals are known to winter here en mass, and some are to be found here every season, while hunting enough to contribute meaningfully to the food stores would diminish the population all to quickly, it's another tool to keep hunger at bay that much longer. You are also told of shellfish being plentiful in the seas around the island, but that they are too deep in water too tumultuous for any but those that settle on the safest fringes to be harvested safely.

Cypher is met with a less ambiguous success, while you hardly had the opportunity to pick out the most skilled supporters during Lamorak's first bid for power, and lost more in the retreat and the brutal battles preceding the miracle that same core of the ambitious, the desperate and the devoted shares an expansive skill set among them. Much of the surviving heavy cavalry was the third or fourth sons of nobles, and retain knowledge of keeping books or surveying land, and you split them between yourselves and Maiabell. As for Sharkan, while there are few successful farmers who followed you this far, many always got by in part by scavenging, and perfected their art during the war and the following retreat, and can be trusted not to overlook sources of food.

As for your own survey, the land is poor in metals but the salts that hinder farming could be extracted and then turned to wealth with the right trading partner. Further there are deposits in the swamps and caves of some strange salt which would easily be overlooked, but you identify as saltpetre. It's a fertiliser that would be useful if you had any land in which to use it, and both the Dwarf Holds on the Eastern Coast and the Stormkeep would seek to buy immense amounts of it as well, for some service in the immense alchemical workshops that equipped their armies. Defensively the island itself is rather ideal, covered in brackish swamps and barren hills, with vast hills and cave networks in the centre, some of which could not have been better shaped to serve as defensive terrain against any attacker from below. The issue being that the castle itself was made to guard the useful land, and in one direction there's more or less a straight approach from the best landing ground on the island towards the castle walls without any obvious defences there. Enveloping the castle entirely would be much more difficult, and if you were forced to disperse into the wilds of this island you could force a great cost on any attackers, but going that far would at the moment do nothing more than sentence you to starvation.

Maiabel dutifully carries out her orders, but sees little in the way of immediate results. It takes a great deal of time patrolling the water to find fishing boats, but your fleet is dispersed and set to the task. The most interesting reports to far are only those that watch them, who lets them in and who challenges their arrival.

Your expeditions deeper into the castle are comparatively far more interesting, while the outer rooms have been picked over by your soldiers for anything not nailed down already, the underground centre of the castle has been relatively untouched up until this point. While Maiabell misses it in her focus on guarding you, you find a passageway deeper into rooms below the castle, behind a pile of collapsed rock and stonework. The passageway is lined by what once might have been magical lights, a rare feature in modern castles though the effect here seems to have worn off. Exploring the rest, with torch in hand is slow going, and many doorways here have collapsed and will need to be excavated before you can explore fully, but even what you've found already could be used either as a final rebout in case the castle falls under attack or else for storage of more secretive or sensitive projects.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


OK, that's your actions resolved. Ask any questions and specify any actions you want to and I'll roll the rest of the world forward and see if any of that catches up with you.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak has a measured disappointment that no one turns up an immediate remedy to the oncoming suffering, but is mostly satisfied. They have done, and are doing, the most they can to prepare for the invader, Famine.

The saltpetre is the biggest game changer; and pushes him into consideration, and then action again.

"This will be our best source of wealth, at least for a long time; and we cannot afford the wait to slowly master it.  Prepare yourselves for a clandestine mission - our next step is before us.  We will abduct and cage someone who has already done that labor."

*Spoiler: New Objective!*
Show

We're not doing much with that saltpetre without excellent alchemists. 
 And the quickest way to get those is to stuff them into a sack and run off.  Also I figure an infiltrate and extract mission might be a fun challenge for us!  I'll let Cypher make the roll to decide if, and where, this is most possible.  But it's only the Vanadians who have cannons, I think; or in large supply. But the Ordranans have some mad good alchemists...

----------


## JbeJ275

You depart the following day, a swift westward wind carrying you towards those foreign shores, the decks are much emptier than the start of your last expedition, the massed marines are absent but this is a very different sort of mission and they are less necessary even than they were when you last deployed them. Instead three men armed with blades lower a smaller boat into the water, ready to take you to shore, prepared to guard the craft until you return. Some ways up the coast is a cove, capable of letting your ship close enough to shore to allow you to directly access the ship, but having the flagship sail there would definitely give away your entrance. Down the coast lies the undercity, a series of immense forges, mines, sweatshops and slums that feed the great city beyond.

You know the land between you and the undercity isn't really guarded, but the mistakes of elven arcanists living lives of hubris and plenty ensure it remains plenty dangerous on its own. The undercity itself is patrolled by golems, and those elves who are young and seek to prove themselves, or who have been assigned there after a misstep in the intricate games of politics. They ensure order, and that no-one will steal or destroy those Ordanan resources, especially the landsmen.

Besides that little is known, except that your kingdom is a much worthier commander of those resources. And so you make your way towards shore, the first light of dawn just catching the retreating form of your flagship as you push forward almost alone.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Prior to the voyage, Cypher sets us a small workshop for getting the saltpetre production planning underway. He sets to work, with unseen hands quickly taking over his task. His attendees seem slightly perturbed at following the instructions and diagrams of an invisible spirit, but know well enough by now to keep any objections quiet.

Cypher then turns his thoughts to what intel he has on the decadent realm of Odran, to identify the weaknesses of their construct guardians, as well as any help guide them to whom they seek in the undercity.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Taking 10 on the Craft alchemy check plus Cunning Knowledge for a total of 25.
Casting Unseen Crafte as an arcane dilettante, which can take 10 for a 17 on Craft Alchemy to continue setting things up for saltpetre production.

Profession Spymaster to gain intel on the undercity (plus Cunning Knowledge): (1d20+25)[*30*]

Knowledge Arcana to help them pre-empt some general strengths/weaknesses of golems they might encounter (using his 4th IP for Cunning Knowledge): (1d20+24)[*37*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan is most displeased to be pushing to the shore, but accepts it as his duty. He has prepared himself, steeling his mind to his task before him. There was no confort ahead, there was only hard work. He would have to find himself pleasure and comfort for himself and for this lord he had chosen. He quietly toiled during the journey.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak stalks forward onto the quiet shore; bright eyes flashing with hazardous haste.  He distinctly feels the absence of Typho, and the power beneath him; the drakkensteed displeased but compliant to wait on the little ship.  It would be hard enough to stalk through the elven undercity foreigners as they were - no need to complicate matters with such an alarming beast.  He would rely here more on his subordinates of the two legged variety; but those had proven perfectly capable.

"Go a little ahead, Maiabel; you are our eyes and ears, now.  From here, we make our way to the undercity.  Once within, we get a sense of the place, and determine our sequence of operation."

Trusting Maiabel's senses beyond his own, he follows the scout at a distance, matching the pace of her advance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keen to proceed, though I must admit I'm a little foggy on the specific layout of this area we're passing though.  Cruddy abandoned coasty beach, yeah?  Good.  Also, isolated as we are on our island, how is our capacity to find and purchase magic items and things?  Do we have seaborne peddlars from other places who form a general market base for things?  Specifically, if I wanted some potions of things like Iron Silence and Disguise Self, how hard would those be to get?  Not to mention those Golem Bane Scarabs!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods, and hustles in order to put a little distance between herself and the rest of the party. She keeps her eyes and ears alert and watchful, hands resting near the hilts of her blades. Truth be told, going into an undercity is something of a new experience for her, but she is determined not to let her master down. It is up to her to either detect danger, or be the first to fall victim to it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't know if you want me to roll now, roll later, or if you want to roll yourself, but either way Maiabel and I are up to the task of scouting.

----------


## JbeJ275

Those of you at the front of the part are greeted by the smell of the undercity before you see it, but you soon crest a hill and catch direct sight of your target. The undercity begins outside Ordana's great gleaming walls with a primitive moat and a wall of wooden stakes and packed earth behind it. The moat seems likely to be one of the few sources of semi-flowing water around the city, though it's not potable as huge amounts of waste and refuse are dumped there, from the mundane presence of offal and excrement produced by any large city to the more exotic magical and alchemical compoments left of sit in the slow moving river until they're eventually washed out to sea. Runic arrays on the wallss behind the undercity seem to maintain a permenant breeze, keeping the smell from seeping into the glittering city behind it.

Maiabel will note the main way forward is a repeating series of bridges over the stinking moat that line up to gates in the wall behind. Each of these has a strange being made of what looks like translucent purple crystal standing still atop the gate, and those gates, about one in eight which are large enough to let wagons and other cargo through boast the presence of large fleshy humanoid forms, eight feet tall with mismatched body parts and a strange metal apparatus rammed into the back of their head, as well as a bored looking elf or two usually very young or showing scarring somewhere about their person. There are about forty of these gates spread across the outside land border of the undercity, and right now at least none seem to be in use.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher peers ahead at the crystalline and flesh constructs that Maiabel indicates, sifting through the various tomes and beastiaries he has read in order to identify their weaknesses.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Spot (1d20+7)[*17*]

Knowledge Arcana (1d20+16)[*24*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan remains quiet, out of his element he just listens and keep an eye out. He weaves magical threads to ensure his mage armor is present for what dangers may come

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


Spot (1d20+3)[*17*]
Listen (1d20+3)[*10*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Cypher knows that the translucent purple crystalline goop that the smaller more common constructs are made out of is solidified ectoplasm, a key building material for astral constructs. Usually summoned for short periods of time they're likely reliant on some local infrastructure to keep them empowered and directed long term and without a caster managing them directly. The infrastructure is no doubt on the other side of the wall though. Otherwise, they have few weaknesses, being immune to poisons, most spells that afflict the living and the vast majority of mind-affecting effects.

The fleshy golem is going to be unaffected by most direct magical attacks, but weak to fire or cold of a magical nature though these are hard things to do subtly. You know electricity is rarely a wise choice to bring against it. Further, you know that if engaged over a long time period they can go berserk, though this would also give the elves on the walls plenty of time to activate other defences, call reinforcements or cast magic down on you.

As you wait, you see a cart drawn by oxen approaching the walls. The back of the cart is seemingly covered with a metallic looking material and there's a set of two humanoids steering the vehicle.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher eyes up the not impregnable but certainly irritating defences. The cover of darkness might help their ingress, but the longer they lingered here, the higher their chance if discovery. 

My Lord Protector, please follow me. I have prepared just the tool for this eventuality. Stay within ten feet of me and we shall all remain invisible for eight minutes. That should give us more than enough time to slip in with the cart. Potentially even time to evaluate the occupants and assume their identities, should they prove useful.

The standard limitations of invisibility apply, no direct offensive action unless unavoidable, understood? If you please, follow me.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cypher casts Invisibility Sphere using Arcane Dilettante for 1 IP (4/5 remaining).

They move over to the cart.

Listen to try and suss out the cart occupants (1d20+7)[*20*]

Move Silently to avoid detection (1d20+14)[*21*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan does his very best to remain quiet, keeping in line with the group. He pushs up his sleeves in order to prevent them from getting caught in the manuever. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Move Silently (1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel considers this a good time to use that spell she learned of from Cypher. With a soft incantation and a touch of her hand, she applies the spell to Lamorak's armor, thus allowing him to be more stealthy, at least for the next four hours. With that, she attempts to climb onto the cart undetected...

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Listen for the cart's occupants, because why not: (1d20+18)[*22*]
Move Silently: (1d20+16)[*35*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Invisible, he is unable to offer a laconic nod of appreciation to Maiabel for the spell; but as she begins casting, she can feel his firm, familiar grip on her shoulder to receive the casting - and, perhaps in some unspoken way, blessing her for the effort of it.

With that, the tyrant-king's youthful curriculum is free to come into play, and he stalks quietly in the shadow of the cart, close enough that the sound of the cart's wheels might obscure what little noise he still makes.

*Spoiler: Rolls!*
Show

That's a hot (1d20+10)[*19*] for move silently!  And then we begin our secret, EVIL infiltration...

----------


## JbeJ275

With scarcely a noise between the four of you, you swiftly approach the cart and climb on board. The cart's pilots never noticed a sound and continued forward, steadily drawing closer to the walls. You tense up as you move towards the gate, but with the sound of straining chains and hinges the door opens up before you.

As the elven guard looks down at the cart's contents making dismissive grunts at the pilots' claim to trustworthiness your set all the stiller, knowing one untimely noise from a wrong placed foot or shifted weight could blow your cover, but you hold your nerve over the course of the inspection and are eventually waved through, passing through the channel of the gate and into the winding streets of the city beyond.

The cart seems to be heading towards the inner wall of the higher city, where magical cranes await on the wall to take up it's cargo of basic metal worked goods and crates of vegetables. You are left in a chaotic mess of a slum, while the outer and inner walls clearly define the boundaries of the undercity, and there are semi-regular cleared streets leading to the outer gates from the inner bastions; everything else is chaotically strewn about and haphazardly put together. Abattoirs seem to dominate the section to your left, while the section to your right is full of furnaces with ash and sand being poured into them as some labourers are starting up production earlier. As you look around you see the occasional campfire with a stewpot basically permanently affixed above it, many shacks put together competently but with subpar or reused materials and countless dirty human faces heading from one part of the immense manufactory of the the undercity to another.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher is eternally glad that this facsimile spell renders his colleagues and Lord merely transparent to each other, rather than fully invisible. After an only moderately difficult to interpret exchange of hand signals, he begins to lead the band to a likely looking dwelling.

He carefully listens at the door to confirm that the occupants have vacated the place, and deftly sets to with his array of lock picks. Waiting for that satisfying click, he then gestures for Maiabel to careful scout the dwelling, making sure to not to stray too far.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Listen (1d20+7)[*12*]

Open lock (1d20+15)[*17*]

----------


## JbeJ275

A breif listen reveals no immediete sign of life or movement from within the house, but to Cypher's immense frustration despite the very simple nature of the lock it refuses to budge, and when he attempts to further work it round a horrible noise of metal straining against other metal and wood comes from within, threatening to be easily overheard if he pushes it much further.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher pauses, going completely motionless as he tries to think of a new stratagem for unlocking the door. The silence stretches out as no alternative strategy, let alone reasonable excuse for failing to open the lock on a hovel  presents itself.

----------


## MrAbdiel

With little alternative except to break the current obstacle and contest the consequences directly, Lamorak pushes past Cypher (authoritatively, but gently enough not to damage him on his armor spikes!),  puts a shoulder to the door, and attempts with slow, ramping pressure to crack the door open.  He'll resort to sharper, louder blows as necessary - but they're getting inside, one way or another!

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

I'm guessing a 14 'take 10' strength check won't do it, so here's a series of strength checks, JBE.  You can interpret them however you like; but presumably, it'll be something like "oh, it took you 3 tries to get the number -that's three rounds of loud banging to alarm the neighbours..."

*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*12*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*16*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*11*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*12*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*19*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*5*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*10*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*16*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*22*]
*STRcheck* - (1d20+4)[*23*]

That's a minute's worth of door kicking.

EDIT: Oh, the SRD has a kick-in-door DC for simple wooden doors at 13!  And 'good' wooden doors at 19.  This is a shack, right?  Might be simple after all.

----------


## JbeJ275

The door holds at first, but after a few more shoulder checks at the top hinge and a powerful kick at the lower the door is shifted from it's jamb and pried open enough for you to enter, though over the fifteen or so seconds before you enter the door you become aware of the noise carrying to the crowd outside and while some hurry to go about their work, the news or the noise of it seems to be carrying to the guards.

For the moment though, you're inside the shack, and soon spy a set of crude wooden boxes holding what look to be the regular clothes of the inhabitants, set to function as disguises of one sort or another. There's also other furniture, some simple shelving an empty firepit in the centre of the room, a low table and some stools, a spinning wheel and a bed, raised no more than six inches off the dirty floor beneath it and most concerningly occupied by a bruised looking slender woman who is currently huddled back in fright, gaping wordlessly. This is presumably related to the breaking down of her door by invisible forces.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Like a pack of ghosts, the invisible king and retinue slink into the hovel; setting the now partly busted door back in place as they go.

At once Lamorak's eyes are on the woman - pathetic in her fear and weakness, desperately trying to comprehend the supernatural event she is perceiving.  A woman like this was precisely the kind of citizen that the new kingdom needed to harvest to fill out its own serfdom deficit; but before that, she had a more immediate roll to play.

He moves up beside her, his armor silent, the scuffs of his feet on the floor light but mildly audible, and he comes alongside her - close enough to whisper:

"Listen to me.  When the guards come, you will tell them that your door was stuck, and you pulled very hard on it, and the hinges gave way, giving you quite a fright.  Do this, and you will be alright. Do not do this... and I will _snatch the life right out of you._"

*Spoiler: Rollies!*
Show

I'm gonna try to intimidate this poor woman into compliance!  Plus whatever bonuses come from being invisible, and the scary break and enter, etc.

*Intimidate* - (1d20+15)[*30*]

----------


## JbeJ275

The woman's fright seems to almost lift for a half second, as you reveal you're not in fact an agent of the guard here. Only to set in once more when you make your own threats. She immedietly makes for the chest of clothes, pulling on a top with an attatched headress that covers her hair, chin and ears, then steps towards the door. While doing so, she hurriedly speaks a warning to you.

"_The guards here, they have Golhunds to search for those stealing alchemicals, and must not know to spend the magic on breaking your own spells. Can you hide your scent?"_

Then she finishes adjusting her headress, and makes it to the door. An astral construct can be seen taking position at the entrance to the alley, and you think any guards are likely not far behind.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan moves along with the group as quietly as he can, he does not possess the skills required at the time, so he bides his time. He smiles at the orders given, a wise move for the moment. This could continue to go smoothly.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak is surprised, but then amused by how ready the woman is to bend to his menace and betray her local authorities.  His voice loses some of its edge with her; subtly _including_ her on their conjectured side of what is about to go down.

"Hide it...?  No.  But perhaps we can baffle them, some."

The wicked prince who would be king leans on his cunning instead of his power, for the moment; producing a long smoking pipe, lighting it, drawing a single fierce pull from its narrow end, and exhaling a plume of smoke that curls and settles into a haze just inside the doorway.  He empties the contents, immediately spent to wisping ashes, into whatever cracked clay cup or pot is near and could be dismissed as an impromptu ashtray.  Smoking tobacco is a vice of the poor - atleast, where Lamorak grew up - and the presense of that smell and lingering haze seems unlikely to be hard to explain, even if the woman is required to suggest she just smoked it herself.  It would take an unusual leap of intuition for someone to demand to see the pipe that smoked it, but in such a case, he can discreetly attempt to leave the pipe somewhere visible if that gambit becomes necessary.  Most importantly, the whole house instantly suffers the harsh, acquired scent of smoked tobacco - and those guards and hounds who might come pouring through that doorway might find their capacity to do their jobs subtly sapped from them.

*Spoiler: Pipe of Grief*
Show

From the Book of Vile Darkness:

_Pipe of Grief: This long smoking pipe, when filled with
tobacco and lighted, can create a single 5-foot-radius cloud
that remains for 3d8 minutes, once per day. The cloud stays
in place for the duration unless acted on by a magical force
such as a gust of wind. Anyone within the cloud except the
user must succeed at a Will save (DC 17) or take a 4 morale
penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability
checks for 10 rounds._

Assuming the house is at least slightly more than 10ft on each side, we can squeeze into the back of it, and only the invaders will have to pass through the cloud.

----------


## JbeJ275

The seconds pass slowly, as you stand quietly in the corner of the room, until two elves come stepping into the room, leading amalgamations of dogflesh in the general shape or a wolf, with first sized bulges around their snouts that they seem to be following. These are apparently the Golhunds the woman spoke of. Then seem to go about the room mindlessly, both passing through the cloud, worryingly the creatures seem unaffected by the smoke, the foul energy collecting around them but having little effect on the masses of stitched together flesh. 

The two elves step into the room, and the disgust already on their faces intensifies as they come to smell the pipe smoke, one shoots a dirty look at the other and then steps outside leaving the other to talk to the woman. 

"Woman, what harm has been done to our structures, you know that while we allow you to dwell here such harm will see you cast to the hunter's mercies. Is that what you want?  And to foul the place with odours so, you'll see your family sent out for this."

"No, please sir. It was... stuck and I pulled to hard, that's all there was to this. My husband works even now in the forges, we'll trade for what we must and repair the door, ensure it's fitting again."

"And this ghastly smoke, what of that?"

"My children sir, they work in alchemicals..."

At that point, your attention is drawn by one of the Golhunds. The fleshy construct now drawing closer to Sharkan and seems to be readying a cry out to its masters. You perhaps have a second or so to act before it barks but no more.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Alas; subtlety can only take one so far.  As the stitched hounds seem to be cutting through the haze toward them, there remains no more time to hope they will be carried through without base level dominance.

Fortunately, he was good at that.

Invisible, Lamorak strides through the centre of the room, the soft echoes of his footsteps perhaps drawing confusion from the elves.  Then he drives out one bare hand toward the most senior looking operativeÂs face, curls his fingers abruptly in the space before his nose, and pulls back abruptly.

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

ItÂs assassinatinÂ time!

(1d20+11)[*28*] to hit with a flat footed touch attack, from Deadly Touch.

If that hits, the first thing is a DC 14 fort save or die.  If he passes, he can also make a DC 18 will save to take half of the 15 + (5d6)[*19*] negative energy damage.

Also, he has atleast a -2 to saves from my aura of despair; and hopefully a -4 from the pipe of grief!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan stood there watching the elves and hounds. Stealth had indeed only taken them so far. But the hound had picked up on Sharkans scent, he could not yet hide that, but give him time. He reached down within himself, pulled upon that great desire to subjugate and enforce his will upon others and pushed it into his hand, reaching out to the hound that was pushing toward him. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Deadly Touch
(1d20+10)[*28*] Touch Attack vs hound
21 Points of damage
DC 18 Will Save to half that damage

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher quietly unsheathes his blade as the Lord Protector and Sharkan select their targets. He situates himself close to the final Golhound, running through his general knowledge of comstruct weaknesses. He tenses, waiting to strike with maximum efficiency when the others make their move.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Delaying his turn until the others act.
Knowledge devotion Arcana (1d20+16)[*17*]
Knowledge Devotion Local (Elves) (1d20+16)[*23*]
Swift action wraithstrike for flat-footed touch attacks
Full Attack with full power attack 
roll]1d20+6[/roll] for (2d4+16)[*19*] damage
(1d20+1)[*2*] for (2d4+16)[*19*] damage
Plus 2 to hit and wound from knowledge devotion.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Not to be outdone, Maiabel maneuvers into position next to the other elf sentry. Though her ability to deliver damage from hiding isn't as refined as her master's, she does her best to put her blade through the elf's vitals.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Assuming I only get a standard action and thus only one attack, what with having to move into position and all.
Attack: (1d20+15)[*35*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*] plus Sneak Attack: (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## JbeJ275

The leading elf's eyes flash in realisation, lasting perhaps half a second before he bursts out in a fit of coughing, blood staining his lips as powerful necromatic energies kill off his insides, within seconds he collapses to the fllor, his heart no longer beating. These seconds are enough for the rest of you to act though, Maiabell makes it to the other elf before he leaaves the building, pinning a blade through his chest and into his heart. With a single gasp he collapses to the floor, rapidly losing blood and too weak to speak.

Unfortunately your actions against the contructs are less succesful, the leathery outer skin of one Golhund shrugs off Cypher's blade and while Sharkan has little trouble grabbing hold of the beast, the negative energy seems to have minimal effects on the creature, turning parts of its flesh black but not truly affecting whatever force is animating it.

With their masters defeated, and no-one to give them orders the golhunds pause for half a second. Then they start yipping and bolt out the door of the structure, making it into the alleyway beyond with a strange hoarse growl. The astral construct you saw there remains as well, and the hounds have made their way behind it. The astral construct seems to be making efforts to block your way out of the alley, but is not itself calling for help.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher curses his luck, small hotels were clearly not the ideal place to wield a refined and elegant blade such as his. He turns towards the woman.

Will the astral construct summon more guards or merely prevent our egress? Quickly now, before those hounds alert the whole metropolis!

A pulse extends out from Cypher's form, lemdimg his allies and the woman an echo of his own speed. Waiting only to hear a reply that will let him select a target  Cyoher dashes into the alleyway after the constructs.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action haste, gains 20% miss chance.
Move to within 10ft of the constructs.
If the woman says that the astral one will just block them hill strike at the noisy hounds, otherwise he'll go for the astral construct.

Power attack for -4 (1d20+10)[*12*](2d4+12)[*19*]

----------


## JbeJ275

You turn and see the woman going for something hidden under her bed. Hearing your question she calls back at you. 

The construct will just attack anyone trying to leave, the hounds are the ones actually trying to get the other guards.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Then we have no choice.  Put the hounds down, at all costs; that buys us all the time available!"

Without time to attend what their suspiciously compliant captive is doing, Lamorak - now visible, in all his spiked and violent glory - storms out through the door into the alley, producing the ring of steel as the sleek, dark steel of the Hollow Blade exits its sheathe.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions!*
Show

Move while drawing weapon; move to adjacent with hounds.  Ideally, he'll place himself opposite a hound from Cypher or anyone else keeping up with him (in order to get a sneak attack in as an AOO); but given that the dawgs have a headstart, he'll take what he can get. 
  As the user of the Pipe of Grief, he's immune to the smoke; but everyone else should hold their breath when they go through the door!

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Upon hearing orders to stop the hounds, sharkan peels out following the hounds to see if he can get line of sight on the fleeing hound. Should he still see them he will lift up his arms as 4 bursts of energy form between his paws and take the form of 4 cats that spring forth to unerringly strike the hound he can see.

(4d4+4)[*9*] ((magic missile on hound i touched preference, but if not possible,  the next closest hound.))

----------


## Dusk Raven

Tensing for a moment, Maiabel rushes after the hounds, moving with more speed than would seem possible for the young woman, manuevering to the other side of one of the hounds before approaching and stabbing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Using the Bounding Assault maneuver, allowing me to make a double move and then attack with a +2 bonus. Combined with the haste, I'll use that movement to skirt past the astral construct, out of its reach, and circle around one of the hounds before moving into range to attack.
Attack: (1d20+16)[*32*]
Damage: (1d6+6)[*12*]

EDIT: +3 Damage for Insightful Strike, since it's a Diamond Mind maneuver.

----------


## JbeJ275

Cypher leads the chase, his elegant blade once more failing to pierce the toughened outer layer of the lupine constructs, but he and his dark lord do manage to surround the slower of the two fleeing foes. Sharkan's cats collide with the creature, but don't hit directly enough to bring it down properly. 

Then Maiabel comes roraring from behind, bounding up the walls of the alley and leaping over her companions and the astral construct alike to get ahead of the fleeing constructs. With a single swing of her short sword she lodges it deep in the shoulder of one of the fleeing hounds, causing it to fall apart into a pile of loosely stitched dogflesh. 

However, the other Golhund, still unwounded now withdraws from the alley entirely, yipping all the way. It's now 100ft away, among the crowd in the street beyond the alleyway, the local people giving it a wide berth but clearly making note of it and rapidly heading towards the nearest watchhouse.

The astral construct though has seemingly programmed to be ready for anyone attempting to flee the alleyway, and to prevent them doing so through violent means. It's the dark lord Lamorak who first moves close to it as needed to flank the Golems, and so he recieves both the first blow and a follow up strike. The first he catches with his shield, but the second swings around and catches him in the side, where his armour can't effectively block the full force of the strike.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


One Golhund dead, the other 105 feet away from most of you and 95ft from Maiabell. The Astral construct is unwounded. 
*
Lamorak takes 16 damage.*

----------


## Dusk Raven

With a sudden leap, Maiabel moves towards the astral construct to flank it with the aid of her master. Once in position, she makes a flurry of strikes at the construct, aiming to dissipate it as fast as possible. Aided by Cypher's magic, she seems to be a blur as she stabs again and again.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift Action: using the Sudden Leap maneuver. I make a Jump check and move the indicated amount. Presumably, I don't count as having a running start, so this'll be tricky. Good thing having 60 movement speed thanks to Haste gives me a +12 bonus!

(1d20+25)[*27*]

That should be enough to beat a DC 20 jump check for a 10-foot jump.

Full-Round Action: Full Attack, with a -2/+2 modifier for Combat Expertise.

Main Hand 1: (1d20+12)[*19*] (+13 Base, -2 TWF, -2 Combat Expertise, +1 Haste, +2 Flanking)
Damage: (3d6+6)[*17*] (1d6+6 Base, plus 1d6 Sneak Attack and 1d6 Deadly Defense)
Off Hand 1: (1d20+12)[*17*]
Damage: (3d6+6)[*19*]
Haste Attack: (1d20+12)[*26*]
Damage: (3d6+6)[*22*]
Main Hand 2: (1d20+7)[*17*]
Damage: (3d6+6)[*21*]
Off Hand 2: (1d20+7)[*25*]
Damage: (3d6+6)[*21*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

With a hiss of annoyance sharkan drops to his knees, lowering his center of gravity. He sits back rather than standing on his knees. He begins casting, but takes even more time to empower his magical might. 4 bolts pf arcane light,  looking like cats at 3am with a bad case of the zoomies race along the ground to strike at the constructs.

Empowered magic missile
(4d4+4)[*13*] +50% [19 damage total]

----------


## JbeJ275

Of Maiabel's many rapid and fearsome swings only one managed to pierce the strange outer shell of the astral construct, however that one stab proved powerful, with the internal resevoirs now flowing freely and the creature seemingly sunstantially wounded.

Meanwhile the fleeing Golhund takes significant damamge from the array of magic missiles ripping into its side, the magical cat claws opening up patches in its side, but does not immedietly succumb to the force of those magical bolts.

----------


## MrAbdiel

As the construct wheels back from Maiabel's blows, Lamorak lays in with his own; fewer, but similarly possessed of an instinctive wisdom for shearing at joints, and narrow points even in a creature with no explicit organs to pierce!

*Spoiler: OOC!*
Show

Attack 1: (1d20+15)[*33*], for (1d8+4)[*6*]+(1d6)[*3*].

Attack 2: (1d20+10)[*17*], for (1d8+4)[*6*]+(1d6)[*6*].

Haste Attack 1: (1d20+15)[*26*], for (1d8+4)[*9*]+(1d6)[*1*].

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher dismissively looks over at the construct, noting it's provable reach and reaction speeds. It was unlikely to pose a significant impediment. His blurred form streaks past the larger construct, deftly taking him within striking range of its noisome companion.

As the ancient blade snakes out, Cypher's eyes seek anatomical weak points. Finesse would succeed where crude brute force had failed him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Dodge plus Cunning Defence on the astral construct, with mobility AC is 28 against AoO from it. 20% miss chance.

Charge vs Golhund. Using Cunning Insight for damage (2/5 IP remaining).

(1d20+16)[*23*] for (2d4+12)[*15*] damage.

----------


## JbeJ275

Lamorak's blows also rain down on the astral construct, further splintering its surface and opening cracks but failing to put down the mindless construct. In contrast, cypher's mad dash just manages to catch the Golhund centrally enough that it breaks apart when it tries to continue running. That said, as he's now among the crowd he can see the panic building there as many back away from the fighting, and others turn and run, drawing further attention to the side street.

Back in the alley, while the Astral construct missed its chance on Cypher it continues fighting, now apparently identifying Maiabell as it's new target, it lashes out at her with brutal effectiveness, slamming a hard blow into her stomach.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Golhund is dead but a lot of civiliians saw you, astral construct is cracked and weakening bt not quite out yet. *Maiabell takes 16 damage.*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher scans the street around him, noticing the mounting agitation in the populace. They would surely lead the next cadre of guards straight to the Lord Protector if not given a suitable distraction.

He gives his blade a flourish to remove any remaining gore before sheathing it, to ensure that it is clean and to focus attention more keenly on him. Then the spymasters sprints away from the scene, taking a course.away from his group and towards a gate out of the city.

At a suitable point he dips out of line of sight and vanishes from any pursuers, leaving them to chase shadows.

With pursuit evaded  he makes his way back towards his comrades.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

No stealthyness initially, just running about at top speed for a bit. Then selecting a place to disappear and losing anyone following. After this he'll return to the group.

Spot (1d20+7)[*20*] to find a place to break line of sight.
Cast invisibility.
Move silently (1d20+14)[*19*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel grits her teeth behind her mask, and continues her assault, doing her best to bring the construct down. This time, rather than the flurry of strikes she'd done previously, she makes a single, calculated stab, piercing through the construct's armored defenses.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

This time, I'm going to use the Emerald Razor maneuver, which is a touch attack.
Attack: (1d20+16)[*30*] (normal BAB plus flanking plus Haste)
Damage: [roll]2d6+9/roll] (normal damage plus sneak attack plus Insightful Strike)

If that brings down the construct, Maiabel will... use her move action to regroup with Lamorak.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak makes an unnecessary, spiteful hack at the construct as it goes down to Maiabel's blow, glancing up as Cypher hares off down the lane to put down the flesh-dog.  He radiates contentment at their performance - the discovery being no one's fault, and the mission having been at risk of early detection anyway.  "We may have a moment or two.  We must move; Cypher will find his way back to us."

At once, he stalks back to the hovel at the woman there - their prisoner, who would perhaps become accomplice.  "Woman: you gave warning where... you might have given none.  You have earned my consideration.  Your husband works with the chemicals of this place?  Where does he work?  How far would we need to, to find and extricate him - and spirit both of you off to a new kingdom where your skills and loyalty will be rewarded, instead of abused and forsaken?"

...He trails off - the woman, it seems, has snuck away.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Lamorak, Sharkan and Maiabell*

When you come into the house, leaving a pool of ectoplasm and two broken fleshy constructs behind you and moving your sight over the elven corpses at your feet you see that the sheets have been thrown off the bed and the bed itself has been slightly shifted, the chest has been thrown open with some stuff seemingly grabbed from it and the woman herself cannot immedietly be seen, despite having all of twenty seconds to do so she seems to have made herself scarce somehow. 

*Cypher*

After perhaps two minutes at a run through the undercity you're starting to draw too close to the walls and so look to make good your evasion, you're aware that you've drawn pursuit, and that the walls are manned so it comes as little suprise when the elven guard forces draw close to your position, from some distance you see one speking in elvish while making sweeping gestures with their hands and the two accompanying this elf turning to look at them for a moment. You take the chance to advance towards the group, hoping to slip through their loose screen with little issue, unfortunately one of the three on patrol cries out in Elvish. *"Someone here is invisible and moving. If it won't come out we will take it down!"* What do you do?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


OK so Cypher drawing off the others was good for them, but invisibility isn't foolproof if your foes have their own mages and you have nothing but an alley to put space between you and them. Still very much a workable situation though. Please roll initiative, if you get a 12 or more you can go right away, I quickly mapped this up in the roll 20 as well. Also give me a will saving throw.

Everyone else, you seem to have a few minutes but no clear hostage, still might be an oppurtunity here though.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher silently throws his hands up in frustration. The guards of the Marcellian Kingdom were never this vexing.

Before this trio has a chance to act he gestures and steps to the side, almost 680ft to the side. He rematerialises in one of the side streets He had passed earlier as close to his point of origin as he can manage.

The still invisible spymaster then moves cautiously onwards. If the elves could somehow track his dimension door he had best make himself scarce once again.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action - Dimension Door. Would some kind of intelligence check be required to target a suitable alleyway he'd previously passed? If so (1d20+6)[*8*]

Movement - moving silently once again to relocate 15ft unnoticed as he is no longer hasted.
(1d20+14)[*23*]


Edit for poor typing on phone as usual.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher looks around at the unfamiliar alleyway, he could barely think before with thise bothersome guards. But the longer he left them without his counsel the more likely they were to run into trouble.

He pauses briefly to triangulate the various watch towers, smoke Stacks  and visible "landmarks" of the undercity. Sure of his bearings, Cypher's invisible form strides confidently through the streets once more.

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show

Knowledge Geography plus Cunning Knowledge (1/5 IP remaining).
(1d20+20)[*38*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel frowns, not that anyone else can see anything but her mask's stoic exterior. With only a moment's hesitation, she goes to the bed, examining it and the floor around it for some sort of hidden mechanism or secret door.

(1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan auidble purrs as he stalks through the room. He calls upon his Paladin Powers to sense for anyone of a goodly nature, and his nose to keenly seek out bodies in the room, or toward hints of where people may have gone. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Detect Good as a Paladin of Tyranny
Scent

Search (1d20+2)[*11*]
Survival (1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## JbeJ275

Maiabell spends a few seconds, checking the lining where the frame of the bed contacts the floor for any mechanisms and finds none, however the bed itself is far lighter than expected and so she lifts it up entirely in an attempt to get a better view on the area she's examining. In doing so, she spots a tunnel carved into the earth from beneath the centre of the bed, that seem to drop about twelve feet vertically down, with only a tiny crawl space leading on from there. 

Sharkan's detection magic returns little useful information, and his attention is soon pulled from the rest of the room by Maiabel's discovery.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Follow her."

The command comes instantly from the Lord Protector's mouth, as the red points of his eyes glowing behind the helm turn to Maiabel expectantly.  Lamorak himself may yet need to crawl through that tunnel - but he doesn't relish the prospect of trying to do so in spiked full plate; and Sharkan, for his various strengths, is not the stealthy hunter-killer that Maiabel is.

"The enemy has detected us here, but the slave-woman is doomed by association with us, now.  She will leap upon an offer of expatriation; we must hope her husband is skilled enough to make this expedition worthwhile.  If you are not back, faithful Maiabel, before Cypher rejoins us, we will pursue you."

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel nods, and goes down into the tunnel with all haste, mentally rehearsing what she's going to say to the woman. She tries to think about what her master would say in her place. Though she's not used to being the one doing the talking, she'll do so for Lamorak's sake.

----------


## JbeJ275

*In the Tunnels*

Soon after the initial drop Maiabell feels around beneath herself, but soon aligns herself with the tunnel going forward. She notes that the crawl space moving forward follows a large ceramic pipe on the left side and seems to have been made taking advantage of that support. Still, the crawl space is very small and so she struggles to move quickly through the narrow area. After perhaps twenty feet of crawling forward, there's another sudden drop but Maiabell's manages to twist around in the tunnel and secure a safe way down. She sees a charred mass beneath her, some black substance on the fllor that seems to be flammable and the charred remains of three Golhunds, too small to get back into any of the higher tunnels and destroyed by the fire. The smell is terrible, all charred flesh and half rotten leather.

The other side of the wall reveals another path going forward and she quickly finds her way in. Some distance later she sees a light at the end of this tunnel, revealing a chamber lit by some dim magical illumination. In the chamber she can hear murmured discussion and manages to spot the woman from earlier, now covered in mud talking to a small woman in long flowing robes, stained through with grime. Around her neck, you can see a large amulet, of twisting lines attatching to two leaves made in metal, you also notice a slight pointedness to her ears, demonstrating some amount of elven ancestry. Two others stand in the chamber, and there are stacks of small crates piled about, with other tunnels like the ones you are currently lying in dotting the opposite wall and a larger walkable passageway to the side leading into another small cavern. The others have weapons at their sides, blacksmith hammers re-headed to turn them into simple weapons. What do you do?

*Above*

While you nervously wait for Maiabell below, Cypher, your other errant companion arrives back in the house once more. Outside, the initial cries of panic have diminished and Cypher's false retreat has prevented the guards following a straight line to you here. However the ectoplasm has not yet entirely faded, and the trampled corpse of the Golhund has now been turned into a stain on the street by dozens of trampling boots, so it seems inevitable the guards will track this position down at some point. What do you do?

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan acknowledges that he is.... less than eager to crawl beneath the streets in the dark and filth that could be there. He is thankful that he was not commanded to seek out the woman. He stands at attention by his lord, looking him over to see if there is anything that needs to be cleaned off him, any marks or filth upon his person so that when he chooses to reveal himself he would look his best and most imposing.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Their options, Lamorak observes, are quite limited.  They cannot crawl through the way Maiabel has gone - or at least, that is a prospect of extreme difficulty and possibly embarrassing capture or death, for less agile individuals.  Their hopes lay on Maiabel finding and negotiating some manner of bargain with the woman, and her theoretically skilled husband.

For now, Lamorak crosses the floor to the door he kicked open to break the lock... and begins barricading it.  In the minutes to come, that may buy them needed seconds.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher nids a greeting to Lamorak on his return.

Lord Protector, if I may, I will see if these busy bodies can provide us with some assistance even now.

Cypher quickly checks the bodies of the Elf guards.

Sharkan, perhaps you could strip the armor off that one? If we have time before more guards arrive I might be able to assume their form and throw off the search further. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Search (1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan gets to work stripping the other guard, setting the gear into organized piles as he goes, he speaks to himself as he goes. 

"Elf calves, strong muscle, low fat content. Elf Ears, lots of cartilage, but a strong flavor. Elf fingers, good grilled with an acidic fruit sauce...."

Once done stripping the guard he stands to the side, waiting for further instructions. 

"Is there a cut my lord would like?"  Sharkan purred as he said 'my lord'

----------


## MrAbdiel

"No."

The answer is blunt.  Then, whether he is concerned that Sharkan will be wounded in feeling, or that his companions will mistake him for squeamish, he clarifies.

"I will not eat the flesh of people I intend some day to rule - or at least, to expect to behave as pliable neighbours.  But does your butcher's eye detect what the flesh-wrights of this place are using to make these hounds, and golems?  Humans?  Or meats more exotic?"

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan doesn't look phased by the blunt answer. 

"An astutely asked question my lord"

He purrs as he says my lord.

"While my focus is usually intended for ones pallet, there are indeed several components here that would be fine if one were inclined to make golems or constructs. The arms and legs of elves are particularly sinuous for fine motor control, the heart is an excellent muscle for their kind, and the brain is well aged. Ill make note that your tasks are far more exotic than such common fares."

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel spends a long moment pondering her best move. She thinks about sneaking up to hear the conversation better, but decides against it. She's here to deliver a message, and to communicate, and communicate she shall. So, she takes her blade and raps the side of the chamber she's in to make noise and announce her presence, before stepping into view of the others, sheathing her blades. *"I'm not here to fight,"* she says simply, before waiting for the other people in the room to make the next move.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Above*

Cypher's search reveals plenty of interest. Both carry spellbooks, in packs that lie around the hip, as well as packs of materil compoments commonly used in arcane casting. The senior guard had a set of _+1 Bracers of Armour_, made in silver with lunar imageragy repeated across its surface. They further both had small squares of card with black and white images of them upon, also giving their name and rank. One was Guardsman Rathal, the other Guard Captin Marikoth, there are further arcane arrangements below that would seem to be another identifier in some way. They also carry four lightweight sets of manacles and a length of chain each, as well as a ring of keys. They each have a needlessly ornate wooden club at their sides, but thier uniforms would provide minimal actual armour. Finally Rathal was carrying a scroll of Detect Thoughts. 

Outside, you can hear further shouting, but none seem to be heading down your particuar alley quite yet. 

*Below*

The small woman in robes turns quickly to face you, clutching her amulet. The woman you first ran into turns to you with nought but suprise while the other two put their hands to their weapons but don't draw or ready them quite yet.
*
"Hmm,"* The robed figure begins. *"Why are you here then? When so capable as to cut down the wizards above and their golems. Even as it seems you must not serve them I would have heard if the network were sending one such as yourself. What cause do you have to chase us down here?"*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel takes just a moment to ponder before answering. *"I come on behalf of Lamorak, he who would be king of the Marcellian Empire. Quite simply, we have come here in search of subjects, people dissatisfied with life under the elves, who might come and work for Lord Lamorak. And I have come down into this tunnel because she-"* Maiabel turns to the woman the group met above, *"-Helped us when she need not have. That has caught my lord's attention."* She pauses for a moment before adding, *"As will this underground network you seem to have. This is much more than we could have hoped for."*

----------


## JbeJ275

*"Better than I'd feared at least, but it seems that you coming down here has brought a great danger with you. We'd hoped to seal the tunnel off and crack it into the sewer pipe, then abandon this whole place to collapse but maybe we won't need to. Tell me, your Lamorak, and these others Beyla told me of, can they fight? Not the many elves of this city but a few powerful golems? Or else do you have a way of bringing four others along with you in your flight, Belya her husband and her children? They'll be here soon, and you've seen to it that their home is no longer safe for them."*

The small women says all this quickly and urgently, before taking a breath and adding. 

*"That said, if you help people out of here I must commend that at least. Is your lord Lamorak the same one who sent those ships bearing scrolls into the elven waters? Many have heard of this but most think it's a false front, a plot of some sort. to kill off the disloyal."*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher blurs as he fills himself with kinetic energy once again. The uniform and equipment of the guard captain almost leaps onto him with his enhanced speed. As the dust begins to settle his form ripples into that of an elf. It might not fool close acquaintances of the former captain but might fool subordinates at a distance.

He tosses a set of manacles to Sharkan and gives a short bow to Lamorak before presenting him with a second.

We have a possible exit strategy, but I am loath to use it. I can pretend to have taken you prisoner, Lord Protector and  potentially escort us out of the undercity. I am open to any alternate strategems but we may have limited time to enact them before Maiabel returns or more guards come.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action haste to hopefully speed up donning the captain's uniform.
Last IP to cast alter self into an elf.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan Joins cypher and dons on a uniform, but uses his own Clothes to pull a hood over his Feline head. He takes the manacles from Cypher and adorns them on his attire. 

"I believe, dressing in the fashion of the locals will be an asset, if only for a few moments deception."

He takes up one of the needlessly fancy clubs and muses hitting someone with it, a toothy grin coming to his lips.

"What an opulant thing.... I think I shall keep it."

----------


## MrAbdiel

The cold second hangs in the air for what seems like much longer than the actual duration, where Lamorak's regard for the ruse and its suggestions remains ambiguous; but he comes out on the side of amusement.

"Cunning enough.  I trust you, Cypher; let us see if our enemies do also."

He submits Malakharn, the Hollow Blade, to Cypher as a token of disarmament, and the spiked shield to Sharkan; and permits himself to be shackled at the wrists.  There is no shortage of weapon on his person potentially, still - his army is still covered in jagged edged and spines, and he is capable of killing with a touch - but the lie of capturing an enemy without the time to strip him of his tertiary armament, when it involves doffing his armor, seems plausible enough.

Then he takes a knee, and slouches against the wall; adopting the posture of one who has been laid low by some disorienting enchantment.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan takes the sheild and slings it to his back. He looks over his lord and shakes his head. 

"Unconvincing at a glance my lord. Allow me."

He purrs as he says my lord, he uses a price of blood from his own finger, and dirt from the floor to craft a dirtied and blooded appearance of the lord so he would appear... beaten and taken physically.

((Take 10 on disguise check for a 19))

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"We can certainly fight, though without knowing the odds, I can't say whether we'll be successful. If the foe is anything like the constructs we fought already, we'll manage."* Maiabel puts a hand to her chin. *"Though, Lamorak and the others may have other suggestions. Either way, we'll do what we can. And to answer your last question, it was indeed under Lamorak's order that those messages were sent. As I said, we are in need of subjects, and we'll help you out if that's what it takes."*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Of course, Lord Protector, this is merely a ruse. I would not  risk your security with functional restraints.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'd previously forgotten to take 10 on disguise for 20.
Disable device to stop the manacles actually locking (1d20+15)[*25*]
Sleight of Hand if that'smore appropriate (1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## JbeJ275

*Above*

As you make your preparations, you hear the elven forces move onto this street, shouting in elven for people to come out of their homes and sending constructs in to drag them away at any hesitation. Soon one spies the constructs where you dropped them and calls a squad over, then yells down the alley. 

*Spoiler: Elvish*
Show


"Out of the house! Out! Out! We will not hesitate to cast!"



In total there seem to be six elves and two Astral constructs taking cover at the end of the alley, possibly with more in the street beyond. 

*Below*

*"Then I leave it to your wisdom, these golems are larger and more powerful than the normal constructs, but they're not the worst in this city. If you feel you can face them now, I can help you bring your friends down here. Else if you can but leave the city with Beyla and her family I'll spread the word that the ships bear true messages, and work out a way to bring some message to you when  you should feel ready to face down these greater creatures.*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Seeing no evidence of his peers understanding the elven shouts, Cypher takes a breath and prepares to attempt some subterfuge. It had been nice when he still had some surviving operatives for this kind of work. His knowledge of the elven tongue is excellent, he hoped that and an appropriate air of arrogance would cover any issues with the local accent.

Stand down! He yells through the door before dragging the remains aside and stepping through. He stays partially turned towards the hut as though continuing to watch the hulking form slumped against the wall in chains.

Half yelling over his shoulder he continues. We have secured this brute. Where are the two that left? after the tiniest of pauses so that they can't reply he jerks his head in exasperation and continues. Hasted male human arcanist and female martial adept. They went that way and that way. He gestures in the direction of his original flight and an approximation of the cardinal direction the tunnel in the hut seemed to follow.

Get after them or they'll be long gone! We can't be humiliated by filthy humans. Now stop interrupting my interrogation!

He stalks back into the hut, seemingly focused entirely on Lamorak.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

He tried to keep as much of that a dragon's truth as possible but here's a Bluff roll (1d20-1)[*18*]

Hopefully Sharken and Lamorak can give that a boost with Aid actions and any circumstantial bonuses apply.

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Very well. I'll bring this news to Lamorak -- he'll decide what to do."* Maiabel turns back to the tunnel she came through, but then looks back over her shoulder at the others. *"We may have some other problems to deal with at the moment. I'll return here with the others to discuss matters more, once the immediate threat of detection is gone."*

With that, she goes back along the tunnel, pausing at the entrance, just out of sight, listening to make sure the coast is clear before she exits the hidden passageway.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hide check: (1d20+16)[*21*]
Listen check: (1d20+18)[*29*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan moves to stand behind his Lord, a hand on his shoulder to give the impression he has some sort of physical handle on the _manacled brute_

He keeps his face hidden beneath his deep hood, and stands tall in the elven uniform, his other hand firmly holding the police Cudgel, as if to strike the _manacled brute_ should he misbehave.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Above*

The captain relays Cypher's message to his crew. 

*"You heard him! After them, Malnurn your squad that way and Quorith take yours to track the female, I'll ensure this man gets to the pits."* 

As four of the elves and both the constructs dash off two of the figures comes towards you, the one talking is of aristocratic bearing and has a lightly armoured uniform and a staff. The other wields a spear and a large shield with slightly heavier armour. Both look to be hurrying.

*"Why are you interrogating this wastrel here, either get a diviner or send him to the pits. I swear, the blood weakens with each season of recruits. Hurry up! At least you managed to catch the fool, how did this fool of a man ever hope to get away with hiding such weapons in here."*

The other elf is silent, content to look down at Lamorak as the others berate you. They both seem to be expecting you to move with them though, and the other elven guards are still fairly close. 

*Below*

Miabell quickly squirms through the tunnel, quicker now she's more familiar with the twists and turns, you get back quickly enough to hear all of this and as far as you can tell are unobserved at this point.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher quickly picks up on the newcomers' apparently elevated station and nods respectfully, but sighs when asked why his interrogation has not moved to better surroundings. He gestures to the strapping noble form of the Lord Protector as if he is a very large and stubborn mule before switching to common.

No more of your malingering, human. If you don't get back on your feet Guardsman Rathal here will have to drag you through the muck. He gestures towards Sharkan. Make no mistake  forcing such an indignation upon an elf will not make things go better for you when we've transported you to the pits.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

following Cyphers que he nods silently from beneath the hood and physically guides his lord toward moving in the direction Cypher motioned. He didnt dare speak, he knew his accent would come through for anyone with a keen ear.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel's first thought as she listens is that the others have been captured - but she relaxes a little on hearing Cypher's voice. _They must be performing some kind of ruse,_ she thinks. _Best not to interfere._ While she waits, she gathers her energy, restoring her expended maneuvers to her mind.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Just going to hang tight here for a bit, and spend a few full-round actions recovering maneuvers.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The _malingerer_, under such compulsion, ceases to malinger.  He grumbles with faux resentment, in a wicked tongue...



*Spoiler: Infernal Bluff!*
Show

"Damn your eyes, wretches.  When the Mistress discovers this, you will suffer in measure to your presumption..."

He has, of course, no such mistress; but there's no harm in sowing seeds of confusion in case either of these escorting elves escapes the coming wrath; and in case either of them knew the devil-tongue.  Perhaps they'll wonder if this operation was the brainchild of one of their own rotten elven houses.  Perhaps, further afield.

*BluffIfItMatters* - (1d20+15)[*20*]

Besides this, he is studying the armored elf escoring them, planning a death attack in a few rounds.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

As his lord mvoes forward, sharkan only moves him closer to the door to enhance the performance, as the sounds the master made would certainly move with him and change in pitch and density as they carried out to the other guards, they would have no reason to suspect delay. He would stop his master before he came into sight, waiting for more queues from the Mage or his Lord.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

*"Useless, this is how you do it."*


 Says the elevn mage, moving towards Lamorak and shouting at him in clumsy infernal.

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show


*"You best worry less about what you mistress would do to me, and more what they'd do to you when we pull her knowledge from your mind, now get moving, we don't need you with all your limbs to interrogate you."*



With that he begins casting a spell behind Lamorak, and seems to slow the final movement needed for casting it watching if lamorak means to continue resisting or will follow his direction out of the alley.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher steps in close in an apparent effort to help th caster. Instead he attempts to divine the nature of this held spell as well as ensuring Lamorak's blade is close at hand.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Close in on the Wizard.
Spellcraft to ID the spell (1d20+14)[*15*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

The _brute_ permits himself to be driven by his _captors_, offering no more direct opposition to the leading.  It's undignified, of course; but a part of him enjoys the subterfuge.  He could never do such a thing in a land where he claimed domain - the strictures of the _Way Of The Manifold Grip_ were the steel in his spine, and he could not feign submission to authority that _he_ had authority over.  But this was a foreign place; a nation he had not yet claimed as domain.  They did not owe him fealty.  He did not owe them honesty.  And the _lie_ of weakness was a sweet savour, in anticipation of the retribution to come.

These elves, who lived for centuries and thought themselves masters of magic and science, did not know the truth of themselves.  They were overripe fruit, rotting on the vine of Empires and Kingdoms.  In time, the vintner would come; and such idle, wasted fruit would be cut away.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher  deferentially falls back in the procession slightly, allowing the elven mage to direct the prisoner towards the pit.

----------


## Dusk Raven

As the procession begins to leave, Maiabel emerges from her hiding spot and begins to discreetly pursue after... only to notice the bodies of the elf guards that the group had killed earlier. Making a snap decision, she does her best to drag the bodies into the hole in the floor, depositing them there before continuing on her discreet pursuit.

*Spoiler*
Show

Hide check: (1d20+16)[*27*]
Move Silently check: (1d20+16)[*29*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan continues to move with a hand on his lord. He allows the procession to be led to the pits.

----------


## JbeJ275

You all emerge from the house into the streets of the city once more, Cypher and Sharkan playing the part of elven guards, Lamorak being led forth looking as though hes been manacled and Maiabell following from rooftops and side streets, having slipped up and out of a window mere seconds before elves burst into the room shes just left. Of all of you its Maiabell who has the best chance to see whats going on as a whole. The initial patrol meets with another consisting of further elves, golhunds and astral constructs. A hood is brought out and placed over Lamoraks head as they continue in deeper into the city and his shield, pipe and javelins are taken with another reaching to take Malakharn from Sharkan.

The head towards the walls that separate the inner city from the undercity, and for a second you think youre headed up, to the heights of the central city which would put another set of even more formidable walls between you and freedom. Instead they reach the base of these walls and head inside them.

Here Miabell realises she cant realistically continue following them any further in her current manner. The entryway has no possible cover to hide behind while she sneaks through, leaving her stuck on an exterior rooftop to make her plan.

Inside the floor is tiled stone covered with intricate abstract patterns in red, rather than the hard packed dirt of the under-city. Soon you pass through a checkpoint where Lamoraks weapon and shield is taken in some other direction. Cypher is told his house will receive gold matching the price form such weapons, minus the cost to replace Golhunds, with them looking particularly excited about Malakharn. They also remove Lamoraks a hackles and remind him with similar ones, though these boat and extra large link halfway between the hands which has some runic symbol on it.

Here most of the guards following Lamorak return to other duties, tracking the other killers loose in the city but the initial two stay with you. Youre taken to a chamber, empty besides a platform, with a single iron rod sticking up through the middle attaching it to a similarly sized platform above. That second platform is being held by what initially looks like a set of chains, overlapping and wrapping around each other rather than clearly being a single sequence of links. However when it starts moving you can clearly see its a group of chain golems, holding each other. They remove Lamoraks hood and lower him down, first to a semi circular chamber of white stone, with lead lining all the walls apart from some small apertures, and a runic circle filling much of the semicircle. Then the platform continues being lowered to a dark room below, lit only by a single flickering magical light entirely insufficient to fill what soon is revealed to be a very large cave. Perhaps one or two dozen men and half elves are down there, mostly staying still on the ground far below. After perhaps two minutes of lowering you the platform stops, and starts tilting sideways until you either step out or are unceremoniously poured out.

Cypher and Sharkan are lead elsewhere, and the guards you initially met with finally depart with you being taken aside and interviewed about your encounter with the criminals, and told youll receive your fee for his armour and other items once hes been. Asked and told they say this as if its obvious and well known what it means. In a circumstance that seems beneficial to your ruse they seem unsurprised by Sharkan ensuring his head is always covered, and several elves with similar covering can be seen making their way through the base.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak permits the weapons and armor to be taken from him.  His reluctant mentor's lessons echo quietly in the recesses of his blackened mind: _when you become the weapon, no man can deny you your weapon._  In a plain grey gambeson, denuded of obvious spikes, the ropey strength of Lamorak is plain to onlookers; pale skin and short hair cut in a utilitarian style that might be best described as _resentful chic._  His eyes sweep over his fellow inmates.  These are his tools, now; the golems, and the jailers, his obstacles.  Stepping off the tilting stone, he tests a theory, and attempts to arrest the speed of the short descend with a _Featherfall_ spell.  Regardless of whether it's a hard step or a soft one, he will immediately look over the other incarceratees.

"My time here is short.  Which of you intends to lay down and die in this place; and which of you would give anything to walk free another day?"

*Spoiler: I'm not trapped in here with you... You're trapped in here with me.*
Show

The _Featherfall_ is to test if the new shackles are magic cancelling, or just... shock cuffs, or something.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, that was that. Maiabel has little hope of sneaking or bluffing her way past the guards at this point, so there's little to do except hope that Sharkan and Cypher have things well in hand for her master.

Well, there _is_ one thing she can do. Careful to avoid patrols on the way, she makes her way back to the hut where their troubles began, and to the passageway underneath it. She'll travel along it until she meets someone, hopefully someone familiar - and hopefully they haven't enacted their plan to collapse the tunnel yet.

----------


## JbeJ275

*In the Pit*

The featherfall kicks in normally ensuring Lamorak glides smoothly to the ground before making his pronouncement. The pronouncement itself though is underwhelming. 

An older human speaks up saying. *"I give you four points for presentation, three points for eagerness and another for smoothness. But no points for originality leaves you stuck at eight out of ten."*

A half elf next to him speaks up as well. *"Rare to see new blood end up in here. Can't imagine you'll be joining me, Alick and the crew as long termers, but if your sponsors buying anyone who asks for it they're welcome to get me out of here. Doesn't mean I'll plan on staying long with her either though."*

Another form, this one further from the light speaks up as well. *"What did you do to end up down here anyway?"*

*At the Hut*

After retracing her steps, Maiabell emerges once more around the back of the house, after slinking through a nearby alleyway and breaking into an empty building that backs onto the same alleyway that they were previously fighting in Maiabell takes in the sight of two elven guards with dogs watching the building again, with another elven form moving about inside. That elf has seemingly having discovered the hole going down from the bed but is not yet raising the alarm for whatever reason.

Across the alley and a few buildings down another building is occupied, apparently by a pair of humans, they're not watching through the window but instead seem to have taken to watching the elven guards there with a small spyglass protruding through a gap in the flimsy walls of the building they dwell in. You watch as one hands the spyglass to another and spot they both have a tin charm on a piece of leather tied around the wrist. It's the same symbol the woman in the underground chamber wore as an amulet.

Then as you go to make your way forward, and leave this building to descend into a covered area across they alley from where you are now, the force of your jump requires a slight readjustment at the last minute. That sends your chain shirt just catching onto the windowsill for a half second, long enough to make it shake just enough for both the humans and the elven guards to turn and focus their attention towards it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"What I _did_, was that I killed a patrol of guards, and their hounds.  They came snooping and threatening at a moment that displeased me; now they are dead.  But I am _here_ because I elected to come and see this 'pit' rather than kill the second batch of guards.  It occurs to me that incompetent rulers often incarcerate men and women who they can imagine have no uses except to be contained.  I wanted to see what kind of people these vaunted elven masters fear, and despise."

He cranes his gaze across the prisoners, lingering on the elder, the half elf, and the shadowed one who have spoken to him.

"You are right to say I will not be a _long termer_.  But listen now - aid me, and I will remember you.  Is this a slave pen, or a place for storing hostages before they are recovered at price?  And what is the purpose of these?"  He raises his manacles, which, it turns out, do not block his limited magics.

----------


## JbeJ275

The shadowed figure gives a low chuckle, at your claim to have killed several of the guards, though the rest of the men give appraising looks, trying to check you over for the possibility of deceit. They seem to have not yet decided whether or not they believe you. 

The older human is the first to answer your question. *"It's both buddy, the guards here don't much care why someone wants to buy you out of here, just that they're willing to dump enough gold in to buy you out. Suppose you'll be pricey though, anyone show up one of their guards in an open fight, rather than slitting their throat or setting fire to their bed, and they most often just kill you. Elvenfolk can't lose a fair fight you see, that going round would get them scared. As is it's gonna be a high price to get you out if anyone wants you, and a long time before it makes sense for the showmen to buy your contract. Gets cheaper as you stay down here longer, and as you give up more secrets or lose track of the outside. When in the day was it you got down here anyway? I like to try and follow it.*

He never gets to the second part of your question, prompting the half elf to pick up the slack. *"The Manacles aren't nothing too special magically, though they're tougher to pick than the guards normal ones, even if you got tools, they ain't gonna kill you by themselves. The chain golems they got in the roof are programmed to grab them, and they'll get pulled right back towards the chains, makes it easy for the beasts to grab on and stops you fending them off. Old Sagan here will talk your ear off about how it all works when he's in a mood to.* He says with a nod towards the elder figure. *"They do something with the shaft on the platform as well, get it to break in two and reform around it, keep you in place for interrogation or auction.*

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Who says elves cannot be overcome in a fair fight?  Elves, I suspect; and they are the ones who provide the definition of fair.  Perhaps it's only fair if both participants are permitted to study the art of the sword uninterrupted for a hundred years?  The world belongs to those who see opportunity and seize it; who overcome and adapt quickly.  The day will come when the last elven kingdoms exist in terrariums, as a source of historical curiosity.  And... it was coming towards noon, as I recall."

Condescending to answer such a trivial question is, as far as he is concerned, the height of magnanimity.  He regards the half-elf briefly as he details the manacles.  Not magic binders as much as a marked token for the golems, then.  Interesting.  "Now I know that some of you remain here a very long time.  How quickly do they process new arrivals?  And, for that matter, how many are down here?  The security seems.. overwrought."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher attempts to identify any possible locations within the guard complex to lay low or steal further uniforms before they leave.

His trained eyes assess each member of the guard with an obscured face, attempting to discern if there anyone of his assumed rank is similarly covered.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Spot for hiding place finding (1d20+11)[*21*]
Sense motive to see if he could get away with covering his face with a captain's uniform (1d20+11)[*21*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Thinking quickly, Maiabel looks around for a spot to hide. She quickly comes up with a plan - hide, then ambush the guards when they approach.

*Spoiler: Rolls and Actions*
Show

Hide: (1d20+16)[*31*]
Move Silently: (1d20+16)[*33*]

Going to try and find a good spot to hide, say around a corner that the guards might approach. Then, I'll wait until the guards get close, then strike.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Out of his element. Cypher remains silent and sticks with Cypher, following his lead.

----------


## JbeJ275

*The Pit*

*"You get twenty one of us who're in the landing cave,  then in the other passageway areas another forty-six. So yeah, Sixty eight of us here now, counting yourself. New arrivals are sat in here to stew for twenty four hours at first, gives the richest of the sponsors time to buy you out, or pay your death price and get your skull out of here, if you got secrets someone rich enough doesn't want shared.* The human comes out with this, giving you a dark look at the words death price. *"But I'm guessing you're not planning on waiting that long. Else they'll take you upstairs and a whole bunch of them all stare into your mind at once, try and pluck out every thought and prompt you to reveal who you work for. Whether you'll be fodder for the shows, useful kept by them or a worthy fella to sell elsewhere."*

The Half elf then picks up after this. *"As for this whole place being over-wrought put that down to how old it is. This city has been here a long time, and very complicated things were built that fell apart and required re-placing with less intricate things. Or that slight damage led the whole system to degrade just enough they could no longer use it properly but not enough that they wanted to change it entirely. We think that's what happened here, was some inassimilable hidden fortress, or cleverly designed prison with intricate safeguards. Now it's an overwrought pit to throw people into."*

The shadowy figure eventually speaks to you, in a low rasping voice. *"Who are you to come down and ask this anyway? No landsman here was fed like you were. You some Beastclan prince who tried to be a little too clever or what?"*

*The Watchhouse*

There are, areas where uniforms and weapons seem to be put aside. As well as toilets, or backrooms that seem disused or used only for maintenance you spy that might be acceptable locations to hide in. The issue is you're catching this only as you're on your way to the interrogation room, and in there they seem to want a full recounting of the events that led to this. 

Cypher and Sharkan find them both being looked at expectedly as they're asked several questions. 

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show


*"So, Captin Marikoth if you could give in your own words an explanation as to what led to the Golhunds you'd been equipped with departing the point of contact at speed an unaccompanied. Most observers, believed they were in acting in recall mode and that another figure then chased them down out of the alley, seemingly uninjured and unpursued by you. Do you have any details on these escapees that might better explain what occurred there?"*


Cypher does notice there are several elven forms with their faces covered, some of which seem to be intensely respected but none of which are in positions of direct command as a guard captain would be. 

*Above the Alley*

You're hidden for perhaps three minutes in the rafters as the guards assemble a team to head into this building. Eventually you see the door breached by another astral construct, looking very similar to the one from earlier, with a single elven guard following behind it and looing back and forth through the room, a delicate looking elven whistle held by his mouth as his other hand plays over a wand. They're delaying for a few seconds before the elf begins casting a spell, remaining in a narrow corridor and behind the astral construct as he does so.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher pauses a moment to get the measure of the officers debriefing them and replies in Elven.

_A dreadful rackets and foul miasma alerted us to a disturbance at the dwelling. Inside were the brute and his accomplices. It was not immediately clear what their purpose was, but the brute was clearly the greatest threat. He openly tried to assault us and we couldn't let that stand. I am loath to say that he was formidable and took all of our combined skill to contain.

The cowardly accomplices were clearly trying to flee the scene. We deemed them no great threat to the city, but I sent the Golhunds to block ant potential escape. How like the humans to fail to understand an outflanking manoeuvre when they see it.

As stated, we were containing the greater threat and did not witness the escape of the lesser miscreants. We had trusted our colleagues to be able to contain them, regrettably they failed where we succeeded.

The noxious smoke may be the key. An incompetent attempt to set fires and deprive is of workers perhaps? Whatever it was, we interceded in time to disrupt it. With the speed the male human fled I'm sure the cowards are slinking back to their own hovels as fast as they are able.
_

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sense motive to try and tailor the answer to something that will prevent he and Sharkan getting reprimanded but not draw attention to those of the group not in custody.
(1d20+11)[*17*]

Bluff boosted with cunning Insight (4/5 IP remaining).
(1d20+7)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak nods, at this information divulged at his command.  The men here were spirit-broken; and there were endless uses for such.  The lurker in the shadows was know - who might he be, if a prisoner, really, at all?  The Lord Protector took a note that all his prisons, as they bloat in the future, should include spies... even if this one does not.

"Who am I?  I am an agent of a greater throne than those occupied by the jousting houses of this realm.  One that is destined to swallow them all up, in its sprawling shadow; whose chains do not fall arbitrarily, but on the traitor and the maniac alone.  I have come here seeking one who might be of use to my house; one that knows the secrets of chemicals and fire.  But if I do not find such a chemist who will offer loyalty in exchange for freedom, I will find one elsewhere.  And one day, when I return to this place, I will draw from this pit all who have been unjustly cast down; and cast down all those who once did such casting."

Twenty four hours, they said.

Well.  He shouldn't need more than half of that.  With a final imperious glance over his varied interlocutors, he makes his way away from the central mechanism, settles cross legged on the ground with the shackles in his lap, and with the posture of a carved bodhisattva, he closes his eyes and marshalls his power.

"If any of you should like to beg favor, now is the time that most may most profit."

----------


## JbeJ275

*The Watchhouse*

After some further questions, asking for clarification hich you seamlessly and swiftly provide, the interrogators release you from interview and show you to a small room, with a few carefully caarved wooden chairs, and a small plate of slightly stale pastries. They instruct you to stay there until they've talked to the other responders and conducted a more thorough search of the scene but do not set a guard to watch you, it is in many ways a welcome relief, as Sharkan's hastily applied disguise was on the verge of slipping, and you now have some chance to communicate with each other. You think you're less depp in the facility than the interrogation room was, but do not have much of a sense for its overall layout quite yet. 

*The Pit*

*"Heh, you might just be the real deal huh. Well I tell you what."* Replies the older human. *"One of the kids in here, they had him working on mixing up the alchemicals for the Golhunds and the Gravies, dirty work there, preserving flesh enough to stop it rotting but let it still fight, damn fine was this kid too, he saw beyond the instructions and figured out how it worked. Hell, I got wind of that and helped him use his best talents, mess up the flesh to include alchemicals that degraded the controls, tripled the chances of one of them going on a rampage. Even rigged a bunch of Golhunds to rampage in a warehouse once, they tore the damn thing down before anyone could stop them from what I hear. Now the kid doesn't talk much, but I could persuede him to go out with you if you like, kid's got no stimulation down here, he's gonna go mad. So  I can pick him out and send him with you, and you'll just owe me a favour huh how about that? Course if you got a tciket our of here without magic being slung every which way I'll cash that favour in right now, but I can't exactly sprint for the exits these days."*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan, now out from under the constant gaze turns to Cypher. 

"I cannot understand these....elves."

The Word elves is said with warrented disgust.

"If we can assertain where the Lords equipment was taken, we can loot the entire fortress of its wealth and take its lavishness for ourselves."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's face begins to remould back to his human  features as alter self comes to an end. He faces away from the door just in case.

I have been unable to find a suitable ruse to continue using common. However, I may be able to locate the Lord Protector's panoply if they haven't yet warded it from divination. I may also need to acquire the uniforms of three lower ranking guards. None of the captains seem to hide their faces the way some lower ranks do.

He pulls out a forked twig and begins to focus.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Arcane Dilettante - Locate Object, focusing on Lamorak's mighty blade. 3/5 IP remaining.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Spoiler: Cypher*
Show



You feel it mostly to what was the right of the base as you entered it and slightly deeper into the base and below you.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

I feel it, not far from here but deeper into the base. I will need to turn invisible from this point forwards but can either lead you or report back with the exact location before recovering the items. What say you?

Cypher waits very briefly fir a response before turning invisible and sneaking out of the door.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move Silently (1d20+14)[*19*]
Search (1d20+11)[*15*]
Spot (1d20+7)[*20*]

As well as looking for Lamorak's gear, Cypher is looking for a stash of uniforms to raid.

Edit - Forgot to say casts invisibility as a standard action,  also bonus action haste if Sharkan isn't coming.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan regards what is said. 

"While having one stay behind for when they return.... would be wise. I dont speak Elven, and the ruse will drop the moment they return. If they return and we are not here, the ruse will become endangered rather than drop, we can come up with a reason for leaving. I will join you."

Sharkan accepts the invisibility if Cypher is casting, otherwise casts his own invisiblity to go along with Cypher.

----------


## MrAbdiel

*Spoiler: Previous: A Bid For Favor*
Show




> *The Pit*
> 
> *"Heh, you might just be the real deal huh. Well I tell you what."* Replies the older human. *"One of the kids in here, they had him working on mixing up the alchemicals for the Golhunds and the Gravies, dirty work there, preserving flesh enough to stop it rotting but let it still fight, damn fine was this kid too, he saw beyond the instructions and figured out how it worked. Hell, I got wind of that and helped him use his best talents, mess up the flesh to include alchemicals that degraded the controls, tripled the chances of one of them going on a rampage. Even rigged a bunch of Golhunds to rampage in a warehouse once, they tore the damn thing down before anyone could stop them from what I hear. Now the kid doesn't talk much, but I could persuede him to go out with you if you like, kid's got no stimulation down here, he's gonna go mad. So  I can pick him out and send him with you, and you'll just owe me a favour huh how about that? Course if you got a tciket our of here without magic being slung every which way I'll cash that favour in right now, but I can't exactly sprint for the exits these days."*





A long pause.

Then Lamorak opens one eye, to gaze at the older man making his proposition.

"...Very well.  Bring the kid here, to the main chamber.  When I leave this place, I will take him with me.  When I return, I empty all who are in this pit out of it; but your aid now, I shall remember.  What is your name?"

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel has few options at this point. She assumes they're casting some sort of detection spell, and so she moves... out of the building entirely, using her special abilities to cling to the wall as she leaves, so-as to not drop down the 20 feet to the bottom. Then, she races for the entrance to the building with the secret passage, drawing a blade as she does so.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift Action: switch to Dance of the Spider stance, allowing me to walk on walls so long as I have a hand free.
Double move action: Move right up to the aforementioned building and its guard.

----------


## JbeJ275

*The Watchhouse*

Sharkan and Cypher proceed unseen throughout the base. They first happen upon a set of sleeping quaters on the same floor, and going through the lockers assemble a small pile of uniforms, they've to small a selection to have any that aren't ill fitting but they'll pass in a pinch.

As for the greater object of their search, they soon come to a staircase, which they follow down, and a passageway from there that brings them to a closed door, Cypher can read the label on it as "Place of Secondary Obeservation of Mystic and Cultural Rarities in Reclaimed Tresures". The door is one of many in a long corridor, and you can hear footsteps and faint speech in elvish beyond it. The door is locked, and is made of ironwood, with some metal security fixtures added. 

*The Pit*

*"Alright, I'll get Nichi. As for me, you can caall me Davor."* 

With that Davor departs, leaving you alone with just more distant muttering from others to contend with. It's a brief quite, before Davor arrives once again, a slight and androgenous human accompanying him. He's likely not left his teens behind, and his hands seem to never stop fiddling in one way or another but he approaches you, taking the last few steps to you alone when Davor stops. 

*"So, you're going to get me out of here then I hear... and then I can work at Alchemy for you?"*

The innocent hope and relief is something Lamorak has not heard in a long time, but seems entirely genuine from Nichi.

*The Alley*

The elven guard turns as Maiabell charges, going swiftly to strike and call out a spell. But will he be swift enough?

OOC: Roll initiative. On a 17 or higher you go first.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher

Cypher casts an eye over the door to see if it is obviously trapped or locked. He then expertly cups his ear to the part of the wood most likely to clearly transmit the vibrations from within.

*Spoiler: Actions* 
Show

Search 
(1d20+11)[*12*]
Listen plus Cunning Knowledge 2/5IP remaining.(1d20+15)[*33*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak's eye had closed when Nichi departed, then opened again at Davon's question.  He opens both then, giving the boy a visual once over with his gunmetal gaze.

"I will, yes.  I suggest you loiter closer to the main chamber.  Tomorrow, I will leave this place.  And if you do precisely as I tell you... you may also.  We will see, in time, if your talent for chemicals merits the boon.  But now is the time of patience; and waiting.  Patience, boy."  A closure of the eyes again, as the Lord Protector slips into grim rumination once more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry for the slow response here.  I somehow lost track of the fact I was due to respond!

----------


## Dusk Raven

Moving as fast as she can, Maiabel closes the distance between her and the guard. As she moves, her form seems to become enveloped in shadows, cloaking her exact position. As she closes within range, she scans her opponent's defenses before lashing out at - hopefully - just the right moment.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift Action: Enter Child of Shadow stance, granting me concealment against all melee and ranged attacks as long as I move at least 10 feet.
Move action: Move up to the guard.
Standard Action: Use Sapphire Nightmare Blade, which first requires a concentration check with the target's AC as the DC. (1d20+12)[*29*]
If the check succeeds, the target is flat-footed against my attack, and also takes an extra 1d6 points of damage. If the check fails, my attack is made with a -2 penalty and deals normal damage.
Attack Roll: (1d20+13)[*23*]
Damage: (1d6+9)[*10*] plus (3d6)[*9*] if the Concentration check was successful (sneak attack for being flat-footed plus maneuver bonus damage)

----------


## JbeJ275

*Cypher and Sharkan*

The door doesn't seem to be trapped, but is locked. As you put your ear close to the door you hear a few faint words in elvish make their way through the thick.

*".... it's an ill match for mercenaries to bring with them to the city, and mercenary smart enough to hold such an artifact would know it's better sold and retired on then taken into a dangerous mission like this, perhaps it better fits a gift to a catspaw from a noble, but is a damn expensive one for a catspaw you don't trust absolutely, and there have still been no offers to reclai or end them. Still, this blade bears no mark of authority to fit a noble blade from the Firstrule period, but the shape matches exactly and the runework is woundrously precise if no one bids too high I may... what of it then? It's well within my rights to describe it such... Oh please that would cost you more than I. Making note of the degredation on the hilt's runework is practically my civic duty."

"So I understand then it'll be filed as a relic? Not a weapon of magical provenance?"

"Indeed, and bring me the book. Magister Calivern's Studies of lost relics of the Firstrule, this may match come treasure within."*

*Lamorak*

The other prisoners give suspicious looks at your promise, but proceed to leave you alone. It seems you'll be judged fiercly if you're breakout isn't immenant, and that's a poor situation to be in when imprisoned. For now though, you can only ruminate. 

*Maiabel*

The guard sees heavily heavily wounded, but just hangs on to his focus and remains awake. He says words of necromantic power and lunges back towards you, his hands aglow with the effects of _Vampiric Touch._

(1d20+5)[*22*] for (3d6)[*15*]

Though not blessed with too much quickness the elven guard still magaes to brush Maiabell's hand, the lightest touch drawing strength from her and into the mage. 
*Maiabell takes 15 damage.* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Sorry for the delays everyone, IRL got really busy for a while there so I didn't have the energy for this. That said, IRL stuff is a little more under control now. :)

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher squeezes Sharkan's arm, leans in and whispers.

Two individuals, may recognise the Hollow Blade. Take them down quickly when I open the door.

Were he not already invisible, Cypher's form would begin to blur. The thrum of energy leaps to his feline companion as he begins to work on the door with his ornate selection of tools.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Assuming that it takes an action, let me know if its linger than that.

Open lock plus Cunning Knowledge (1/5 IP remaining)
(1d20+23)[*29*]
Move Silently if necessary
(1d20+14)[*30*]
Forgot to include MW Thieves tools for an extra +2 on open lock.
Bonus action haste on Cypher and Sharkan, lasting for 7 rounds, 1/4 remaining.
If possible he'll open the door and move into the room when the door unlocks, or at the very least allow sharkan past.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan takes note of what was said and prepares himself to move into the room and stun the closest foe with a stunning fist.

*Spoiler: possible roles* 
Show


(1d20+10)[*19*] plus benefits of invisible
(1d10-1)[*9*] unarmed damage
DC 17 Fort save vs Stun for 1 round

----------


## JbeJ275

*Sharkan and Cypher*

As the door opens it gives a distinct chime, not a true alarm but enough to alert the elves within the room that something is quite drastically amiss before Sharkan can move in. The elves consist of one expert and his assistant, presumably spellcasters of some kind though they seem ill readied for combat and are not holding their spellcasting foci, as well as a guard further behind them who was presumably entrusted with the transport of the weapons. 

More concerningly, the examination table they're leaning over as well as three small stands for books, a small stand holding the sword and a meduim stand that looks as if it's used to support chests of armour all whirl with the leading expert revealing them to be animated objects. 

The experts and their objects stand twenty five feet away and fifteen feet beyond them is the guard scrambling to bring up a bow from his belt. The animmated objects also start to lurch into more agressive action. 

The door will take a move action to close, and if you fight with it left open soundds will no doubt carry to the rest of the facility.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Guard; (1d20+2)[*10*]
Experts: (1d20+1)[*12*]
Objects: (1d20)[*13*]

Roll Your initiative, you can go immedietly if you roll a 13 or greater.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Undeterred by her newfound injuries, Maiabel continues her attack, trading technique for speed as she launches a flurry of attacks at the guard.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full Round Action: Full attack.
Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*14*] Damage: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*8*] Damage: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Off-Hand Attack 1: (1d20+11)[*31*] Damage: (1d20+6)[*10*]
Off-Hand Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*11*] Damage: (1d20+6)[*22*]
If that full attack kills the guard, Maiabel will take a five-foot step inside the building.

----------


## Dusk Raven

(Messed up all the damage rolls. I'll also use this opportunity to confirm the crit that Off-Hand Attack 1 threatened. Pretty sure that's the only one that actually hit, but I'll re-roll the damage for all the others just in case.)
*Spoiler*
Show

Damage 1: [roll]1d6+6][/roll]
Damage 2: [roll]1d6+6][/roll]
Damage Off-Hand 1: [roll]1d6+6][/roll]
Damage Off-Hand 2: [roll]1d6+6][/roll]
Crit Confirmation for Off-Hand 1: (1d20+11)[*12*]

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

With fresh energy pulled from Maiabel's form the guarding wizard dodges a flurry of initial strikes, whenever Maiabel's first blade dances too close to him green ghostly faces solidify into strange armour and force her blade back. With her other blade she manages a strike, pushing away the fell energies and pluging the blade in not far from the elves heart. Yet he steps backward off the blade, leaving it stained black as the wound seems to dry up and almost mummify rather than bleeding freely. 

As he steps back he lifts up his other hand revealing a ring in the shape of a silver skull, from its mouth a fell ray of black sparking energy shoots towards you. Then he slams the door of the hovel you were trying to get into in your face, trying to hold it shut as you move towards it and he starts to cry out for reinforcements.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


To Hit (Touch AC): (1d20+5)[*7*]
Damage: (1d6+3)[*4*]
Concealment: (1d100)[*7*]



She at least has the good fortune to see the ray pitch massively wide by the retreating form, diminishing harmlessly against the dirt of the alley. 

*Sharkan and Cypher*

Though the occupants of the room cannot see you, the alarm and the presence of the opening door do seem to alarm them that something is going on and the move to protect themselves quickly. While the younger expert runs the sword over to the guard. There's a box there, lied open with an undone runic lock, something the guard may have used to transport the sword to this place and the expert places the sword within it and begins closing up the locks. The older expert grabs an arcane focus from the table and begins conjuring some divinatory magic, while the contructs in front of him form a barricade, blocking you from moving forward and surging about eratiically to prevent them from being easily destroyed. The guard knocks an arrow and yells. 

*"Reveal yourselves tresspassers!"*

He's seemingly scanning the forward row of contructs as well as the space you're in looking to fire the moment he sees you.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan moves to catch up to the expert, as part of his movement he attempts to draw the sword back out of the box before he attacks the expert. He strikes him along his neck to stun him, to prevent him from closing the box, should there be more within. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+10)[*30*] unarmed strike
(1d10-1)[*4*] damage
DC 17 Fort Save vs Stunning Fist



If he fails to roll past the constructs, he casts bloodwind as a swift action to stun the apprentice

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher* 

The spymaster neatly closes the door behind them  inwardly cursing the elves' adequate alarm measures.

He readjusts to his left, aiming for an opening at the edge of the animated barricade. He times his leap carefully and deliberately, the movement of the constructs ight seek disordered, but they are eminently predictable to a mind such as his.

Now unimpeded, Cypher pushes further into the room and unsheathes his blade. He circles close to the elder expert  ready to strike when the spell is released.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Movement action - shut the door.
Movement - 60ft speed, scoot 10 ft to the side for a tumble check, then move to into the room to threaten the elder caster with his 10ft reach. He'll try to put some cover between himself and yhe archer if possible, declaring Dodge on the archer.
6 rounds of haste left.

Tumble plus Cunning Knowledge (0/5 IP remaining, hopefully they refresh after thus fight).
(1d20+22)[*40*]

Knowledge devotion. Collector of stories skill trick on Knowledge local.
Knowledge local (the elves) (1d20+21)[*36*]
Knowledge Arcana (the constructs) (1d20+16)[*28*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Deprived of her target in a most frustrating fashion, Maiabel simply rams herself against the door in an attempt to open it. With heroic effort, she slams into the door - hopefully enough to overpower the elf on the other side.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action? Full Action? It doesn't matter, this is what I'm doing with my turn. Strength check: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

The door to the old hovel, not a well maintained thing at the best of times was reduced to shards of broken timber as Maiabel simply stepped through it, sending a cloud of so much dust up around her. The guard stumbled back a few paces, shocked by the force of her entrance. Panic quickly filling his eyes he fell back on his earliest training, casting a spell most war wizards learned early and sending darts of silver force unerrignly towards Maiabel.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Magic Missile Damage: (3d4+3)[*6*]



As the darts make contact Maiabel takes *6* damage.

Looking beyond the enemy mage Maiabel can see that the hovel has been totally flipped from how it was earlier in the day, with the furniture all cast about and either removed or destroyed. The hole leading to the base beneath is still there, and a smell of burnt flesh oozes out from it. 

*Sharkan and Cypher*

The elder of the two experts seems to realise that Cypher has moved, but has been unable to pinpoint his actual location, thus he focuses on retreating desperately, focusing on being ready for any attack and leaving no openings for Cypher to striek at, he runs into the corner of the room and calls out in elvish, demmanding the guard protect him. Meanwhile, the animated objects felt Sharkans attempts to get over him, and so found where he was, his invisibility aids him in trying to dodge the swarm of contructs, but there are many of them, bearing down on his from every angle. The larger contructs try to bear down on him, holding him in place while the others strike blindly at roughly where he is. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Invisiblity Miss chance is gonna be 1=Miss 2=Hit
AoO: (1d20+7)[*12*] (1d2)[*2*] for (1d8+4)[*10*]

(1d20+1)[*12*]

Grappkes: 
(1d20+4)[*15*](1d2)[*1*](1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+4)[*17*](1d2)[*2*](1d20+2)[*3*]
(1d20+7)[*27*](1d2)[*2*](1d20+10)[*14*]
(Giving it a bonus for a nat 20)

Attacks: 
(1d20+3)[*8*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*12*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+3)[*22*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*3*]
(1d20+3)[*14*](1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*1*]



The guard obeys the calls of the elder expert, running to cover him in the corner and keeping his bow ready to fire at you once he first identifies a target.

The younger expert drops to the floor, coughing and spluttering from Sharkan's succesful strike.

*Sharkan can take one attack of oppurtunity, but then must roll a grapple check against a 18 or be grappled, and further take 3 damage.*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

As Sharkan is Grabbed at he lashes out to attempt to prevent the fingers from finding a grip upon him. 

(1d20+12)[*20*] AoO
(1d10-1)[*5*] Damage

----------


## Dusk Raven

The damage from the guard's spell is minor, but it adds to a growing set of wounds that Maiabel has suffered. Briefly, the thought crosses her mind that she should probably use some of that healing magic on herself. Once she gets the chance.

For now, she takes a few short steps towards the guard, closing into range before delivering her signature flurry of attacks. This time, she takes a more defensive stance, waiting for just the right moment before delivering each strike.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free action: Five-foot step towards the foe.
Full action: Full attack, using Combat Expertise for a -2/+2.
Attack 1: (1d20+9)[*18*]
Damage: (2d6+6)[*13*]
Attack 2: (1d20+4)[*13*]
Damage: (2d6+6)[*10*]
Off-Hand 1: (1d20+9)[*14*]
Damage: (2d6+6)[*10*]
Off-Hand 2: (1d20+4)[*5*]
Damage: (2d6+6)[*13*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Pleased to have shepherded the other elves away from his prize, Cypher sets his sights on his Lord's ignoble weapon. 

Gingerly picking on his way across the room, Cyoher steps over the convulsing form of the young scribe and begins undoing his work. The half-closed chest gives up its contents with ease. The profane blade winking out of existence as Cypher lifts it out.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move Silently (1d20+14)[*27*]
Slight of hand (1d20+9)[*21*]
Cypher will move over and try to open the chest and pick up the sword unnoticed by the alarmed elves. If he can get the blade in his handy Haversack then he will. Otherwise he'll simple hold on to it.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Now visible from his attack on the apprentice, standing with his hood down, features hidden his shadow he smiles. Sharkan takes a 5 foot step back to remove him from the immediate grabbing range of the automitons.

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

"Dont mind me, Im just a figment of an overactive imagination."


He weaves his hands together before a spectral cat appears on his shoulder. The Cat paws at the air until a fold of invisible fabric is pulled over Sharkan, removing him from sight

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting Improved Invisiblilty

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

It's a closer thing than she'd like, but Maiabel eventually cuts down the mage opposing her, leaving the elf dead behind her. However, even this futile delaying action had imposed significant costs on Maiabel as reinforcements were closing in on her position. The tunnel she'd followed before seemed largely unchanged, but the elves had clearly flipped the place above and could easily have sent forces down into that web of tunnels, time was short and one clear choice was ahead of her. To retreat? Or to advance?

*Sharkan and Cypher*

Cypher takes up the ignoble weapon, the ancient blade once more returned to you and ready to do its bloody work, coming free easily from it's case. At the same Sharkan moves swiftly, stepping between the objects surrounding him and lashing out to cause damage to the large table but not breaking it, while cloaking himself in yet more powerful illusions.


You are however given cause for concern the when the elder expert casts a spell on himself, and looks back up now seeming able to percieve you directly. He shouts for the guard to fire, but it seems he has not been able to pass this ability on and so both the guard and the animated objects levy uncertian attacks once more, unable to pinpoint your exact location.


*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Invisiblity Miss chance is gonna be 1=Miss 2=Hit

Guard Attacks Cypher:
(1d20+7)[*25*](1d2)[*2*](1d8+8)[*9*]
(1d20+7)[*18*](1d2)[*1*](1d8+8)[*11*]

Object Attacks of Sharkan:

Large:
(1d20+7)[*15*](1d2)[*1*](1d8+4)[*7*]

Meduim:
(1d20+4)[*6*](1d2)[*2*](1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d20+4)[*14*](1d2)[*2*](1d6+1)[*7*]

Small:
(1d20+3)[*5*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*11*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*3*]
(1d20+3)[*16*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*2*]
(1d20+3)[*23*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*3*]



Though Sharkan remains as defensively capable as ever, sheer chance sees one of the book stands jab him hard in the back of the knee, while Cypher is unfortunate enough to have one arrow intersect with the space he's actually standing and punch into his shoulder, the barbs carved into the arrowheads carving into his human flesh.

*Sharkan takes 3 damage, Cypher takes 9 damage.*

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel did indeed have a difficult choice to make. Going down into the tunnels could be dangerous, but so would remaining above ground. Besides, Maiabel felt she owed it to the resistance members to help them, seeing as how her group had exposed one of their access tunnels. Her choice was clear. She hurries down into the tunnel - casting a healing spell on herself along the way.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Movement, plus a standard action to cast Lesser Vigor, which will heal 14 HP over as many rounds.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher had essentially dismissed the guard as beneath his notice in the company of two spell casters. The arrow slamming into his shoulder and tearing through a chunk of his deltoid changed that. Momentarily overcome with rage, he flashes towards the impertinent wretch.

How DARE you!

His lunges towards the guard and lashes out at the offending bow with outrage fuelled strength. His form drops partially back into sight, blurred by his greatbspeed. Anger rapidly abating, he takes assesses targets and redeploys to menace the older sage once more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Finish off stowing Llamoral's blade as part of move action.
Spring attack including a sunder attempt on the bow of the guard from 10ft range. Then moving within 10ft reach of the old caster.

No AoO due to 10ft range and bow not threatening melee.
+5 Power attack cancelling out +5 from knowledge devotion.
(1d20+15)[*22*] Opposed by melee attack roll from the guard as if using the bow.
(2d4+19)[*25*] damage if successful.

HP 34. AC 23 (24 vs guard still)

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

With a purr from his invisible location, Sharkan casts a swift spell as his fists, if seen are surrounded in a feline aura.

*Spoiler: Cast a swift spell*
Show

Casting Bloodwind


Sharkan then unleashs a flurry of blows at the elder to his North East, hoping to stun him if even one of his flurry hits. Three felines launch from his location, each glowing with magical energy as they attempt to.... "punch" the Elder.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


(1d20+8)[*9*] at -2 in calculation for target being more than 20 ft away
(1d10-1)[*5*] Damage
DC17 Fort vs Stun

(1d20+8)[*28*] at -2 in calculation for target being more than 20 ft away
(1d10-1)[*6*] Damage
DC17 Fort vs Stun

(1d20+3)[*15*] at -2 in calculation for target being more than 20 ft away
(1d10-1)[*5*] Damage
DC17 Fort vs Stun




After the flurry he steps, still invisible, 5 ft to the west, to not give away his position

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

After perhaps a minute of squirming through the tunnels you realise the resistance members clearly had some way to block off this entrance, with the tunnel being partially collapsed in places and requiring even greater strength to force your way through. You pass regardless though at least until you come to what was clearly the body of four Golhins Golhunds, no doubt sent down this tunnel to flush the resisitance out. They seem to have filled the small chamber in the middle of the tunnel where the floor suddenly lowers and had been ready to reach up to the other side before some they were somehow all set alight. The fire is now gone, but making it through to the meeting place will require crawling over red hot embers embeded in their leathery coats a dangerous proposition indeed without some way to bypass it. Of course you could just wait here, the deeper part of the tunnel even giving you room to move into a crouch, but you know the elves above were likely close behind you.

*Sharkan and Cypher*

Sharkan's punches fly out with great speed, and while the first impact slams only into the wall behind the elder the other two land, the first one an immensly telling blow to the lungs that likely fractured a rib or two while the second a shot to the side of the head, with less force but more able to daze the elder. Sharkan meanwhile breaks the bow into so many shards of wood, whiping it cleanly apart in the guards hands. The guard drops the shattered remnants and draws two daggers from his belt, but looks notable less comforatable with this weapon. 

Sharkan's movement forces the swirl of objects to waster much of thier energy striking around him and trying to confirm his location before they can strike, with only half of them following his movement as the over half continue striking at empty air, while the guard throws a dagger at the now visible but blurred form of Cypher.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


1 is a Miss. Anything else a hit.

(1d20+7)[*27*](1d2)[*2*](1d8+4)[*9*]

(1d20+4)[*5*](1d2)[*2*](1d6+1)[*2*]

(1d20+3)[*11*](1d2)[*1*](1d4)[*3*]
(1d20+3)[*6*](1d2)[*2*](1d4)[*2*]

(1d20+6)[*25*](1d5)[*3*](1d4+7)[*9*]



Unfortunately, the fickle whims of fate chose this moment to favour the elven security operations. Sharkan found himself smashed into by the great bulk of the examination table, which slammed into his pelvis as it rotated through the space, and that hurriedly thrown dagger from the gaurd seemed at first like it was sure to miss Cyphers head by inches as Cypher made to dodge, only for the blade to wobble in the air ever so slightly, and cut Cypher close to the cartoid artery, a worrying amound of blood spilling forth from the long slice it left. 

*Sharkan takes 8 damage, Cypher takes 17 damage.*

The gurd then passed his offhand dagger back into his main hand and sneered at the human ahead of him mocking him in elvish.

_"Not a bad trick, you did there, but I've spent your lifetimes putting uppity humans in the dirt, will you be hunted and cut down, or die on my blade today."_

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Hissing in pain from the injury, Sharkan Calls out to Cypher three times, hoping to communicate swiftly without alerting their foes. 

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

"Get away from Entrance. Fire incoming."


*Spoiler: Sylvan*
Show

"Get away from Entrance. Fire incoming."


*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

"Get away from Entrance. Fire incoming."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher clamps a hand to his neck, stemming the flow for now. Breathing heavily he glares at the condescending guard.

That was dumb luck you jumped up buffoon! You'll find me a superior specimen to the downtrodden wretches you normally torment. You've been merely been wasting my lifetimes, but no longer.

Sliding into range, Cypher extends his egant blade. His fury is barely controlled as he lashes at the smug elf before him.

Briefly torn from sating his damaged pride, Sharkan's calls finally intrude into his consciousness. He replies in scathing infernal.

Do you know how many arcanists speak draconic? Stick to infernal and try not to set yourself on fire!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step into range, statong as far away from the doorway as possible.
Full Attack with an extra from Haste, power attack for 5 cancelling the to hit bonus from knowledge devotion.
(1d20+11)[*24*] for (2d4+19)[*21*] damage
(1d20+11)[*28*] for (2d4+19)[*24*] damage
(1d20+6)[*22*] for (2d4+19)[*26*] damage

HP 17. AC 23 (24 vs guard still) 30% miss chance

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Taking 5 foot step back to his position 6 seconds prior, whilst still under the protections of improved invisibility, Sharkan calls out in infernal.

*Spoiler: Infernal*
Show

Affirmative


Carefully weaving arcane magic in his hands a kitten made of flame appears in his hand. He allows the kitten to leap from his hand to the square he was just in. The kitten looks up to Sharkan,  tilting its head in confusion as if hmthe kitten was unsure. Sharkan nodded as he stayed on the balls of his feet to evade.

With that the kitten of flame explodes .

*Spoiler: Spellcraft* 
Show


Sharkan Defensively casts fireball DC 18 Reflex
Sharkan reflex save: (1d20+16)[*30*] Improved Evasion. Don't roll a 1 to take no damage.
(8d6)[*23*] fire damage.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Sharkan and Cypher*

Sharkan's flames leave him unscathed, but incinerate three of the smaller objects circling him, and burn away at both the table and the chairs, none of them likely to withstand another blast of that power. Sharkan meanwhile mercilessly cuts down the knife weilding guard who had stood against him, the final strike puncturing directly through the elf's torso and emerging out of his back. 

The elves left in the room, now devoid of anyone with combat training now lose heart. The elder chants a few words of ancient high elven, and disappears from the room, directing the objects to turn from Sharkan to Cypher as he does. The younger elf, is left to try and run for it, trying to sprint through the door and into the corrridor beyond, making to slam the door after he passes.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Miss on 1 2 or 3 I guess. 

All but the small object charge, that one was directed to flank and so couldn't move straight. Cypher might get an AoO here

(1d20+3)[*7*](1d10)[*7*](1d4)[*4*]

(1d20+6)[*14*](1d10)[*1*](1d6+1)[*3*]
(1d20+6)[*24*](1d10)[*9*](1d6+1)[*7*]


(1d20+9)[*11*](1d10)[*5*](1d8+4)[*6*]



And while Cypher manages to fend most of them off, one of the objects leaves the ground over the course of the charge, and his wounded Deltoid leaves Cypher a second too slow to shift out of the way, a wooden limb cracking him across the side of the head.  *Cypher takes 7 damage. 

Sharkan gets an AoO on either one animated object or the younger elf*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan sees the elf running past, leaving himself vulnerable to attack. With a quick spin he lashes out to strike the base of his skull for a stunning strike. 

*Spoiler: Dice rolls*
Show


(1d20+10)[*15*]
(1d10-1)[*1*]
DC17 Fort save vs stun if hits

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Rocked by the lunging furniture,  Cypher makes a tactical readjustment. Panting,the he yells once more in infernal.

The old sot went invisible! I can light him up if I can spot the cretin!

Unable to spare any more thought to anything beyond survival, Cypher focuses on dismantling the  furniture with minimal risk. With carefully heavy strikes, Cypher singles out the largest construct to deconstruct.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5 ft step to get out of reach of as many of them as possible.
Full Attack, -3 power attack, -2 combat expertise, +3 knowledge devotion. Attacking the largest co struct first then downsizing progressively if any of them fall.
(1d20+10)[*12*] for (2d4+13)[*16*]
(1d20+10)[*25*] for (2d4+13)[*17*]
(1d20+5)[*15*] for (2d4+13)[*15*]

----------


## Dusk Raven

Well, turning back is a losing proposition, as the elves are doubtless not far behind Maiabel. Crawling forward is the only option - and she'd gladly climb through embers for her lord. After taking a moment to cast another healing spell on herself, she starts to move forward through the flames.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Casting another Lesser Vigor on myself before moving forward.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Cypher and Sharkan*

Sharkan's rapid blow to the side of the head dazes the running elf, leaving him stunned and dizzy leaning against the wall of the room, trying to regather his focus and continue his escape.

Cyphers swift blows disable the largest of the remaining constructs, but the relitively clumsy nature of his first strike ensures he doesn't have time to turn to any of the others, and though they both listen neither of them can hear the elder of the elves above the sound of groaning wooden constructs and great strikes with their fists and weapons.

*Maiabel*

Though the tunnel is filled with fire and smoke, and there's no choice but to lay her limbs directly into the flames and crawl arm over arm through it, Maiabel still does so, pushing through, relying on her devotion and her remaining healing magic to make it through the other side.

*Maiabel takes 16 points of damage.*

Nonethless, she pushes through returning to the chamber beyond. The place is clearly in the middle of a huried investigation with men and women in the room rapidly emerging from entryways on one side of the room and hurrying them to the other. In the middle of the chaos, and providing it the most obvious sort of order are the lady with the amulet and the two guards, initially focused on the other humans here until the lady catches sight of you and hurries towards the tunnel you're soon to emerge from.

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel is not in good condition by the time she emerges on the other side of the tunnel. Despite this, she does her best to stand up straight, letting the healing magic she cast on herself do its work.

*"There have been complications,"* she says to the amulet-bearing woman. *"And I don't just mean the discovery of these tunnels."* Behind her mask, she bites her lip, uncertain how much to reveal, but decides full disclosure is the best policy. *"Lord Lamorak has been captured. My other companions are working on freeing him, but in the meantime, I think the best way I can help is to be down here. Especially since it's probably our fault these tunnels were discovered."*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

After taking his attack of opportunity and seeing its effectiveness. Sharkan unleashed a flurry of attacks on the Stunned Elf. 

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show



(1d20+10)[*16*]
(1d10-1)[*6*]

(1d20+10)[*17*]
(1d10-1)[*9*]

(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d10-1)[*8*]



Sharkan then takes a 5 foot step towards the doorway in order to prevent further running in and out of the room.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher's breathing remains ragged as he slowly thins out the numbers of constructs arrayed against him. He lashes out at one as they futility close with him, before stepping outside of their reach once more. Another barrage of well-placed blows rains down on the wayward furniture 

Still distracted, Cypher scans the room for the elder Elf, preparing to call out to Sharkan in infernal should he narrow down his location.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

AoO on a random one of the medium constructs as they move within his reach to attack Cypher. Maintaining the same power attack/combat expertise for AoO and the normal turn.
(1d20+10)[*12*] for (2d4+13)[*18*] damage.

5ft step away from them both.
Full Attack
(1d20+10)[*19*] for (2d4+13)[*18*] damage
(1d20+10)[*11*] for (2d4+13)[*16*] damage 
(1d20+5)[*6*] for (2d4+13)[*19*] damage

Swift action Listen to try and track he older elf.
(1d20+7)[*11*]

Free action yell to Sharkan (Ha! Not happening after that display of rolling!)

Haste fades at the start of Cypher's next round.
AC still 25 (26 versus least damaged constructs. Still 30% miss chance.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan smiles beneath his hood, knowing that close enough works in games of fireball he summons a small kitten of flame and directs it in the direction he hears the invisible elf in. The kitten scrambles and flops and fumbles across the floor until it explodes in a 20ft radius in the Northern part of the room, far enough from Cypher and Himself. 

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show


(8d6)[*25*]
REFLEX SAVE DC 18 FOR HALF

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

*"Damnation."* Says the woman as she helps you get up. *"They had known of the tunnels already, but not this household's involvement, and if they know of us aiding you they'll no doubt crack down all the harder. Come with us for now, you're right that there's some good you can do here, as we need to move up the timetable for relocating, and while the household's children have made their way down here we're still waiting on the husband. For now help us empty this place, we must collapse this chaber with bodies of our dead and hope they believe this sector is cut. Do you know how we might contact your allies or your lord?"*

As she's saying this she restarts efforts to ensure the evacuation continues apace, directing you to help take some of the storage crates as she questions you.

*Sharkan and Cypher*

While Cypher's steady bleeding has at this point sapped him of much of his strength, leaving him unable to land a direct strike on more than a single construct he at least sees it shatter beneath his blows.

Sharkan's spell on the other hand washes the northern half of the room in fire for a moment, but it doesn't last long. When the fire recedes a voice speaks up from within.

*"Fine you mangy cat, you've more magic than I expected but this ought to end now. Step away from the door and stop your casting or I'll wipe away your friend there. If you let me go and start running now you might just make it away before any others arrive."*

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan Purrs as the offer is made.

"An offerrrrrr?"

Sharkan glances between Cypher and the Northern portion of the room.

"Tell me. Elf. You are an elder. Quite old. How many decades do you have left? If you kill him, your days end here,  and I will consume your flesh with alot of seasoning,  as older flesh gets bland but. Counter offer."

Sharkan holds up his paw.

"Surrender. You will be detained, and left behind to be found by others. I will even treat you as an honored foe to be respected, but you will need to dismiss your animated defenders. We have more than enough magic to accomplish our mission and successfully escape, your survival depends on you now."

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel isn't the strongest of individuals, but she does her part to move storage crates as directed. *"Not really, we didn't exactly have the chance to coordinate before my allies went on their rescue mission. They're resourceful though, they might just find a way to contact us. The only other alternative I can think of observing the prison complex and waiting for the inevitable breakout, but I know that's not much of a solution.*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher* 

Now wary, Cypher backs away from the last construct slightly. Using this movement as a distraction, he fishes a small vial from his Haversack. Cradled close to he aide, he prepares to launch it towards where the voice was coming from if the older Elf didnt back down. He keeps quiet, begrudgingly knowing the weretiger to be the more skilled negotiator.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5ft step back plus remove a vial of Torchbug Paste (alchemical faerie fire) from the Haversack.
Sleight of hand (1d20+9)[*25*]

Readied action to throw the splash weapon at the grid intersection at the centre if that 10 x 10' space if the Elf doesn't back down in response to Sharkan.
Attack roll vs AC 5, -6 for range increments I think.
(1d20+3)[*7*]

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

*"Well, where did you see them last? And do you know which your lord was sequestered to? I hate to say it but I doubt you alone will be enough to do what we need to do here."* Says the amuleted woman as she hurries alongside you, also bearing a crate and directing you through a series of narrow and winding tunnels at the rear of a great column.

Passing out you see many humans working to ready this part of tunnel for collapse, all of them with stained faces and tired haunted looks. Many regard you caustiously noting your well built armour and weapons but all shift to the side to let you pass.

*Sharkan and Cypher*


*".... Very well"* Speaks the elder elf, tossing a short metal rod at Sharkan. At the same time, the animated object withdraws to the north side of the room. *"Take what you will and place that in the seal to lock the door behind you, I will not be released for another hour or so when  they come to regather the artefacts, the remainder of your lords magical supplies are within that desk, apart from his lance and his plate armour which you'll find sealed in an empty room at the end of this corridor. And take the bodies with you if you don't much mind, you can put them in the room up the corridor. I'd hate to sit in the smell."*

The elder elf clearly remains distrustful, and is probably still ready to cast. But doesn't seem to have anything to gain going against this bargin and a great deal indeed that he might lose.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

"Excellent choice."

*Spoiler: infernal*
Show

"Cypher, ill watch our guest if you wish to gather our lorrrrrds belongings."


Sharkan holds the rod ready to use it.

"Oh, I apologize, the bodies will have to remain inside for the duration. I'll move them to the corner for your comfort, but I will not put up a display to show something is a miss."

Sharkan waves a hand as a group of unseen cats begin to pull the bodies to the southwestern corner.

*Spoiler: spell*
Show

Cast unseen servant

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

With a sigh of relief, Cypher nods and stows his vial and blade. He runs through a few quick calculations and appears to fiddle around with odds and ends to make an impromptu symbol of Emeris. With a gasp he stands rigid for a second, then many of his wounds are gone.

He gives an over exaggerated bow to Sharkan and sets about reclaiming the Lord Protector's belongings and stowing them in his Haversack. Paranoia stops him before he touches the desk.

Will I find any unpleasant surprises in here or the room down the hall. Locks or wards to pass? Also, putrefaction won't occur for at least 24 hours. The scent of blood I'm sure you can prestidigitate away yourself, after which we'll need your component pouch.

To Sharkan he says in infernal.

Are you staying here or helping me collect the armour and lance? I dont trust the elf but extra hands would be helpful and I cant risk using another haste unless absolutely necessary.

He takes anything else immediately of value and stows them before approaching the door to the corridor. A casting of heroics sees him ready for action. Just before exiting he listens to check if the corridor is empty.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Use last IP for Opportunistic Piety to heal 22HP.
Heroics gives him Martial Study for 70 mins. He chooses Mountain Hammer as his manoeuvre.
Search (1d20+11)[*27*] (Search is to make sure he doesn't miss any of the Lord Protector's things)
Listen (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan nods to Cypher.

"Honored prisoner, you will be tied up for the time being."

With a bit of rope, sharkan has his unseen servant waiting for the elf to appear.

"Pleasr reveal yourself, no harm is to befall you as you are cooperating, If they are too tight, let us know. Comfort is important."

Once secure, Sharkan joins Cypher to regain the lords property, and loot what ever taken goods the elves are hording.

----------


## Dusk Raven

*"Hmm... I believe I saw them heading for some sort of prison redoubt. Beyond that, I can't say for sure."* Maiabel wishes she could be more specific, but hopefully this tidbit is enough.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher briefly pauses in his work.

At the risk of sounding cliche, it would be best to do as my colleague suggests. I am markedly less cordial and at this stage your continued invisibility is a mark of my professional courtesy to him rather than any actual protection for you.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Sharkan and Cypher*

After a long and tense moment the invisbile voice replies.

*"The cages down the hall will be locked, I don't have the key for that myself but they should be on te body of the guard who brought the current equipment here, and they're not trapped while they're in the building. As for revealing myself, I can't help but note that such a thing doesn't make it any easier for you to leave the room with me inside it and lock me in behind you, but does make it rather easy for you to break your side of this bargin and slit my throat, the same could likely be said for prematurely divesting myself of the ability to take any retribution against you breaking your side of the deal before you leave."* 

Cypher retrieves much of Lamorak's equipment, and hears no-one in the corridor beyond. He also remember the sound the door makes upon its opening but finds it trivial to disable such a mechanism.

*Maiabel*

*"That will have to do then, I'll tell the council to set their men to observe the entrances and exits of such places, hopefully they should be able to remake contact."*

With that, she continues in silence. Which mostly lasts until they follow the tunnel through various twists and turns eventually coming to a larger underground chamber, deeper below the earth and with grey moss growing over earthy walls, and glowing with a pallid yellow light.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan slowly nods.

"Good counter offer."

Sharkan looks to cypher,

 "If you'd rather stay and ensure he doesn't misbehave, I won't fault you and I'll go looting,  but of youd rather I stay, I am content to stay here and guard against further.... intrusions."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

The spymaster would dearly like to throttle this Elf with his bare hands, but the mission must come first. He frisks the guard and takes the key from the body.

Just before he gets to the door, he hands a vial of Torchbug Paste to Sharkan and mutters in Infernal.

No, I'll do it in case the key is a bluff. If he gives you trouble throw this next to him. I will open the door when after giving this knock...

After demonstrating a short rhythm, he slips out of the door and heads towards the specified location of the armour. Hopefully able to close the door to prying eyes as he fills up the haversack with armour. The lance is unlikely to fit and is carried as best it can be back to the first room, where Cypher executes his signal before entering.

OOC: Let me know what rolls are required. He'll keep the noise on the door deactivated whilst he's out.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Returning successfully, Cypher readies himself once more. He speaks to Sharkan in infernal once again.

Now, help me with this trooper disguise. I will put an illusion of the Captain we slew over the top of it so that we can enter the Pit once more, but it will only last ten minutes and we will still need to escape after that.

Before leaving, he pulls out a scroll and adds further layers to his disguise. Then he hurries out of the door, locking it behind him. He uses his prodigious memory to navigate navigate to he Pit with great speed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

He's going to try to aid Sharkan in disguising them both mundane as troopers with covered faces, then use his disguise self scroll to make himself look like a captain on top of that. (The big assumption is that grunts can leave a military complex but can't just wander around where they please). The spell should last 10 mins.

Aid other (1d20+0)[*12*]
Disguise with disguise self cast (1d20+10)[*22*]
Knowledge Geography/Architecture to help navigate back through the building before his captain disguise fails.
[roll]1d20+12[/roll
]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan assists with disguising

(1d20+9)[*18*]

Sharkan adjusts his disguise to one of the guards from this room but keeps his hood up. He changes out clothes and insignia as needed following.

He looks toward the elder.

"I will remember your agreeable temperament. Live long, and never forget."

He makes sure to lock the elf in the room with the key and keeps it in hand for if they need it for the pits to be opened.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Sharkan and Cypher*

With your disguises now in place, you move swiftly in the direction of the pits where Lord Lamorak was entombed earlier this same day. The disguises allow you access through many of the corridors mostly unchalleneged as you emerge back into more active parts of this complex. There still seems to be some apprehension and concern beyond the normal, but that in turn has led to most high ranking personel being confined to rooms for discussion rather than in the corridor where they might stop or redirect you.

After six minutes of walking, you find your way to the entrance of the pit part of the facility, but a door that was opened ahead of your procession the first time is now closed, and when you move to approach it the elven woman set with guarding it turns to regard you as you try and move through the next doorway.

*"Hello Sir. I'll just need to see your paperwork before you can go about your buissness within the containment and information extraction blocks today."*

The doorway she's sitting close to is turning off from a relitively open hall, with a number of other guards also moving through or manning their own stations inside.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

The 'Captain' swaggers forwards wearing a bored expression. He is clearly disdainful of this process but graciously complying. Standing perhaps overly close, he casually pulls out the identification documents belonging to the slain captain. With a flick of his wrist he flaps it open and hands it to the guard. His bored gaze wanders as he waits for her to approve the document.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

He presents the ID for the dead captain he used disguise self to emulate.

All the while, he is frantically looking around to see if there are any documents lying around or on the guard's person. In particular he is looking for insignia, handwriting etc in case he'll have to quickly forge a document ordering him to undertake duties in  the information extraction block.

Spot plus Cunning Knowledge (4/5 IP remaining)
(1d20+15)[*34*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkans weight shifts to one hip in annoyance. His fingers twirl the ill-gotten keys as he waits without speaking.

----------


## JbeJ275

*"Ah, Captin Marikoth, I assume this is related to the prisoner captured earlier, I'll have this on file then."*

The guard then makes a few notes on a small formbook she produces, before passing the ID back to you. She requests a reason for your visit and a set of papers for Sharkan before allowing you to pass by.

*Spoiler: Spot*
Show


The guard has little paperwork visibly on her person besies the afermentioned logbook and an ID similiar to the one the non captain guards bore, identifying her as a "Exterior Warden of the Places of Confinement" and her name as Private Folwin.

The other stations in the hall behind you do host several desks though, some of which have relevant paperwork and missives from elves with names you don't recognise but that beaar more senior ranks, such as Major Venali and Colonel Haemir. You do spot one form filled out but not yet fully filed concerned with the presence of Lamorak's equipments and another that can be filled out to expedite the process of bringing him for mental interrogation. There's also paperwork requesting permission to transfer between parts of the operation here or requesting the chance to access certain areas but no forms ordering low officers to perform specific duties signed by someone senior. 



Once beyond the doors you see the corridor leading straight forward to the area where Lamorak was first sealed in the pit, which is absent any guards as well as a staircase leading down to a set of ornate double doors, with glass windows set within those doors. through there you can see a number of what look like clerks sitting at control panels, or up several floors to a door only very slightly ajar from which you can hear elves discussing some trivial matter and retelling stories of their time on the circuit.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan flashes the paperwork from his own guard to the woman before continuing with Cypher. He keeps looking around, keeping an eye out for their lord, Mabel, or even trouble coming. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Spot
(1d20+3)[*8*]

Sense Motive
(1d20+3)[*10*]

Search
(1d20+2)[*22*]

Use Paladins Detect Good

----------


## Dusk Raven

Maiabel takes in the large chamber, eyebrows rising behind her mask. *"Quite a place you have. How long has this network been in service, so to speak?"*

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

The spymaster adjusts his position so that Sharkan is between him and the glass doors. He fishes out some of his elegant "calligraphy" kit and specially prepared paper before leaning on the adjacent wall and crafting a short order. His deft hands attempt to ape the style of the paperwork he had just seen.

Stay where you are and don't look at the clerks through the  glass door. I expect they'll come to question us eventually but I only need a couple if moments for this ruse.

_I hereby reassign Captain Marikoth to interview the human prisoner prior to formal mental interrogation so as to expedite assessment and processing of the barbarian's infernal blade.

Signed Colonel Haemir_


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using an IP for Cunning Knowledge on forgery, plus MW Forgers kit and Forgers paper.
(1d20+19)[*25*]
The order above is just the gist, opting the style of the orders he has seen.

----------


## JbeJ275

*Maiabel*

*"We don't know exactly when it got started, we try not to write things down, we try to prevent anyone in the network knowing all the details, always make at least three backup plans and never tell the members of one unit more than two. It stops the elves making a decisive strike. Still, we've been operating under the city for at least a hundred and thirty years, smuggling people out of the city or hiding peopel underground when they're too valuble. There are old empty lead lined vaults in the very deepest levels here, there's safety of a sort there, albiet not a very comfortable one."*

*Sharkan and Cypher*

Sharkan's eyes pour over the room, but the corridors are sparse, all white stone and tile with little information or loose items to be found. He can see no sign of Maiabel or that Lamorak is anywhere other than in the pit. Trouble at this moment seems absent.

When you enter the room with the clerks, to see a long corridor to the left which turns to the left at the end, without any doors branching off of it. To the right there's a shorter corridor that has a number of doors, all but one on the left side of its corridor.

Cypher's dramatic slam of forged paperwork is met initially with just an unimpressed look at his dramatics. He turns to one of the other clerks, and says. 

*"Hunedor, go ensure this is filed. I don't want any of the iregularities here getting any of us in trouble."*

He passes the paperwork over to the other clerk who spends, two minutes taking down the details before walking out of the room to the left, then he turns to his desk and activates a sequence of runic controls.

*"Very well, please enter reading chamber four, we'll send a technician in there in just on minute while we wait for the prisoner to be lifted.*

*Lamorak*

A droll toneless voice begins emerging from above, speaking first a message in Elvish then repeating it in common and a series of other langagues, before starting again with elvish and common.

*"The Most Newly Admitted Prisoner Will Return To The Entrance Pad Promptly"*

At the same time, the chains from above begin to rememerge, carrying a platform once more. only spare trailing links of chain and their occasioanlly irrgular and jerky movements betrays their nature as being partially golems.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher merely shrugs in a world-weary fashion at this exchange. His eyes track round the monitors he can see whilst proceeding to the indicated room. Once inside he whispers to Sharkan in infernal.

My disguise as the captain is about to drop. I suggest we stay silent until the Lord Protector is brought to us. If the technician cannot be dismissed then please stun them. Avoiding open conflict is our best chance of a clean escape.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cypher tries to understand the system being used around him/how to operate it as much as possible as he goes past. Please use whichever roll is appropriate.
Spot (1d20+7)[*24*]
Knowledge Arcana (1d20+14)[*32*]
Spellcraft (1d20+16)[*22*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

The Lord Protector's eyes snap open.

_Unexpected.  A change in the schedule.  Has some elven party taken interest in me as a purchasable commodity?  How fine it will be to denude them of that presumption..._

He rises, looks once at his shackled wrists.. and decides that he has no reason to contradict the directive offered.  Back toward the entry pad, then; to see who, in this city of doomed elves, makes such moves.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan speaks under his breath when no one is close as they head to the room.

"Then put up your hood so they won't see your face."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher adjusts his face covering to ensure his features are covered as his glamour fades.

----------


## JbeJ275

As Lamorak steps back onto the pad, a chain descends attaching his shackles to the roof, then the platform begins to rise again depositing him in the chamber he saw on the way down, a circular room of white stone with several circular small windows blocked by a grey material. The chain slackens slightly, but still not enough to let you approach the windows.

On the other side of one of these windows, Sharkan and Cypher lie in wait. The room is a simple affair, long and narrow and following the curve of a circle, with a series of desks lining one wall, with three circular windows facing on your left, though they're all currently blocked by sheets of lead. On the desks there's a panel with a series of arcane glyphs on it, and you can here the quiet sound of chains moving beyond the circular windows.

Based on Cypher's knowledge of spellcraft, he's identified the sequence to lift the elevator from the pits to this viewing room, and to unlock the seal between them. He can further extrapolate the location of the sequence to raise the elevator to the entry room a floor above you, as well as a prominent button to send an alarm to the rest of the base, or to lock down the whole system, there are several other sequences on the panel he hasn't yet had the chance to figure out though.

After a minute, an bored looking elven technician proceeds into the room, approaching the control panel with hardly a look towards you, entering a command that causes the lead barrier to begin to lower before he turns back to you and gestures for you to take a set in front of the viewing portal.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher leans over to Sharkan and mutters in barely audible elvish as he takes up a seat.

I cant believe we have to bail them out like this. The brute can't speak a word of elvish, barely speaks common, but seems fluent in infernal. Let's make this as quick as possible.

As the lead barrier lowers he feels a thrill of excitement, they are so much closer to releasing the Lord Protector. He still attempts to continue the ruse as he starts speaking in infernal.

Human, your blade has been found to show signs of demonic possession...

He pauses briefly, trying to gauge if the technician has any grasp of infernal before ploughing on.

Greetings Lord Protector, we hope you are well. Apologies for the delay. We have secured your panoply and have some disguises to aid egress from this bastion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense motive to see if the Elf seems to understand anything before Cypher starts incriminating them in infernal.
(1d20+11)[*30*]

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak follows the obvious indications of the room and it's occupants, tilting his head in amused recognition of these two stalward members of his retinue.  He feigns disgust as his confidants speak to him, and replies in infernal - the language of his expression and demeanor hostile and curt, easilly simulated in that language, while the content of his words is more plain.

"It is good to see you both persist.  What of Maiabel?  And what of the slave woman, and her husband?  He remains a promising hope for out purposes.  I have secured a second alchemist - a young man in here, whom I have taken into a vow to extract.  We will take him when we leave."

He glances around, as if impatiently looking for an alternative to talking to these _elves_, then back at them.

"The inmates here told me the elves incarcerate for twenty four hours to permit the handlers of spies to pay a premium to have their captured agents killed; or for hostages to be recovered.  We have that long until they attempt to use their mind-reaving magics on me.  They will not get the chance.  But if you have been taxed, and need a chance to prepare your magics before we leave or time to discover the location of the slave woman's husband, then you are welcome to find a save place and rest.  We might as well leave in 10 hours, in the dead of night, rather than in the bright of day.  We are likely to need your spells to hide our egress, just as our entrance.  The only thing that gives me pause here is the chain golems, build into the ceiling of this prison - they are not without the power to interrupt a clumsy escape attempt.  They may have some manner of control item, however."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

The questions about Maiabel's whereabouts and the statuses of the rebels gall cypher. What kind of a spymaster is he when he has no information? It is all too easy to let that embarrassment fuel an angry tone in his voice.

We have not made contact with your squire my Lord. Security and beurocracy here are tight, limiting our movements.

We discovered that there was a limited window of opportunity to retrieve your blade and armour. We likely have just under an hour before that recovery is discovered. Security is likely to be much tighter should we delay.


He pauses, wishing to be somewhat delicate about the next topic.

A second alchemist would aid us greatly. Extraction of another is possible but may impact our chances of success, but we will do as you command. We have uniforms for four of us. I can likely operate the platform from here to retrieve them.

We can bring you both to the level above or try to leave through the control centre on this level. Once the manacles are removed I hope the golems will be limited in their ability to target you or the alchemist. That console may provide me further opportunities, should I have time to study it.

----------


## MrAbdiel

"Your _hope_ will be more valuable when it is transmuted into results, Spymaster.  But I trust you, and the profoundly skilled Majordomo Sharkan, to perform that miracle.  These elves are hardly the superior empire they pretend to be; they are vermin, nourished off the hulk of the dragon in whose carcass they nest.  When we come here in force, Cypher, all of the secrets they have failed to grasp about these ancient places, _you_ will extract with success."

 A sideways glance; a moment's consideration.

"Too dangerous to linger and fiddle with the console.  You must find Maiabel, and combine your discoveries with hers.  Replenish yourselves.  Tomorrow, at the sixth bell, I need you all here, ready to extract myself, and the alchemist, along with any additional, useful allies or prizes you have found.  The ship waits off shore, and we can take many escaped slaves away with us, if they can get to the beach.  But just our retinue and a few others can get to the ship on Typho's wings; he has the power, if you have the concealing magics.  With _hope_ we will not need to contend with the chains; but be prepared to contend with them, all the same."

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher stifles a flinch at the order to return later, instead clenches his fist and pumps it in a gestures that could as easily be success or frustration. He replies in a haughty tone.

It shall be as you command, come Sharkan.

He switches back to elvish, calling over his shoulder.

Send it back to the Pit, we have been successful.

Standing once more, he moves towards the door, intending to make haste out of the tower.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan nods as if to himself during the conversation, he takes assessment of what they will have to do.

"6 bells then it is"

He mutters in infernal as he rises and follows Cypher.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher's route to the door takes him as close to the console as possible before he pauses and continues to gloat at "the prisoner" in Infernal.

Apologies, Lord Protector, we are about to be discovered. Sharkan, please neutralise the technician whilst I open that aperture.

As Cypher reaches the door he slides the bolt closed rather than opening the door. This done he dashes to the console to open the viewing window.

Edit, changed post to reflect the bolt on the door and removed the unnecessary roll, now there's a funny warning about post counts, oops!
* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

With a quick lunge forward Sharkans fists fly out from beneath his robes, striking at the attendent to hopefully stun him long enough to be taken down. 

(1d20+10)[*30*] To attack
(1d10-1)[*3*] Damage
DC 17 Fort save vs Stun for 1 round.

"Anything else I should know?" Sharkan mutters in Infernal

----------


## JbeJ275

The elf is sent to the floor, knocked out by a single blow from Sharkan, the technician seemingly completely unfamiliar with martial affairs. Inside the room Sharkan's adjustments ensures the lead shielding was removed from the aperture, but it remained too small for a humanoid of your size to simply try and squeeze through.

Outside, the volume has risen, the sound of a body falling to the floor seemingly raising their nerve. From just outside a voice comes loud and demanding, accompanied by the footsteps of quite a few humanoid beings.

*"Captain Marikoth, you're under investigation under section 8 of the directive against the spread of improper information. Please leave the room with any of your subordinates and we'll endevour to conclude this quickly."*

From what you can deduce about their motive, their unlikely to let this sit without an agreement to surrender for more than a single digit number of seconds.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher* 

Cypher nods respectfully in response to Sharkan's efficiency. With a note of apology he then signals for his Lord to push his manacled hands through the aperture. He calls out to the ingrates on the other side of the door in elvish, hoping to buy them a little time. He gives a mewling  weep as he quietly crosses the room.

Ugh, I was too ambitious. Even worse, the brute smacked me through the aperture. Please, let me straighten myself out and I shall come out presently.

Trooper, how much bruising is there, tell me!

The last frantic whisper should hopefully carry through the door whilst Cypher deftly sets his tools against the manacles cruelly binding his Lord.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Used Cunning Knowledge on these previously so we'll just have to trust the dice!

Bluff (1d20-1)[*8*]
Open Lock (1d20+15)[*21*]

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan sighes in frustration at their situation. with a flick of his wrist a spectral cat appears on his shoulder, its paw upheld to bat away any incoming attacks

*Spoiler: Spellcasting*
Show

Casts Sheild on self


Sharkan moves to the exit door, waiting for what may come.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak growls.  It's ambiguous which direction this quiet wrath is directed; perhaps at his operatives, for getting caught; perhaps at the elves, for catching them.    He slides his wrists through to Cypher for the unlocking, but takes the opened shackles back in hand.  These, he imagines, might be useful soon.

"This... will be testing, of us all."

----------


## JbeJ275

*"Nice try, but you seem valuable. I'll tell you what, you have until this door breaks to throw down your weapons and surrender and we'll make use of you rather than killing you outright. If you've still got weapons when it goes down, we'll send you back to the pit, once we've beaten you black and blue, and there won't be a platform this time."*

Comes a challenge in Elvish from beyond the door, at the same time a heavy form seems to be approaching the door, though the footsteps aren't accompanied by any breathing.

Sharkan and Cypher find time to take further action, while Lamorak is still too occupied removing the links in his shackles.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan attempts to calm down and exhales as he begins weaving his hands in arcane movements. 

A large incorporeal cats paw appears before him and the door.

*Spoiler: Spell casting*
Show

Sharkan Casts Bigbys Striking Fist


The Cats paw violently strikes out against the door. 

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show

(1d20+15)[*23*] To attack the Door
(4d6)[*14*] nonlethal damage
(1d20+8)[*22*] Bull rush attempt 


"I dont like closed doors. Open the door now please."
Sharkan speaks in a more calm, yet slightly irritated voice.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

_Cypher_

Cypher draws his blade and focuses on the stonework around the aperture.

Apologies Lord Protector, please shield your face a moment.

Adopting a stance he'd only read about in an ancient dwarves tome, the spymaster strikes at the stonework, segmented blade biting into the masonry with unexpected ease.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action - wraithstrike (assuming a touch attacks would help with hitting an object, if not he'll cast haste instead.
Action - Mountain Hammer Strike on the stonework around the aperture to make an opening we could all fit through.
Full -6 for power attack (1d20+5)[*22*]
If it hits he'll expend 1 IP for +6 to damage for [roll]2d4+2d6+22[/roll] ignoring hardness.
He'll then draw Lamorak's blade from the Haversack  so that the Lord Protector can meet the foe with steel in hand.

----------


## JbeJ275

The door is blasted off its hinges by Sharkan's spell, flying back a foot an a half before being caught by a humanoid shape formed of ectoplasm, not unsimiliar to that form you fought in the alleyway earlier, it's next to another of basically the same size and behind them lumbers a much larger version of the same creature, too large to fit inside the door and so content to focus on penning you in while enemy reinforcements were presumably on their way.

While they made ready to enter Cypher took his oppurtunity to cut a wider gap into the stone wall around the gap Laorak would have to try and exist from, after a few seconds of supernaturally guided bladework the gap is widened, still not enough for Lamorak to e able to step through easily but just enough that he might potentially be able to squeeze through.

Those seconds will seemingly be their ast ones going unharassed though, as the constructs push through the door and begin slamming at Sharkan, trying to pin down the mage or push him over.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


One Construct is gonna atack Sharkan, the other is gonna stand in the doorway and take full defense to try and stop people moving past it. 

(1d20+6)[*21*] for (1d6+4)[*10*]

But I think it only hits on a crit at this point. Lamorak's go, then the elven mage. It's gonna be an escape artist check to squeeze through the gap rn unless you have some other shennanagins.

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lacking shenanigans, and lacking time to wait for a better egress, Lamorak seizes the sides of the gap, warding himself from the worst of their gouging with care, and attempts to pull himself through the space to the other side; relying on Cypher and Sharkan to handle the enemies as he does so!

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

I guess that's a whole round spend trying Escape Artistry!  Not likely, but hey, a D20 is a D20!

*Escape Artist* - (1d20)[*9*]

Edit: Ehehe.. Not this turn.

----------


## JbeJ275

While Lamorak makes it to the hole in the wall, he's unable to make any immediate progress, but that also means he wasn't far enough in to be stuck when the elven mage standing behind the golems takes aim with a finger, and summons a glowing red ember that shoots forth into a blast of fire. It fills the room, catching all three of you inside the blast, but also

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


DC 15 Reflex Save against (6d6)[*22*] fire damage

Golem: (1d20+2)[*7*]

To construct is battered but standing



After the blast it's Sharkan and Cypher's turn to try and strike back.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan, seeing the skill of the golems, moves 10 feet east, then 5 foot south, granting the golem an AoO. He then casts his own fire spell, a red kitten running from his hands, sending it west to pounce against the wall opposing the door the mage was standing in, exploding in a 20ft burst hitting all three of thier foes. 

*Spoiler: Spell*
Show



DC 18 Reflex save for half

(8d6)[*21*]

----------


## Waistcoatwill

Cypher attempts to drop Lamorak's blade near the entrance to the hole so that he can focus on literally more 0pessing matter of the golems at the door. He lengthens his snake-like blade once more and steps in close to the battered one, a haze of barely restrained energy extending out from him to his comrades.

Inspecting the ectoplasm forms, Cypher lashes our at the battered golem first, attempting to carve through it then the one behind. A clear path would make dealing with that damned mage rather less complicated!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift action haste.
5 ft step to be within 5ft of the golem in the door and still reaching the golem behind it.
Full Attack with haste. Full power attack for -6 to hit countering to hit bonuses from knowledge devotion and haste.
(1d20+11)[*26*] for (2d4+21)[*23*] damage
(1d20+11)[*13*] for (2d4+21)[*25*] damage
(1d20+6)[*18*] for (2d4+21)[*24*] damage

2 IP remaining.

AC is 19 (dodge vs mage for 20). 30% miss chance.

----------


## JbeJ275

Sharkan and Cypher both go to work, their combined attacks smashing through the first two golems, and Cypher's blade biting into the third larger one, but that one at least endured and stepped towards the door, a massive limb of astral substance reaching through the doorframe and lashing out, Cypher being the one with the misfortune of remaining within it's reach. The timbers of the door began to groan as the mindless construct reached for its prey beyond.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+15)[*19*] for (1d8+11)[*18*] unless (1d20)[*4*] is an eight or over.

(1d20+15)[*19*] for (1d8+11)[*16*] unless (1d20)[*17*] is an eight or over.


(Miss chance redone in Roll 20, both were made into misses.



While it seemed as though the massive construct was about to squash Cypher flat, the blinding speed provided to him by his own magics allowed him stay half a second ahead of each monstrous swing, keeping him alive moments longer while Lamorak seized the chance to act again.

----------


## MrAbdiel

The detonating blast of flame rips past, and the Lord Protector is not quite fast enough to avoid its scorching passage.  Smoking burns blister and darken the skin on his upper right arm and pectoral; but self reproach stings more than the pain.  _Slow.  Foolish.  One afternoon of confinement, and you have become sluggish._

He leans down to snatch Malakharn, the Hollow Blade. Fingers tightening around the grip do so anticipating a flush of connection and power, as once existed there - but no.  Only the echo of the empty magic shell, which once caged his... mentor.  With the blade held behind him, he keeps his eyes across the gap on the elven mage who has done such damage... and marshalls his wrath, anticipating another assault before he is willing to devote himself to carving open this gap.

*Spoiler: OOC:*
Show

Move-action to pick up the sword.  Standard action to Ready a use of Divine Counterspell.

----------


## JbeJ275

The mage sees you tear through his conjured protectors, and grits his teeth. He begins to cast another spell, drawing a paper package of black and green leaves out of a pouch and sending a cloud of stinking choking fumes across the field towards you.

Lamorak attempts to muster his focus to quell the growing magic, but elven arcana overcomes Lamoraks will and dedication, allowing choking fumes to fill the room and bite at each of your mouths and eyes.

With this spell cast, the mage turns and retreats up the hallway, crying out words of alarm in elvish, soon becoming indistinguishable past the rolling yellow green fog.

*Spoiler*
Show

Anything in the room youre in has concealment if within 5ft and total concealment otherwise, in addition make a DC16 fort save or be nauseated.

----------


## Waistcoatwill

*Cypher*

Cypher analyses the situation quickly, able to hold his breath before the noxious gas could choke him. Working quickly, he attempts to unravel the arcane structure of the elf mage's spell and spare the Lord Protector further indignity.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Action - cast dispel magic.
Caster level check (1d20+7)[*17*]
Will do a follow-up post depending on how this goes as he might try to flee past the construct if it doesn't get dispelled.


Success in his efforts, Cypher steps five feet back from the doorway. He breathes a sigh of relief st being spared an undignified scramble to escape the gas.

I fear we have little time before the alarm is raised. We may have to...revisit...the extraction of your alchemist, Lord Protector.

----------


## Darius Vibrtrar

Sharkan does his best to resist the poisonous cloud for the few moments it is present. 

(1d20+13)[*26*]


Sharkan twists his face in disgust over the smell, but weaves magic with his paws as a pair of cats shoots out to pounce on the remaining guardian.
*Spoiler: Spell and dice rolls*
Show


Scorching Ray
(1d20+10)[*19*] to hit Touch AC
(4d6)[*17*] Fire Damage

(1d20+10)[*22*] to hit Touch AC
(4d6)[*16*] Fire Damage



"My Lorrrrd, do you require assistance?"

----------


## MrAbdiel

Lamorak lets out a hacking cough as the choking cloud washes through; the scintillation of magic-breaking power vanishing from his palms as the convulsion moves through him.  But then Cypher has cleared the spell, and he regains himself; taking up his sword again and striking at the weakened wall, trying to open a larger hole for his escape; answering both his subordinates with an oblique, frustrated sneer.

_"Chains, or walls - our escapades delay us each time with such mundane opponents.  Remind me to secure an adamantine hatchet, once we are free of this damnable place."_


*Spoiler: Chop chop!*
Show

Hacking at the gap!  *Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*28*] for (1d8+4)[*8*]; *Attack 2* - (1d20+12)[*31*] for (1d8+4)[*12*].  If this manages top open the way wide enough, he'll end his turn 5ft Stepping through.

----------

